# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14 - BETTY WHITE GOAT DISCUSSION



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Gah, whoever wrote this sucks. Kane didn't cost Bryan his match against Cesaro on SD, considering the fact that Bryan made Cesaro tap clean :side:


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

I'm hoping they have Orton Vs Sheamus on Smackdown this week and Orton Vs Cesaro on the following Raw


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Will not watch LOL.

Betty White instead of CM Punk? Jawn vs. Randall?

:ajscream

Waiting for DAT Chicago Raw in March.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

I may have been living under a rock, but i have no idea who is Betty White


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Betty White is Dixie Carter's Mum.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*










cuts a promo.






hits.

Wishful thinking.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Looks like a Raw ill probably skip TBH. Cena/Orton again lol.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Will only be watching for Bryan. Rest looks boring as Fuck.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

RAW won't be anything special tomorrow. #2009 #Guesthost #Hashtag


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Another pointless guest host. Why? Why? Anyway, it'll be interesting to see how the Kane/Bryan feud preogresses and how the crowd shits oN Cena/Orton (maybe)


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

LOL @ all kids who dont know Betty White. She is comedic gold.

On the real doe, is Hall of Pain really coming back? :mark:


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

No clue who Wetty Bhite is tbh. Some yank comedian or some shit. :lmao at Felix Anthony vs Keith #36714.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

This RAW seems to be a complete shit.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Would love to see Bryan take on Christian, since they are both on the Chamber match. Also I hope that there are no CM Punk chants during matches, like last week. Very disrespectful. I don't really care if they chant it to Trips tho.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Will watch it live as usual at 2 am.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

lol @ people actually excited for this shit. Betty White, Orton vs Cena and Batista vs ADR feud. Everything else house show/jobber filler as usual.

Why torture yourselves.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> lol @ people actually excited for this shit. Betty White, Orton vs Cena and Batista vs ADR feud. Everything else house show/jobber filler as usual.
> 
> Why torture yourselves.


Well, I myself try to enjoy the things WWE actually does right. Looking forward to see what Bryan does, Wyatts/Shield feud and stuff.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Another episode that I think it might be good but turns out to be shit. Well at least this time I know it's gonna be shit.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

where is raw?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Los Angeles.

Not expecting much this episode, but still gonna watch regardless. Next week should be a lot better.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Show looks kinda lame, outside of whatever Bryan's doing. I'll give the Betty White shit a chance, but I remember giving Michael Strahan a chance, and his appearance sucked. Oh well, I'm sure this thread will be the highlight of Raw, as it usually is.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Got my tickets 2 months ago. Since then no more punk, betty white, juanito/borton again. fuck.

:batista3


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

I'm gonna watch but only for Bryan, Wyatt's and the Shield. Hopefully this RAW surprises us all and is a great one.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

No mark for Henry?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Daniel Bryan in my city tonight!! Cali baby.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Not looking forward to RAW at all. Already cringing at the comedy segments


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

The Daniel Bryan situation should be good and I look forward to another Shield/Wyatt promo. Really couldn't give a shit about Mark Henry's return, Betty White or Cena/Orton #9001. Hopefully they can throw in an entertaining Cesaro match into the card or something and hopefully the crowd is at least better than last week.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

So sad to see such negative insight on the shows prospects from everyone on here and we are what under 2 months away from Mania?

Ah well, after last week I won't be wasting 3 hours of my time on shit anymore, will watch anything to do with The Shield and Wyatts, and as much as I hate watching Cena vs Orton I'm sure I'll watch that for the 32694 time.

#BringBackPunk!


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

A betty white shoot on CM punk will save this raw


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*



Nessler said:


> A betty white shoot on CM punk will save this raw


:lmao "Punk you sunava bitch, put hunter over!"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Going to watch raw for the first time in 6 months , looking forward to it.

Is it on at 1.am tonight: (uk?)


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

2am.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

I hope crowd's gonna be rowdy tonight because only good chants can save this bullshit.

Looking forward to what Shield and Lesnar if he shows up, are doing.

And Cena vs Orton?

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

As much as people are shitting on the Betty White stuff, I fully expect it to be the best part of the show tonight. Now that is sad.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Looking forward to tonight wondering where they will go storyline wise as well as what new matches for EC


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Betty white to do random backstage promo. On screen for no more than 3 minutes


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

fuck watching this :lmao

i'll skim over the results in the morning, cena/orton for the 50th time and some build towards kane/dbry _yawn_

la will want punk a lot.


----------



## CrookedSmile (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

HOLY SHIT Brock Lesnar took out Mark Henry a month ago? Feels like it was 1-2 weeks ago


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Starbuck, can we request the title change to

Official Monday Night We're Making This Up As We Go Along Discussion Thread?

:vince3 :trips


----------



## Matty316 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Wow, that preview for Raw just looks terrible! The only decent thing we will see is Bryan and hopefully some more interaction between The Wyatts and The Shield, apart from that it looks awful! So probably in all, about 20 minutes of Raw will be watchable, the rest will be awful. How they thought going to 3 hours every week was a good move I'll never know, they can barely fill an hour with anything decent!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*



Matty316 said:


> Wow, that preview for Raw just looks terrible! The only decent thing we will see is Bryan and hopefully some more interaction between The Wyatts and The Shield, apart from that it looks awful! So probably in all, about 20 minutes of Raw will be watchable, the rest will be awful. How they thought going to 3 hours every week was a good move I'll never know, they can barely fill an hour with anything decent!


i can see myself getting bored within the first 20mins :cool2

Tempted to give this a miss tonight


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Betty White? 0.2 - Would not tap.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Not really excited since this seems like a filler show. But I will be ready to give Cena/Orton a shot. Hopefully the crowd will be better than Pittsburgh.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Wish I could get excited about Mark Henry's return. He'll just get thrown in to something random and irrelevant I'm sure.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

LOL at them advertising Marks return. No one cares. He's only been out for 3 weeks or something.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Why does CCC's signature remind me of this?

http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/og9KoxvVVyM/hqdefault.jpg


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*



NitroMark said:


> Got my tickets 2 months ago. Since then no more punk, betty white, juanito/borton again. fuck.
> 
> :batista3


Get a "Monday Nitro" chant started


----------



## Eliminate (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Brock scheduled to be there?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*



Eliminate said:


> Brock scheduled to be there?


He once was advertise for this show but WWE removed him couple weeks ago. So no he is not scheduled


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Is it sad the only thing I'm looking forward to on this show is the burial of my city by Bad News Barrett? :mark:


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

The only thing that will save this show...


"Ladies & Gentleman, BETTTTY WHIIIIITE"

*Betty hobbles on down to the ring, get's inside the ring and is presented with a microphone, but before she could say her first word........*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Man, this Raw looks terrible. Will not be staying awake for this one.


----------



## MishMosh (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

hi, new here.
do you think the show will get hijacked by the crowd tonight ?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Good thing the Pacers play tonight. I'm missing at least the first two hours.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

No shit this show is gonna get hijacked by the crowd tonight.

Cena/Orton has been done to death, they put it on PPV twice in a row, and then have the nerve to put the match on for a THIRD time on Raw?

Really?

Reeeeaaaally?

Kane/Bryan? Jensen- "I never asked for this"

Betty White? Not interested, but she might actually SAVE this show. Which is kind of pathetic

Shield/Wyatts interaction? Yes please, 10/10, would recommend

Mark Henry? Don't care

Lack of Punk? Might get the crowd going

Batista/Del Rio? 7 subtracted by 7 is the amount of total fucks that will be given about this angle

So the show's shite. I imagine the crowd will realize this.

Here's a fun fact- I attended Raw live once upon a time. It was the night that The Rock returned and had to pick a side- Team Alliance or Team WWF. That was a good night.

Now imagine if someone's one chance to attend Raw live is THIS.

:/

My condolences to the audience.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

:floyd2 That Road to WrestleMania. 

WWE need to deliver something tonight, the show the last two weeks has just felt 'flat' WWE need something to have people talking the next day in a positive light.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Honky Tonk Man announcement for hall of fame, plz.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

After seeing the preview for RAW tonight I am already wishing that football was back so that I would have something to watch tonight.

Why would anyone care about Cena vs. Orton at this point? Triple H may as well join them and make it a triple threat and then they can call it "The Match of the most over done feuds in the last 7 or so years". Them building up Lesnar vs. Henry just to put Lesnar over is a huge yawn. Is this really all that they can come up with? Have Lesnar win over two big guys in Big Show and Henry for the thousandth time just to make him look strong going in to WrestleMania? Batista and Alberto... Blah. I am just not feeling this show tonight. The only positive is the Shield/Wyatts thing.

Betty White shouldn't be on RAW. It is sad that Vince is depending on an older woman in an attempt to get his business more mainstream in hollywood.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

The WWE audio guy will have his hands full tonight trying to mute all the WWFuckery but the crowd tonight.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

This could be the surprise standout Raw of 2014! You never know!
:ziggler3:goldustjbl:ryback:adr







Yeah, this is gonna suck.
:batista3unk3:rko2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

SPORTZ ENTERTAINMENT, PLZ.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Will DVR it and see if anything happens to make me want to watch parts of it. No way I'm investing 3 hours and sitting through 200 commercials for this. The 3 hour thing is really becoming an issue, so much filler and very little if any substance.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Lets see if the show sucks just as much or more than the shitty preview article.


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

That line-up would be shit any time of year, but on the RTWM? What a fuck up.

I think between now and Wrestlemania, the crowds will either be really rowdy or silent. No middle ground. Chicago will be good.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Why is Betty White there again?

I'll watch because I hope the crowd hijacks the hell out of Orton vs. Cena... AGAIN. This match is done to death.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Is the Los Angleles crowd usually good? I just dont remember


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*



PGSucks said:


> Gah, whoever wrote this sucks. Kane didn't cost Bryan his match against Cesaro on SD, considering the fact that Bryan made Cesaro tap clean :side:


lol @ sobriety


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Lets see if WWE mutes anything tonight.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

I'll watch, let's see what happens.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

This show seems to be built completely around Bryan, The Authority and Orton. Outside of Betty White, they haven't touched on any other current feud. Hopefully we still get something with the Shield and the Wyatts. But yes, not a lot of hype behind this one and it's pretty obvious that they still haven't made up their mind with Mania yet. They have until the Chamber before they absolutely must make a decision and start building their programs. There are 5 Raws between Elimination Chamber and Wrestlemania. The way it's standing right now we're looking at a 5 week build if they don't their act together here. I'm expecting things to keep trotting along at a snails pace and then the Raw after the Chamber, with the Network launch and everything, will probably be nuts. I sure hope so.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

This is starting at 2AM for people in the UK and Ireland?
Is it only a two hour show?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Xobeh said:


> This is starting at 2AM for people in the UK and Ireland?
> Is it only a two hour show?



Damn that's late for me , if the first hour does not deliver and the crowd aren't into it I'll record this one. Thanks for the heads up


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*



PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Damn that's late for me , if the first hour does not deliver and the crowd aren't into it I'll record this one. Thanks for the heads up


I'm not sure. Someone mentioned it'll start for us at 2am. I was asking if anyone can confirm it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*



Xobeh said:


> I'm not sure. Someone mentioned it'll start for us at 2am. I was asking if anyone can confirm it.


Start's at 1.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*



RatedR10 said:


> Why is Betty White there again?
> 
> I'll watch because I hope the crowd hijacks the hell out of Orton vs. Cena... AGAIN. This match is done to death.


I hope the crowd hijacks the Betty White segment. Why is she on the show? Can they really call this show RAW?


----------



## TheMechXYZ (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*



Lariatoh! said:


> I hope the crowd hijacks the Betty White segment. Why is she on the show? *Can they really call this show RAW?*


The many times 'I've said this.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*

Betty White vs Batista Who gasses first. Book it now.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

There's no doubt that the crowd is going to shit on Cena vs Orton which is going to be fun to watch.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hoping for another Shield/Wyatts promo, it will be interesting to see what happens with Kane/Bryan.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*



hardyorton said:


> Betty White vs Batista Who gasses first. Book it now.


I think we both know who the winner of that will be...:batista3


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't think it will happen but they should do a chamber match for the IC title. Big E / Ziggler / Swagger / Fandango / Rusev / Henry. It would be a good way to get some hungry guys involved at the PPV. Rusev can lose but look very strong. Swagger getting pinned could cause Zeb to finally snap on him. Henry and Big E could set up a Mania match. The WWE needs a true 2nd tier belt. Whether its the WHC or IC title is pretty irrelevant but they need some type of real singles prize other then the WWEWHC. I'm actually glad they are playing off the Team Hell No days because it never was given a proper conclusion. 

Raw itself will most likely be used to hype the fact that Cena is in the Chamber, more Shield v. Wyatts, and Daniel Bryan will keep feuding with Kane.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*



LPPrince said:


> No shit this show is gonna get hijacked by the crowd tonight.
> 
> Cena/Orton has been done to death, they put it on PPV twice in a row, and then have the nerve to put the match on for a THIRD time on Raw?
> 
> ...


Pretty much what I think about tonight's show..

Hope I'm wrong, but this show will probably be bad... still watching it anyway. When this happens, I'll probably more reading the comments on here than actually watching it.. CUZ U GUYS R FUNNY! yep. That's right.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Superhippy said:


> I don't think it will happen but they should do a chamber match for the IC title. Big E / Ziggler / Swagger / Fandango / Rusev / Henry. It would be a good way to get some hungry guys involved at the PPV. Rusev can lose but look very strong. Swagger getting pinned could cause Zeb to finally snap on him. Henry and Big E could set up a Mania match. The WWE needs a true 2nd tier belt. Whether its the WHC or IC title is pretty irrelevant but they need some type of real singles prize other then the WWEWHC. I'm actually glad they are playing off the Team Hell No days because it never was given a proper conclusion.
> 
> Raw itself will most likely be used to hype the fact that Cena is in the Chamber, more Shield v. Wyatts, and Daniel Bryan will keep feuding with Kane.


An EC match for the IC title would be a good idea, would really like to see it happen.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Betty White hosting RAW?? bama :notbad

Could be some good TV with this crowd as well...


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

This is tonight's result;

- Show opens with the authority greeting the fans again, for an AWESOME monday night RAW. somehow, Bryan comes to the ring, Kane make his way to the ring after. They talk hell no and how they were friend. (Copy and paste promo from last'week Smackdown.) Then attack each others.

Commercial

- Random match up. Probably Kofi and Langston vs The Real Americans.

Comercial. _Lawler over excitingly advertising Betty White IS HERE ON RAW! ..._

- Random backstage appearance of Betty White. cringe worthy segement.

- Dolph ziggler vs Sandow or something like that. (Random appearance from the Miz)

Commercial

- MARK HENRY returns! For the 10th time in 12 months! Yay! ..to squash a jobber from 3MB... That's about it.

Commercial

- Pointless backstage interview with Renee young and Orton, or Cena.

- Sheamus match.

Commercial

- Some kind of interaction between NAO's old ass and The Rhodes Bros.

Commercial

- Members of the shield faces Harper and Rowan.

Commercial

- Some random piss break time with the Divas.

Commercial

- Orton vs Cena for the trillion'th time. End up in a no contest for no reason.

- Cena celebrate for the Crowd. End of RAW.

_Throw in some WWE app and WWE Network advertising everynow and then. Mix it up, there you go, *RAWWWWWW*!..._



Then we all come here bitching about how bad it was.

At least, I've warned you!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

LA is decent when they want to be. I expect a hot crowd.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

If Betty White tells a guy to suck her dick, I'll lose my shit. :lol


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:banderas

Betty GOAT White


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Here's how Betty White's appearance on the show will go down:

Backstage segment. She's surrounded by a few face Divas wearing nice dresses, probably consisting of the Bella twins and Natalya, they're all laughing and having fun. 

Enter: heel Divas. They disrespect Betty in the most PG way imaginable, they'll undoubtedly make jokes about how old she is, setting up a match later in the evening.

During the match Betty will be at ringside, she'll end up slapping a heel Diva and the faces win the match. Betty celebrates with them in the ring to complete and utter awkward silence from the audience, who are wondering why they paid to watch this shit.

That's what's happening tonight, people. Calling it now.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Daniel Bryan

Shield/Wyatts

LA

thats all......


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

JY57 said:


> .


PM whatever was in the spoiler, JY57? Ta.


----------



## CROATIA (Jan 19, 2014)

.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Swithering with whether or not to watch this live. Definitely not worth a full show of staying up anyway.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Evening guys, new poster joining you from the UK for the first time tonight.
Not expecting much, but you never know, they might surprise us..


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Hopefully this show isn't a _complete_ abomination like I feel it may be.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*



hardyorton said:


> Betty White vs Batista Who gasses first. Book it now.


Like that would be a contest, it would clearly be Batista.

Everyone panicking about Betty White just relax She might show up twice in a show for a few minutes. Is everyone forgetting the last few times they had "Guests hosts?" They didn't really do much hosting.

Arrive.
Promo.
Make one match
Leave.

Was just about how it worked the last few times. Just take a deep breath and calm yourselves.

_Or what 4evereyebrowrasing said above. Either way she isn't going to be in the whole show._


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Could you all refrain from talking openly about spoilers in this thread please. If you want to talk about them there are specific threads outside this one. We don't want people coming in here to discuss Raw and getting spoiled about something that might happen in a couple of weeks. Thanks.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Could you all refrain from talking openly about spoilers in this thread please. If you want to talk about them there are specific threads outside this one. We don't want people coming in here to discuss Raw and getting spoiled about something that might happen in a couple of weeks. Thanks.


Sorry about that. It didn't even occur to me I was spoiling anything there.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

PM the spoiler, brah.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Can't wait to see Batitsa fashion sense of the week :kanye2


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

Pm please.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

For us UK viewers who are waiting for Raw to start. American Psycho is on Sky Channel 309 right now!!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

PM spoiler to me please.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

It's not a real spoiler guys. You can learn the same thing like 2 threads down. No PMs required.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> It's not a real spoiler guys. You can learn the same thing like 2 threads down. No PMs required.


lmao. I was wondering if anyone would ever figure that out....


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/10/14*



Sono Shion said:


> cuts a promo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would be her last day on Earth.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

So is Brock advertised for raw tonight or is he returning they day after EC?


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I think I am going to skip this RAW.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

UK fans raw is on at 1am not 2am 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

I think it's odd that Betty White is hosting. I mean, I like Betty White, but I thought the guest host idea was dumped a few years ago?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

here is what i see happen on raw tonight.

Emma beat Summer Rae.

the bellas beat Alicia Fox and Aksana.

Stacy Keibler be inducted into the Hall of Fame.

the Wyatts will interfere in Cena-Orton match.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Betty White to cut a promo that will change the foundation of WWE forever.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

As always looking forward to parody tweets the most.
WWEcreativish is just about the best.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

morris3333 said:


> here is what i see happen on raw tonight.
> 
> Emma beat Summer Rae.
> 
> ...


Dear god no, Stacy may be one of the hottest divas ever but her getting into the HOF before Lita would be an absolute joke


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A database error already? that's a bad sign :lol


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, ladies and gentlemen. Prepare yourselves for the most terrible and abysmal RAW of 2014. You have Betty White and a Yawn Cena vs Blandy Boreton main event. :vince4


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

If Blandall opens RAW, I'm turning the TV off.


----------



## CROATIA (Jan 19, 2014)

Bety White will shoot on WWE.I guarantee it.


Business will be changed FOREVER!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ITS ALMOST BURYING TIME!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> UK fans raw is on at 1am not 2am
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I thought so


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Almost time for RAW. IS. BETTYYYYY. :mark:


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Bad News Ambrose said:


> Well, ladies and gentlemen. Prepare yourselves for the most terrible and abysmal RAW of 2014. *You have Betty White and a Yawn Cena vs Blandy Boreton main event. *:vince4


Best for business. :trips2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Why are people complaining? The show hasnt even started yet. Jesus.

And you call yourselves "fans".

Suck my dick.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Leon Knuckles said:


> ITS ALMOST BURYING TIME!!!


Berrying never stops! :HHH2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Betty White...and Cena Vs. Orton AGAIN?!?!?!?! 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Why are people complaining? The show hasnt even started yet. Jesus.
> 
> And you call yourselves "fans".
> 
> Suck my dick.


Once your done with Vince's.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Hopefully this RAW is good.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Destiny said:


> Hopefully this RAW is good.


It has a chance, a chance. Though I am not holding my breath.

Betty White Saves Raw!!!


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Destiny said:


> Hopefully this RAW is good.


Highly unlikely :lmao


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Betty White beating Cena clean tonight.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

READY TO BE SPORTS ENTERTAINED, WWE UNIVERSE?!

:vince5


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I really have no desire to watch Raw but at the same time I really don't have anything better to do. Quite a pickle I'm in.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

I've been out since 11:30AM and its 1AM now, just got back from a gig seeing the story so far and a day to remember it was actually insane i was in the pits and crowd surfing, just got back in time for raw


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I bet Betty White tries to seduce Fandango by dancing and Summer Rae gets mad and tries to slap her only to get her ass kicked by Emma or something.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> READY TO BE SPORTS ENTERTAINED, WWE UNIVERSE?!
> 
> :vince5


AWWWWW YEEAAHHH.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

One of my mates is watching WWE for the first time in 5years tonight!

I've told him to prepare himself for cringe worthy moments


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

i look for wwe to announced that Randy Orton will face Sheamus on raw next week.
i will have Daniel Bryan want a match with kane on raw but hhh said not tonight then hhh make Daniel Bryan wrestle in a 3 on 1 match.

Daniel Bryan vs kane in a no dq match on raw next week.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ready for Cena vs Orton #43434535435411423434345234654432? Greatest rematch rematch rematch rematch in WWE history! :vince5


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

well wont be watching it my stream keeps coming up with page can not be displayed upgrade flash player


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to Monday Night


----------



## HairyNipples (Apr 16, 2013)

Hopefully we get to see Betty White's PUPPIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

RAW IS GOAT


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cyon said:


> Betty White to cut a promo that will change the foundation of WWE forever.


She is the new writer on Creative.:troll


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Am I the only one who can't stand watching NCIS? Shit seems so boring to me.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Jordo said:


> well wont be watching it my stream keeps coming up with page can not be displayed upgrade flash player


Surely you could try upgrading your flash player?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Great to be with you another week, guys!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Here we go mates.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Here we fuckin' go!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Great to be with you another week, guys!



Are you ready!?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HairyNipples (Apr 16, 2013)

This elf chick on USA right now is boneable


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark: Sports entertained time.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ready for the weekly fuckery?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Monday Night Betty White. :troll


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> Am I the only one who can't stand watching NCIS? Shit seems so boring to me.


Yeah, I'm beginning to hate it now.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

IN memory of who? I missed it


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I think that Frank Bullock was the guy who used to throw Austin all those beers.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Ready for the weekly fuckery?



Always 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I've got my Fuckery Drink ready


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Did anyone else hear Cole and JBL making fun of the CM Punk chants before the show started?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Starting off with the celebrity guest. Cool beans.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Betty White :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Betty White is going to open the show and the big show FFS

UGH


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK I love Betty White. I really do, but WWE, stop trying to pretend you are SNL, because you aren't.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

BETTY. :mark:


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Betty Da Goat White!!!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Who the fucks betty.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

For fuck sake 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BETTY WHITE :mark:


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

What the fuck :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bette White - only person that could knock HHH out of his open spot.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

This is just...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh god.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Well thats one way to get some sound when Big Show comes out.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

AW YEAH WE'RE ON THE ROAD TO WRASTLEMANIA


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I think that Frank Bullock was the guy who used to throw Austin all those beers.



Did sound stuff as well JR mentioned he did their mics/ headsets. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Are you fucking kidding me with this shit?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Remember when big show was an angry force that was a threat against Lesnar? Yeah me neither.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Bigshow to turn heel and ko Betty


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Betty the goddess has her own titantron.

CM Punk lost


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Betty white chants.

Yup, not mainstream :HHH2


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

This is retarded. Betty White? fpalm

Why do I even watch this anymore.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh great, it's smiley, cheesy, nauseating Big Show tonight then. Just forgetting that he got assaulted a few weeks back by Brock.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Big Show coming out with her.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

theyre not chanting Daniel Bryan or YES? damn WWE and their crowd muting!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Get 'em, Betty.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

My feels.
MY FUCKING FEELS.


----------



## Aecen (Oct 1, 2013)

Clever bring out Betty White so the crowd cant get smarky early. No one boos Betty White.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Big show goes from crying to dancing in a diaper to being pissed off at lesnar to being at the side of Betty white.

I don't get wwe booking logic


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

She's gonna kick some ass.

Oh how funny.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh fuck no, she is with the big slow. Okay I stop watching now.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

What a fucking tragic load of shit.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Thank god I thought the audience was going to boo her. Glad to see some chants


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

that old Betty I tell ya, and why does Trips have to bring his ass out here


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:tripleh


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*CLAP FOR TRIPLE H, Y'ALL!*

:clap


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

big show sure healed up fast


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Nothing says big-time wrestling show like a 90 year old woman.

Ah well at least it's Betty White. They could do much worse.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I love Betty White, but how is she going to help the show? Well, fuck it...might as well give her a chance.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

WHO IS THIS WOMAN AND WHY HAVEN'T I BURIED HER?!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Betty white crashed the forum....lol.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Good to see the crowd giving some obligatory senior citizen pity.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

THIS BITCH! And Betty White :flip


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahahahahahahah HHH is here hahahhahaha


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Who the fuck cares about Betty White?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

HHH with his troll face


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> By the way... is Big Show a face or a heel?


IF the date ends in an even number he is a face, if the date ends in an odd number he is a heel


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Dat opening....


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Alo0oy said:


> Welcome to 2009 where guest stars are the focus of the show instead of the talent. :clap


Did we really ever got out of 2009? :ti


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Lol at the stare down

Nice to see Stephanie in White for a change 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Stephanie WOWWOWWOWWOWWWWOWWWW


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that was pointless. 

I think Triple H just buried Betty White and took her spotlight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

My feels.
MY FUCKING FEELS.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice boobies Steph.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Steph looks so sexy.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Those condescending smiles from the Authority. Betty would bury the shit out of both of them.


----------



## Eliminate (Jan 19, 2014)

Stephanie looks prime tonight


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Look at Steph, though :kobe4


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Steph with a low cut shirt, can we get a better angle camera man?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

RAW360 said:


> And here comes Haitch to bury Betty


Let's hope he doesn't actually bury her.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

DAT ASS,dammmm steph.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Good god king of Kings is such a badass theme song.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Jesus, Stephanie looks incredible.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

God damn Steph looks good tonight


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm gonna be honest, I don't know who Betty White is apart from some old lady who does cameo's on things. Do American people find her entertaining?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

steph with those legs though godddd damnnnnnn


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

okay they are heels today


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

DEM TITTIES


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Steph's looking awesome and Big Show has gone. Looking up already.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Damn Steph :lenny....


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

It would be nice to start the show with a pulse pounding match!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> I love Betty White, but how is she going to help the show? Well, fuck it...might as well give her a chance.


Oh, you didn't know? The Golden Girls are what's best for business. :trips2


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Talk really fast Paul!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Who the fuck cares about Betty White?


Not me. I guess we're all supposed to join in on the sarcasm and call her the GOAT.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

-UNDEAD- said:


> *CLAP FOR TRIPLE H, Y'ALL!*
> 
> :clap


Steph already do. Every night.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I love how they are all rushing their promos now, to counter the crowd's chants.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Big Nose is trolling again.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jesus, Betty was out there for not even five minutes. Stop acting like she's the focus of the entire 3 hours.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

Who the hell cares about Betty White? We want Dean Ambrose!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

and CM punk chants gone like that lmfao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol the crowd shitting on them already


----------



## JDrew8 (Jan 5, 2014)

The only way i'll be excited for an 80 year old woman in the WWE is if she's getting powerbombed through a table.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Aww a little girl with a "future diva," sign!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Steph is looking fine as always


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Steph looks amazing 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

I wonder if theyre reconsidering CM Punk?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its about to get Blandy in here


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

It's Orton Time


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

Man Stephine is looking hot tonight. I would love to motorboat those.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Reconsidering Christian?

:lel *dead*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Missed 5 mins of raw because I had to take out the trash :kobe2


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Punk chants died.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

EVERYONE IS A TWEENER


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Glad to see Steph wearing something other than that tired ass suit.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Nolo King said:


> It would be nice to start the show with a pulse pounding match!


A Triple H/Randy Orton promo is pulse-pounding enough. :hhh2


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Orton whining to the Authority segment for the 23423423983294th week in a row, god help us.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Another week, another opening with Orton/Autorithy.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Steph is the only good part about Raw so far, as long as she keeps her mouth shut...


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Dat Steph :banderas


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Stick Betty White with Randy Orton to get him somekind of reaction.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

It just isn't Raw without a Randy Orton and The Authority segment opening.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> and CM punk chants gone like that lmfao


Yea the WWE muting crowd conspiracy continues on lol.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

DAMN STEPH!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Orton and The Authority in the opening segment.

I've never seen this before.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

BLANDALL HAS ARRIVED!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Let me guess. Orton is going to bitch about how HHH and Steph are being unfair by putting him in a tough match and they are going to tell him he's the champion and to start acting like it or they'll have a new face of the WWE. 

Blah blah blah. I feel like I've seen the same show like 12 times in a row.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Reconsidering Christian? :ti


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

No wonder I couldn't find any baby oil in LA today... Orton


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Breaking News: 
WWE has signed Jesus H. Christ to a WWE contract.


Triple H, WWE's Chief Operating Officer, remarked to the signing:

YES :HHH2 YES :buried


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

cmcabana said:


> Man Stephine is looking hot tonight. I would love to motorboat those.


Don't we all.......don't we all.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Tweeners, tweeners everywhere.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

I swear, every single Raw starts the exact same way. Either Randy comes out, talks, and Triple H interrupts, or vice versa.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Man of Tomorrow said:


> Punk chants died.


Good :trips


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow this is different. 

unk2


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cena is the face. Orton gets outsold by Rey mysterio.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh boy, already hyping up that Cena vs Orton 57


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Oh, you didn't know? The Golden Girls are what's best for business. :trips2


Well HHH Is bringing back all the old farts, Hogan, RVD, Batista, NAO etc etc.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Fuck this shitty stream.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Wut is dis again???


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Man of Tomorrow said:


> Punk chants died.


Come again?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

i bet Randy is tired lugging those things through airport scanners.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Man of Tomorrow said:


> Punk chants censored.


FTFY


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Here comes the usual Blandy bitches about the authority segment. Give me a break.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint: Holy shit Steph :faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Didnt we have this last week.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

MILF.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Let me guess. Orton is going to bitch about how HHH and Steph are being unfair by putting him in a tough match and they are going to tell him he's the champion and to start acting like it or they'll have a new face of the WWE.
> 
> Blah blah blah. I feel like I've seen the same show like 12 times in a row.


Best part is Face of WWE > WWE World Title apparently.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Steph :homer


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Punk chants back and dead again.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Omg Randy has been thinking!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Is it me or has WWE turned down the crowd mics?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

If they're about to have him bitch about defending the title and doing what every champion has always done ever I will flip.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Steph with those tits X___X

Yes lawd


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

"Are you considering doing this again?" Aren't you doing the same thing you do every Monday?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Steph in them boots and that dress though...


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> i bet Randy is tired lugging those things through airport scanners.



I wonder if his shoulders get tired 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

oh fucking me the backstage was real and they forced him to publicly apologize...can Orton get more pussified.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The same opening promo every week.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

The same opening for 5 months...This company.. :lmao :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

At least something good came out of Punk leaving. Orton is forced to cut promos at regular speed now.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Very interesting so far.

:/


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

lets see how many times they try to edit CM Punk chants with piped audio


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

he's not doing a terrible job on the mic


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Is it me or has WWE turned down the crowd mics?


I hear it too. Same shit as last week.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I dont even know what this story is about anymore


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

JOHN CENA VS ORTON #726 

I'm so pumped


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Blandall "The BITCH" Boreton has once again kissed ass.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Moto said:


> Glad to see Steph wearing something other than that tired ass suit.


This. Showing more of her MILF and cookies does the body good. :durant3


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

oh god not one of these crowds


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Is it me or has WWE turned down the crowd mics?


You could hear CM Punk chants being blurred out


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Is it me or has WWE turned down the crowd mics?


they scared.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

common LA don't disappoint

DO SOMETHING


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Oh, so this is the "sorry" week. Next week is "hate" one, and again.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

They have completely destroyed Orton's character. It's incredible. Who is writing this shit?

And how many times can they start a show with Steph and H condescendingly talking to everyone?! This has been going on for months and months and months. Not at all remotely interesting anymore.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

I want to wear Steph's anus as a hat.


And that is me being calm.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:yes:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy needs more cocaine   

And if Orton loses to all five men and then wins at EC it'll be too obvious lol

Daniel Bryan chants :cheer :cheer  YES YES YES YES :bryan :bryan


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Randy lost his lines there didn't he?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Didn't we see this exact same thing...last week?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Frigg Cena sign


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Get Betty White to have a squash match, she destroys Big Show who cries afterwards and drowns in his flood of tears never to be seen again. Randy Orton then comes out and RKO's her.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Listen to those Daniel Bryan chants that must of slipped through the so called " muting."


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

If the fans really wanted change they'd chant for Chris Benoit. Watch things change really quickly...


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Is that a cameroon flag in the crowd?lol


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Is it me or has WWE turned down the crowd mics?


Or.....or, just not that many people gives a fuck about the Punk situation or knows about the Punk situation.

Clear difference in people rooting for Punk and people rooting for Bryan.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Arm motions of yes chants but sounds like crickets lmfao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Punk chants returnnnnn.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol the crowd made Orton forget his promo script!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

My god these idiots are boring.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

They turned down the crowd mic...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bitch stop pausing. That gives these morons a chance to chant for Chip.


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

Randy is actually doing a decent job here. Acknowledging DB while still keeping the story going.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Boring show so far.....


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

A promise on what?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CM PUNK chants lol....and no recognition of PUNK chants unk2 unk unk2

LOL at Orton's funny ass line about being on cereal boxes


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Randy Orton is terribly boring.

Give him a freaking manager because even though I just ate about four scoops of ice cream, I am actually falling asleep.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Daniel Bryan chants! :mark:


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

This is a shot at Punk so badly, many references to his pipe bomb. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

CM Punk chants :lol: He paused to geta crowd reaction, noticed it was a CM Punk chant and then immediatly started talking again :lol:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I still don't get this "Face of the WWE" garbage. Is it a fucking title? What's the value in being face of the company if the people who decide that can just change it on a whim (and do)? Does being the face mean you're given the title? It's such an arbitrary, meaningless title that should NEVER be explicitly declared and they're waving it around like they're saying someone is champion.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I am the face........................ of the WWE.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol orton


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

You'd think the fans were more interested in CM Punk and Daniel Bryan than this dragged out, boring Orton/HHH & Stephanie 'storyline'.

FUCK IT HERE COMES BRYAN YEEEAHHHHH


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

YES YES YES YES YES


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Orton cutting his mandatory promo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

cl_theo said:


> Listen to those Daniel Bryan chants that must of slipped through the so called " muting."


EXACTLY :lmao:lmao

These people are fucking delusional lol. The same folks complaining about WWE fan polls being rigged are the same with this muting bullshit.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

DANIEL BRYAN! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Orton on my Cereal box every Morning


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dat pop for Bryan...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I like how these idiots chant CM PUNK as if WWE fired him. He walked out on you dummies. *


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

YESSS


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

:yes


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Bryan! :mark:


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Daniel Bryan!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And Bryan isn't over lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

cindel25 said:


> They turned down the crowd mic...


Wished they turned down these mics. Damn.


----------



## Eliminate (Jan 19, 2014)

This crowd is good.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Who gives a fuck about being the FACE.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Randy jacking lines from CM Punk's shoot promo.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:yes


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Randall's demands for exposure beyond the company = Veiled reference to CM's demands during the Summer of Punk in 2011.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

actually king the volume might have been turned up right there.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Randy just put promo on fast-forward


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Crowd mic levels have been fucked with again.

Daniel Bryan chants are loud but the volume sounds capped and CM Punk chants suddenly turn into inaudible rambling.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Ugh


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

That Bryan merchandise.....


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

LOL King just made a volume joke, that is one hell of a coincidence.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Cocks out.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

EARTHQUAKE IN L.A. !


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bluewolf said:


> I want to wear Steph's anus as a hat.
> 
> 
> And that is me being calm.


That "I'd drag my balls through a field of broken glass just to hear her fart through a walkie-talkie" quote seems pretty fitting right now.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

WOW. AMAZING POP FOR DANIEL BRYAN. GOT DAMN.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

ENTER THE GOAT!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

GOOD GOD LOOK AT THAT REACTION


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm getting bored of Bryan now, they're overexposing him, much like they do with cena.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

"did the volume get turned up a notch in heRE or what?" ITS TRUE, ITS ALL TRUE


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

THAT CHANTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT FOR BRYAN :bryan :bryan :bryan :bryan

HOLY SHIT LOOK AT THE CROWD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You want to make good on promises? You better go ask Booker T because he still owes you one!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Hear that guys? WWE is tampering with the audio levels for Bryan :lawler


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I really hate the fact that they're calling it the "YES! movement"


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

not to sound like a conspiracist but the crowd sounds really quiet when chanting. they started chanting Daniel Bryan and the sound like doubled after a second or two. :lmao King just mentioned the volume going up as I typed this.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

CM WHO SIGN LOL


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Destiny said:


> Who gives a fuck about being the FACE.


The Face of the WWE is one of the worst plot points... ever


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Randy on cereal boxes? "Randy-Os"?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

cl_theo said:


> Listen to those Daniel Bryan chants that must of slipped through the so called " muting."


They didn't mute it because he is coming out to cut a promo


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Holy shit that POP


----------



## HairyNipples (Apr 16, 2013)

Steph wardrobe malfunction PLEASE. God I miss the day's I could fap to raw. How old is Debra now? She doing porn yet?


----------



## brookeisthebomb (Aug 2, 2012)

Why has Raw been starting the exact same way for the past 6 months?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

lol Bryan and that mic work


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is not over.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

TV decided to break so have to watch this on a shitty stream  I see no volume complaints tonight


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh great, here comes more LOLTRIPLEHTROLLINGLIKEABOSS!!!111


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Dat GOAT

:bryan3


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I want to make an appointment with Steph's titties.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

It's a conspiracy with all this muting 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

That shirt is so stupid, if they gave him a half decent shirt without the goat crap that no one will wear, he would make Cena's merch sales look like what kids garner from selling lemonade on the street corner.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Those Daniel Bryan seem a little too loud to be "muted."


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

the people like Daniel Bryan.. :bryan3


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Daniel "Crowd in the palm of my hand" Bryan


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Please shave Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

I like this segment


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

PhilThePain said:


> Randy on cereal boxes? "Randy-Os"?


blandy-o's, the sweet taste of nothing


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol Orton's face


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Did I miss the old biddy yet? I tuned in late to avoid her.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

PhilThePain said:


> Randy on cereal boxes? "Randy-Os"?


more like Rapey-O's


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

HERE COMES BRYANNNN

and nobody gives a shit that he beat Orton, because apparently somehow Bryan still got buried.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

LPPrince said:


>


Whoa Betty! :homer


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I HATE how they don't mention bryan making orton tap out clean 

WHY??????????


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That "Raw is yes" sign is awesome!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

fast tracking this kane/bryan feud big time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan has the crowd in his beard.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

A crowd full of mimes. They are going crazy with their bodies but they are barely making any sound...


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

It wasn't for the title... :jbl

:lmao


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Fuck whoever made that CM WHO sign. I hope he gets run over by a Metro bus


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Nolo King said:


> Please shave Daniel Bryan.


he just needs to cut his hair...it was better when it was like medium length.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

STAHP THIS.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Saved_masses said:


> blandy-o's, the sweet taste of nothing


rk-O's! Coming from nowhere to your breakfast!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh man. It's going to be Bryan vs. Kane at Mania, isn't it?


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

"I want to finish Punk's storyline... right here... TONIGHT!"


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Orton sucking them off :lmao


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Fuck whoever made that CM WHO sign. I hope he gets run over by a Metro bus


Oh you punk marks :lmao


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Randy Orton kissing ass :lmao


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Fissiks said:


> he just needs to cut his hair...it was better when it was like medium length.



I'm with you


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Orton not bad tonight


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Triple H vs Bryan WrestleMania seeds planted


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Vote of no confidence again please :mark:


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

Respect mah authoritai!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Randy feeding Trips ego :ti


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm sorry, but Daniel Bryan remind me of Grady from Sanford and Son.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Orton doing good on the mic!! rton2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Poor Randy, he's being cast in kiss up mode


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Blandy stumbling over his lines already...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fucking Orton kissing The Authority's ass. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

_Dan_ :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

AAAgghhh Make it stop!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Audience today sucks. 

Stephanie is saying a lot crap purposely and she's barely getting any boos. 


Where's the asshole chants. I'm just so disappointed. What's really killing RAW these days is the fans.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Really randy orton? REALY


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> STAHP THIS.


Nope.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Are all these guys competing for the title, or the title of "face of the wwe"? What does "best for business" even mean anymore. the commentators say it about every single segment these days. Are they trying to convince us that if they say it enough people will like it?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Bryan please stop talking.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This is WWE in 2014. "Performance appraisal file", "face of the company", "best for business", etc. Shut the fuck up and smash each other in the face.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Stephanie has some mighty thin legs.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Orton whining. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

who doesn't like Stephanie


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Daniel getting messy :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lawler Ohohohohoho!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

lol damn


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh fuck, that past storyline reference! :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat Orton dialogue. :vince


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Betty white please come back...


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

A reference to a feud more than a month ago?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dat continuity!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

That's a long time ago!

Punt that troll 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Troll lol


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

History reference!


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Why is D-Bry wearing an apron?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

DashingRKO said:


> Randy feeding Trips ego :ti


someone just got another month with the title!


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah DAN!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Daniel Bryan vs no one 

:ti

GOAT match


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti dat Trips trolling


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

DBRY YOU WILL FACE NO ONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



WELLLLL DESERVEDDDDDD

NIGHT OFFFFF


ENJOYYYYY.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seems like we get this same exact segment every single week.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Gotta love heel triple H. LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH just asking the crowd to shit on the whole show


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

I really wish we could bring back wrestling storylines in WRESTLING. Rather than all these fucking power struggle stories, in WWE and TNA.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs Vacant= Best For Business :HHH2


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

LOL NO LOL NO LOL NO.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Fuck sake.

This routine has been happening for months. OVER AND OVER AND OVER AGAIN.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Bryan commanding the universe with dem chants.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

magictrevor said:


> Are all these guys competing for the title, or the title of "face of the wwe"? What does "best for business" even mean anymore. the commentators say it about every single segment these days. Are they trying to convince us that if they say it enough people will like it?


Glad to see them devalue the world title.

I can't get over how atrocious this whole angle has been. Started with such potential at Summerslam too.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

This is so gay.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

HHH ignores the Orton kissing his wife thing lmfao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just kill the CM Punk chants as hard as possible.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

People like this Daniel Bryan fella, huh?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bryan is being an annoying asshole troll bitch. The fuck you gonna insult your boss and think you'll get what you want right after?

The fuck? :vince


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

This muting is a joke


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHH is so nice to do that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL at Bryan bringing up the past with Orton and Stephanie!! : : : :

So it looks like it will be Triple H vs Bryan at Mania....


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Giving Daniel Bryan the night off is Best Fr Business!!! :hhh2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at that anti-climaxed ending. Made Bryan and the crowd look like idiots.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Michael Cole:
It doesn't matter what the WWE audience wants to see
-2014.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Awkward ending to that segment.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ugh.. that music.. worst Raw music ever.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Who scripted that opening? Really terrible all around.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

"It doesn't matter what the WWE fans want to see"

Truer words have never been spoken Cole.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

CYC said:


> Daniel Bryan vs no one
> 
> :ti
> 
> GOAT match


The return of Vacant :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti @ putting DB on time out


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Fuck, three hours of wrestling and no Daniel Bryan match, this company, guess its a good heel move, but man, still pisses me off


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If Bryan really doesn't compete tonight, they just insured every single segment is going to get SHAT on.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Triple H with that trolling doe. :troll


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Daniel Bryan could probably still have a GOAT match with Vacant.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

WTF is with that match graphic?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Daniel Bryan: the antidote for Punk chants.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh my god, Randy Orton vs. John Cena...a fight for the ages!

Jesus Christ let it go Vince...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow, first Betty White and then Rick Ross later on tonight? What a star-studded RAW! :lawler


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Seriously who cares about mark henry these days?


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

doinktheclowns said:


> Fuck sake.
> 
> This routine has been happening for months. OVER AND OVER AND OVER AGAIN.


Exactly. They are just recycling stories and matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Orton/Cena AGAIN.

:ti


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

good the wyatts are next


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL - the irony of a D-Bry night off on Raw having been in around 20% of matches on shows for the last month kills me. He worked three a night over Christmas, ffs.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Zero direction. Ugh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So if Bryan isn't on the show tonight...then there's one guy left to save it :batista2

lol :lol


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Cole said it best...It doesn't matter what the fans want to see "The Authority" took their decision...


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow that's shit.

Ow look Cena/Orton :side:


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> "It doesn't matter what the WWE fans want to see"
> 
> Truer words have never been spoken Cole.


right? lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So where's Betty White? I hope she's hanging out with The Shield.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Daniel Bryan finally gets his rematch vs Vacant after losing his title to him 5 months ago


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

John Cena vs Randy Orton?!?!? Check out all the fucks given ----------> <---------------


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I feel like the crowd's about to take a massive shit on the rest of the show.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

He has deserved a night off. Good choice, Haich.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> lol at that anti-climaxed ending. Made Bryan and the crowd look like idiots.


That what HHH storylines do best.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Orton Vs Cena on raw? Wasn't this a terrible match that was for the title only a couple of weeks a go at the ppv?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cena v Orton again?


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Uhhhh, so he says no he isn't going to take the night off and just stays in the ring awkwardly. :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Daniel Bryan VS. no one would still be a better fucking match than Orton/Cena.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well that went nowhere.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

That was a good opening segment. Crowd was hot, solid work fromOrton and Bryan.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Wyatts are next! :mark:


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

The way Daniel Bryan controls the crowd is insane. So cool.


----------



## superrain (Apr 11, 2012)

Bryan gets the night off? Well I might take the night off watching RAW. Was an ok segment though.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

It's loud as fuck in here

Sent from my GS4


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

That's a boring start to the show, seriously.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I think somebody needs to start enforcing that rule from 2009 that Orton and Cena are never allowed to face each other again.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Mark Henry is back after his 200th injury. He's going to get his 201st injury tonight. THAT'S WHAT HE DO!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao My fellow LA WWE fans better shit all over Orton/Cena


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Ah another PPV match free on tv...

Again.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shield vs Wyatts is really the ONLY reason to order EChamber...other than that it's very meh.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

we all know she's hangin out with batista backstage. :batista4


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

same old boring shit. Well at least the crowd is better then last Raw


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Can't even imagine what this forum was like in HHHs Evolution days


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

finally got a good stream going. Was the opening any good?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If Bryan really doesn't compete tonight, they just insured every single segment is going to get SHAT on.


Yup, the mute button is going to get a work out tonight ha


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Cena vs Orton - Match 18! "Best For Business"


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This storyline hasn't really evolved in all these months.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena vs Orton #456 tonight! Biggest three-peat in WWE history! :vince5


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Cena v Orton again?


It's what the fans want to see.

:trips2:vince$


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Daniel Bryan - Check
The Wyatt Family - Next
The Shield - Most likely next
Antonio Cesaro - Hopefully soon
Once all those get checked off I can turn off my TV.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This Raw is being held in abeyance of being interesting.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Amber B said:


> Bryan is being an annoying asshole troll bitch. The fuck you gonna insult your boss and think you'll get what you want right after?
> 
> The fuck? :vince


It worked for Steve Austin, didn't it? :austin2


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

NitroMark said:


> It's loud as fuck in here
> 
> Sent from my GS4


Keep it up! Hijack the show!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Ah another PPV match free on tv...
> 
> Again.
> 
> ...


Are you kidding? Orton/Cena no longer gets to call itself a PPV match.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

We have to come to terms with the fact the WWE's love affair with cena vs orton will never end


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

300 sequel looks so stupid


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Betty White vs Undertaker at WrestleMania.

Buried Alive Match*


book it Vince.:vince2


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

New 300 movie :mark: :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If Bryan really doesn't compete tonight, they just insured every single segment is going to get SHAT on.


They'll probably lower the crowd volume.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah, let's all react to Orton/Cena facing off again, as if we didn't already know that was gonna happen when they announced Orton facing all the chamber opponents weeks ago.

Really can't get over how bad that opening segment was from every angle. And Bryan's shirts look like utter shit. 

What is going on with this company?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yup, the mute button is going to get a work out tonight ha


I Hope they have a spare mute button because it's going to get used more than hhh's shovel


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> Are you kidding? Orton/Cena no longer gets to call itself a PPV match.



Good point


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

WHAT IS WWE DOING GIVING AWAY CENA / ORTON ON FREE TV?

SUCH A FRESH EXCITING DREAM MATCH SHOULD BE SAVED FOR A BIG PPV!


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> finally got a good stream going. Was the opening any good?


No. I think you made it right in time to see the Wyatts though.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Def shitty Raw.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I think somebody needs to start enforcing that rule from 2009 that Orton and Cena are never allowed to face each other again.


Continuity? In WWE? BLASPHEMY! You will watch Orton/Cena for the 9 billionth time and you will like it :vince3 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

volt28 said:


> I really wish we could bring back wrestling storylines in WRESTLING. Rather than all these fucking power struggle stories, in WWE and TNA.


I agree, kayfabe is dead, the only power struggle is to turn off the same boring shit.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Not looking for Boreton/Cena part whatever....Yeah, I may take the night off from this potential crapfest too.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

It really does not matter what the fanatics what to see.

They will be paying for upcoming shows anyway.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

HE IS! THAT'S GREAT! fpalm


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Number 1 in what Cole?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> We have to come to terms with the fact the WWE's love affair with cena vs orton will never end


But it's on Raw so it'll probably be their best match ever.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This company really seems to have a fetish for Cena vs. Orton.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH great we get to see that BS about Cena being the most liked on FB now, how long will they whore that fun fact out for


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

What happened to the time that Rey used to jump out of the platform during his entrances?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

NitroMark said:


> It's loud as fuck in here
> 
> Sent from my GS4


Sweet are you at the show? Shit on the Orton vs. Cena match..shout boring lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

People may think he's washed up, but I still love seeing Mysterio.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

JOHN CENA IS THE MOST LIKED ATHLETE ON FACEBOOK GUYS!

#Cenation4LyfDog #RiseAboveHate!!!

And now on the cover of the WWE Kids magazine! Marking out so hard!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can they replace him with Kallisto already? Jesus.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Steph's 'puppies' was the best thing in that segmet


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, at least we get to see The Wyatts next. Should be good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BRAY IS GONNA CRUSH REY.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Isn't The Rock technically the most-liked athlete on Facebook?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I CANT WITH THESE 6 MAN TAG MATCHES ANYMORE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Go watch a WCW Mysterio match, and then watch this cripple whispering in childrens' ear. So sad.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Damnit will Mysterio just fail the final Wellness policy test and take his shit elsewhere. Please.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> 300 sequel looks so stupid


Looks low-budget and not even director by Snyder..can't wait until it gets a 5 on rottentomatoes.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Does anybody actually have a precise count for the Cena vs. Orton matches since their first one?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

xdryza said:


> People like this Daniel Bryan fella, huh?


nah, he's a fad. as soon as he wins the title everyone will suddenly hate him


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

There is a WWE kids magazine?

Are they too dumb to read the actual magazine? Jesus christ.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

WWE Kids Magazine?

Isn't that just called the WWE Magazine?


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

I can imagine a future Rey coming out in a wheelchair to that pyro.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

That was some nice troll "Did you know" facts WWE just shown. 

Like really, WWE manage to get their audience to hit John Cena's Facebook like button so he could surpass real athletes.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MAH BOI CODY "MOONSAULT" RHODES :mark:


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

THEY'RE HERE! :mark:


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Mark!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bully Ray ‏@REALBully5150 5 Min.

Heard Betty White was just on #Raw @WWE. I would like to invite her to @IMPACTWRESTLING on @SpikeTV and give her some wood.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fucking Wyatts!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, they're here.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wyatts vs. Shield is ====================== :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

LigerJ81 said:


> Daniel Bryan vs Vacant= Best For Business :HHH2


Hey, Vacant is a 37-time World Champion. Biggest test of Bryan's career.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

About damn time the Wyatt Family got their entrance back.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Sweet are you at the show? Shit on the Orton vs. Cena match..shout boring lol


Yup plan too

Sent from my GS4


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Is it me or is WWE rushing tonight?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dat pop for the Wyatts :banderas


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Even the kids cannot be bothered to cheer for Rey. Remember the days when Rey used to get Cena-like noise from his entrance


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

GoldyRhodes are still a fairly epic tag time.

And is that a new wyatt entrance?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WWE Kids' Magazine is still around? I thought they had gotten rid of that shit a long time ago.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

CROWD'S CLAPPING IN UNISON TO HIS THEME!!!


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

This whole raw is retarded so far


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Rhodes literally got 15 seconds of intro.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ahhhh, best theme ever. :wyatt


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Keep your mics muted this time, you cocks.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

One of the hottest raw crowds in some time.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Go back to your hillbilly county you incest loving hicks. :gun:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

World's Best said:


> JOHN CENA IS THE MOST LIKED ATHLETE ON FACEBOOK GUYS!
> 
> #Cenation4LyfDog #RiseAboveHate!!!
> 
> And now on the cover of the WWE Kids magazine! Marking out so hard!


history has proven that some retards will like anything. Who's Cena's nearest fb competition? Honey Boo boo?


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Lights from the audience like stars in the sky. Amazing.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

MoneyInc said:


> One of the hottest raw crowds in some time.


its LA!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

No point having an epic entrance when the monkeys on commentary always talk over it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm hoping for Shield interference here. I wanna see some physical contact between the factions.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

USCena said:


> Does anybody actually have a precise count for the Cena vs. Orton matches since their first one?


18 matches (raw,smackdown,ppv's) that includes triple threat's and Fatal 4 ways


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

Raw will not be good until February 24th, the Raws until then will be sub par. On the 24th they have Undertaker, Lesnar, Hogan, Micheals


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> About damn time the Wyatt Family got their entrance back.


Well usually you just have to tune in to the WWE app! 
:cole3


I wonder if all that app stuff will be on the network starting next month.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

THEY'RE FUCKING HERE! :mark:


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

So... Mysterio's gimmick is 'random six-man tag guy' now? Seriously, they've wasted his latest return so badly...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm gonna laugh when Bray misses his chair one day. 


Dat ginger booty :ass


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> Bully Ray ‏@REALBully5150 5 Min.
> 
> Heard Betty White was just on #Raw @WWE. I would like to invite her to @IMPACTWRESTLING on @SpikeTV and give her some wood.


:lmao Gotta love Bully Ray!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

We need Batista to have a live sex show with one of the divas.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Paul12907 said:


> GoldyRhodes are still a fairly epic tag time.
> 
> And is that a new wyatt entrance?


The "we're here" is new.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*WHY DON'T YOU GO AND ASK EM MYGULL*

...any second...


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Shots fired at the dirt sheets


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> EXACTLY :lmao:lmao
> 
> These people are fucking delusional lol. The same folks complaining about WWE fan polls being rigged are the same with this muting bullshit.


Don't you know? Everything is a conspiracy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLoneShark said:


> So... Mysterio's gimmick is 'random six-man tag guy' now? Seriously, they've wasted his latest return so badly...


his knees are gone. He cant wrestle anymore. They need to call up Sami Zayn and just replace Rey


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Bray Wyatt was already tired on his way to the ring and sat down.

That is Dwayne Johnson type work rate.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I think somebody needs to start enforcing that rule from 2009 that Orton and Cena are never allowed to face each other again.


Well it worked for 4 years.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why did no one else notice the crowd slapping to the Wyatt's theme


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Destiny said:


> We need Batista to have a live sex show with one of the divas.



What so he can be gassed after 5 mins?

:vince


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I'm gonna laugh when Bray misses his chair one day.
> 
> 
> Dat ginger booty :ass


Or shat himself through those white pants.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Don't you know? Everything is a conspiracy.


:jbl


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> Bully Ray ‏@REALBully5150 5 Min.
> 
> Heard Betty White was just on #Raw @WWE. I would like to invite her to @IMPACTWRESTLING on @SpikeTV and give her some wood.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

It would be awesome if Sister Abigail was


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> history has proven that some retards will like anything. Who's Cena's nearest fb competition? Honey Boo boo?


Maybe... Snooki?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amber B said:


> I'm gonna laugh when Bray misses his chair one day.
> 
> 
> Dat ginger booty :ass


Believe me, he won't. I've seen them live and it's nowhere near as dark as it looks on tv, that's just effects.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Man of Tomorrow said:


> What happened to the time that Rey used to jump out of the platform during his entrances?


They don't want a knee injury happening that soon.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Seriously, Shield/Wyatts is the only good reason to order EC.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Daniel Bryan - Check
> The Wyatt Family - Next
> The Shield - Most likely next
> Antonio Cesaro - Hopefully soon
> Once all those get checked off I can turn off my TV.


100% agree...I'd add a Christian appearance for myself and then I'm good for the night.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pretty Bella is so fucking pretty.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

You just took an ad break 2 minutes ago you tools.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheLoneShark said:


> So... Mysterio's gimmick is 'random six-man tag guy' now? Seriously, they've wasted his latest return so badly...


They've rushed him back and six/tags are the best for him to be in because he doesn't do that much. Plus they don't see him as anything much anymore.


:lmao Bellas against Bullying? Really? Someone call Maria stat.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Grantle said:


> Raw will not be good until February 24th, the Raws until then will be sub par. On the 24th they have Undertaker, Lesnar, Hogan, Micheals


Yeah the 24th will be epic...must see i'm certain.

It's pretty crazy yet odd how WWE has not acknowledged CM Punk..it's just weird...even for those who hate Punk it's a definite loss and oddity for him not to be mentioned at all or be on the show


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

First time I'm watching RAW live in a very long time and man it's tough to watch.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Who gives a fuck about this match?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I wonder which Bella twin tastes better


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bella talking about bullying again.
#gottabeajoke


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Grantle said:


> This whole raw is retarded so far


And will continue to be for the next 3 hours fpalm


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Don't you know? Everything is a conspiracy.


:vince2:vince2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Well at least the crowd's being orderly. Haven't heard one Daniel Bryan or CM Punk chant since they came back from commercial.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Rey is a fucking prick hate that cunt


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> What so he can be gassed after 5 mins?
> 
> :vince
> 
> ...


:lmao

Damn, I can't rep you again.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Punkholic said:


> Seriously, Shield/Wyatts is the only good reason to order EC.


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

bjnelson19705 said:


> It would be awesome if Sister Abigail was


I don't think they're down with the blacks


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> You just took an ad break 2 minutes ago you tools.


the first hour is always the highest rated hour so they need to fill it up with Ads.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I guess Cody Rhodes forgave Rey for making him ugly!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

LBJ has double Cena's followers on Twitter, doesn't WWE realize no one uses facebook anymore.

And Betty White isn't trending world wide, I was looking at the Trends as he said that.

Keep trying WWE, keep trying.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

RaneGaming said:


> 18 matches (raw,smackdown,ppv's) that includes triple threat's and Fatal 4 ways


Really? lol I thought it was more like in the 20s. I still remember that night when I think they tagged together and faced like the whole RAW roster. Thanks bro.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> What so he can be gassed after 5 mins?
> 
> :vince
> 
> ...


DON'T DOUBT THE ANIMAL. 

HE'S AN ANIMAL. 

:argh:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

25 minutes late to the party and the first thing I see is an anti-bullying ad featuring the Bellas, of all people


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> What so he can be gassed after 5 mins?
> 
> :vince
> 
> ...


no, because she can laugh at Boretista's roided up cocktail weenie.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

[ QUOTE=Destiny;29972321]DON'T DOUBT THE ANIMAL. 



HE'S AN ANIMAL. 



:argh:[/QUOTE]


Rawr



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

KingLobos said:


> I wonder which Bella twin tastes better


Syphilis or Jon Cena Junk.

Take your pick..


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Man of Tomorrow said:


> What happened to the time that Rey used to jump out of the platform during his entrances?


He's too old to be doing that kind of stuff now. Don't wanna risk another knee injury.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE Be a STAR

Tolerance and Respect.


What a load of crap...


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

I really hate the Bellas. They are the hot girls in high school who always got good grades cause they were hot and kissed the teacher's ass. AJ was the self-conscious nerd, who became a slut to fit in.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I don't think they're down with the blacks


Nope.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> Well at least the crowd's being orderly. Haven't heard one Daniel Bryan or CM Punk chant since they came back from commercial.


It's The Wyatts, Rhodes Brothers, and even Rey. Don't see why they'd pull shit during this match.

I'm expecting that during the Del Rio vs R Truth etc matches.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Its good to be back


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I won't go to the Barclay Center but I'll troll the fuck out of the bars. :ass


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DoubtGin*
> Bully Ray ‏@REALBully5150 5 Min.
> 
> Heard Betty White was just on #Raw @WWE. I would like to invite her to @IMPACTWRESTLING on @SpikeTV and give her some wood.


So pathetic fpalm


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Shield vs Wyatts is really the ONLY reason to order EChamber...other than that it's very meh.


I agree. other than the chamber is any other match confirmed?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

DEM BOYS, The Wyatts - Check
Daniel "Night off" Bryan - Check
Cody Rhodes and Goldust - Check
The Shield - Soon
Antonio Cesaro - Hopefully soon
Updated list.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

KingLobos said:


> I wonder which Bella twin tastes better


Brie's fish, Nikki's cheese. Blatantly.



The Absolute said:


> Well at least the crowd's being orderly. Haven't heard one Daniel Bryan or CM Punk chant since they came back from commercial.


It's almost as if they took an unscheduled ad break to buy them an increase in tape delay...


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

amhlilhaus said:


> I agree. other than the chamber is any other match confirmed?



Not yet, bit expect a divas match and maybe a Rusev squash match 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Would be great if The Shield interfered and attacked The Wyatts. :mark:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I fucking hate rey


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

yes Cole the wyatts will face the wyatts you stupid fuck


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cody's knee looks rough.

His dropkicks have been garbage.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wyatts and Shield at EC should be a Tornado Tag, No DQ, free for all


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BITCH SLAP


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

WOAH! A WILD APP APPEARS!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Dat slap


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

WWE hyping up the Wyatt/EC match. Good. Am ready


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I guess Cody survived that botch by Road Dick last week.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

After the match, we'll show you how to download the WWE App onto your Android devices. :selfie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TripleG said:


> Wyatts and Shield at EC should be a Tornado Tag, No DQ, free for all


(Y)


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

GREAT SIXMAN TAG!!! :mark:


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Wyatts and Shield at EC should be a Tornado Tag, No DQ, free for all



YES!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

The guest stars from day 1 should have always been wrestlers. Some I liked (HUGH JACKMAN, OBVIOUSLY THE BEST ONE), but, I think it would have been way cooler to have a bunch of old school vets hosting. They know the business, it wont feel like they are just 'there'. When we have the old school Raw shows, I am not complaining with the usual guys we get, except Duggan, he can go suck a fat fucking dick, the ******, but, it would be awesome to see other guys show up, and I think the guest hosting would have been a good way to bring some older talent back.

This shit where people return just to promote a show or a movie or a book, it's lame. Even when the wrestlers have something to promote when guesting, I wish they just wouldn't do that, it just makes it feel like they are just there for themselves and don't care about anything else.

With that said, will wait patiently for a Honky Tonk Man HoF announcement, I WILL DIE.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Destiny said:


> First time I'm watching RAW live in a very long time and man it's tough to watch.


Same here. I've been watch Raw on friday nights for the last month or so, and it's been really convenient to skip through all the fuckery. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

the Wyatts go to win the 6 man tag team match


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Did Cole just say The Wyatts will face The Wyatts? fpalm


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like I'm not missing much. Almost home though. Hoping I don't miss the Shield.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

how old is betty white?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Wyatts and Shield at EC should be a Tornado Tag, No DQ, free for all


That would be epic. It would be like an all out war.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jordo said:


> I fucking hate rey


Everybody Hates Rey-mond


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Lol Rey got a free pass there 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

TheLoneShark said:


> Brie's fish, Nikki's cheese. Blatantly.
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost as if they took an unscheduled ad break to buy them an increase in tape delay...


You know that Brie is a type of cheese right?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Jordo said:


> how old is betty white?


92


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Did Cole just say The Wyatts will face The Wyatts? fpalm


Another tag team dissension wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Dodgey (Feb 9, 2014)

Rico returning as the new member of the Wyatt family.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Bye Bye Rey Rey!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Dodgey said:


> Rico returning as the new member of the Wyatt family.



You look so good to meeeeee 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Wyatts and Shield at EC should be a Tornado Tag, No DQ, free for all


Yes, please! :mark:


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Does Goldust get isolated in every single tag match he's in. The Rhodes' seem to be in 6 man tag matches a lot.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mysterio put some extra Sazon in his empanadas tonight.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cena's tweet "feel like I'm in slow motion" 

What the fuck is the difference?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love when these matches get out of control.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Mysterio isn't what he used to be by any means, but he's still more enjoyable to watch than 90% of the roster IMO.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God, I LOVE when Rowan just FLINGS A GUY INTO THE WALL


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Gooood ass matchhh yes


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hate the set up to the 619, no one else goes on the second rope anytime in any match


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

holy shit LOL


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice counter. Good win for the Wyatts.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Great finish!!!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I missed the finish! FUCK lol


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

BRAY FUCKING WYATT!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Who ya gonna call, Michael?!" 

Who indeed JBL! 






Really good match by the way. Great stuff!


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Fucking hell, Betty White is 92? She genuinely looks amazing for her age. Some people are immobile old fucks before 60.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Great ending to the match.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

AWESOME FINISH


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was a good match.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

lmao damn. Why they do Rey like dat :lol


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

That was...amazing. Holy shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Now that is an awesome finish.
Bray is a BOSS


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Good. Fuck Mysterio


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

that was fucking sick


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

OH SHIT! :mark


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark: that finish.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

OH man that sister abigail was SICK!!!! What a great match!!!


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice Ending.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Tardbasher12 said:


> DEM BOYS, The Wyatts - Check
> Daniel "Night off" Bryan - Check
> Cody Rhodes and Goldust - Check
> The Shield - Soon
> ...


I'm using a safer list:

Orton has a terrible match:
Cole teaches me how to download the WWE App:
Laughably inaccurate "Did you know?" card:
WWE Network plug:
Midget:
Betty White dies:
Batista spends a lot of time saying nothing:
JBL chant:
AJ Lee:
Fandango dances with Betty White:
JBL retardedly chants U-So, even though not one audience member does:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Awesome spot from Goldust


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

That sister Abigail looked mean


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

bama That Sister Abigail was fucking outstanding.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

What a Sister Abagail by Bray Wyatt! :mark:


----------



## Eliminate (Jan 19, 2014)

Marked for the ending


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Good match!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Haha Rey :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well got damn.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Wyatt is a big time player


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Who can stop the Wyatt's?


Cena of course


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fucking slick execution of Sister Abigail. Nice, fun match as expected from all six of these guys.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Damnit Bray.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

the usos were having no trouble stopping the Wyatts lol


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Dat Sister Abigail :banderas


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Sister Abigal will be the new RKO.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Excellent match :banderas


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

WOW WOW BRAY!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Bray and these counter-sister abigails tho :banderas


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

And...The Wyatts win! :mark:


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice finish.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Bray's finisher looks much better when done quick like that


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Cena's tweet "feel like I'm in slow motion"
> 
> What the fuck is the difference?


Does he mean his character development?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SWEET MOTHER OF MARY, DAT COUNTER :mark:

SISTA ABBY > ALL


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll admit that Sister Abigail was pretty sweet


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

eat mat bitch.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Decent match, good start


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

How do you stop the Wyatts?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Bray :banderas


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Bray Wyatt is the best thing going folks!


----------



## TheGreatOneMark (Feb 14, 2012)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> LBJ has double Cena's followers on Twitter, doesn't WWE realize no one uses facebook anymore.
> 
> And Betty White isn't trending world wide, I was looking at the Trends as he said that.
> 
> Keep trying WWE, keep trying.


Lyndon Baines Johnson uses twitter? damn i thought he was dead? cant really be surprised he has more followers then cena. ghost x President gets them followers..


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Bray :mark:


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

Wyatt is finding way more natural ways to get into Sister Abigail. Really helps his in ring work.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Wyatt is the best on the mic out of all the wrestlers now, Heyman best overall.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

He IS the future.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

There is no character progression at all.

Just a bunch of predictable six person matches...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Is there any doubt the Wyatts will go over the Shield?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Shield vs. Wyatts is gonna be epic.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Does he mean his character development?



Burn


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh man, that Sister Abigail was SICK!!! Great match!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

that match needed more usos superkicking the fuck out of everyone


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Pretty much the only story worth paying for is Shield/Wyatts, the EC will be a good match but so tired of the Authority.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Holy fuck, that was a fun finish to that match. Cody and that dive! :mark:


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Honestly Mysterio made the match, it was boring till he got tagged in, then he took a great bump on the Sister Abigail. I hate the Wyatts but not bad. Nothing great but a decent match.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

No Shield? Word? Okay.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Really liked that match. :clap


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That was a cool counter with Sister Abigail


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No clue what he just said.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Great finish. I hate Mysterio.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Mysterio down for a while. Injured? Lol

Sent from my GS4


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Bray gets better every weeeek 

But damn wishing shield would come on titantron


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Follow the buzzards


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

Destiny said:


> How do you stop the Wyatts?


:cena


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn @ that Sister Abigail.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Trivago computer generated dude again!
No one naturally has a waist that small compared to shoulders :lol


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone else watch the bit with Betty White and think she's pretty fit. I've never seen her before but she's stunning.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Great match with The Wyatts, Mysterio, Cody, and Goldust


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

The Wyatts are awesome. Between Bryan, them, Rhodes, Usos and The Shield, WWE has a bright future ahead


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome finish. The Shield/Wyatts is the best program the WWE has done quite some time.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry I'm late getting to the thread, had to swim through Amber's Betty White induced juices. 

Traffic was heavier than expected. :floyd1

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Honestly Mysterio made the match, it was boring till he got tagged in, then he took a great bump on the Sister Abigail. *I hate the Wyatts* but not bad. Nothing great but a decent match.


They hate you too.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

NitroMark said:


> Mysterio down for a while. Injured? Lol
> 
> Sent from my GS4


Called selling


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Man, I was expecting The Shield to come out. Well, I guess we'll just have to wait.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

the Wyatts will go over the Shield at chamber ppv.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Mysterio.... why does he still wrestle?


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Nah man, The Shield vs Wyatts feud is truly best for business. these guys give me hope for the future of WWE. If only they had backstage segments, ambushes etc instead of just talking


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

American adverts are weird


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> Sister Abby was sick!!



Get her some medicine 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> Mysterio.... why does he still wrestle?


For the same reason Khali does .
REy is 3rd in merch sales. He is $$$$$ sadly.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

morris3333 said:


> the Wyatts will go over the Shield at chamber ppv.


Most likely. There's also a big chance The Shield will break up after the match.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

BigEMartin said:


> Mysterio.... why does he still wrestle?


Because he can still go somewhat, as shown by this match.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

RUMBLE RECORD!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

They're really investing in Reigns. Hopefully Rollins and Dino won't disappear into obscurity after the Shield breaks up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Here comes the tongue bath by the WWE for Roman Reigns the least talented member of the shield. But he has the look vince loves


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I like Reigns but Kane's record shouldn't have been touched


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> They hate you too.


I hate the characters, nothing personal.


This Roman Reigns video package is awesome.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Love this Roman Reigns Rumble video.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow, nice to see them put on a Reigns promo.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm not usually one for minor details, but King looks like a fucking idiot the only one sitting there without a suit.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

I Could Watch Ziggler Sell The Spear All Day Long.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They think this guy is the next Cena :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Damn. That Roman Reigns push lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I like Reigns but Kane's record shouldn't have been touched


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

more proof of the reigns future mega push


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

It'd be nice if they highlighted all of the Shield not just their Golden Boy


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Reigns is fucking awesome


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Until I see Reigns be able to have an actual singles match, I'll never buy into him.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol he called her "baby girl." Her pussy immediately got wet.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Love the shield


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

That Roman Reigns push is strong lol


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Decent video package.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Can't wait for the day Reigns is WWE Champ. Did you hear all the females in the crowd scream just when he said the words 'baby girl'? Awesome.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Reigns just made Renee Young drip


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ooooh, Roman being all smooth with the ladies. 

And Ambrose needs to talk more often.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Reigns making Renee Young panties wet.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

GNR4LIFE said:


> I'm not usually one for minor details, but King looks like a fucking idiot the only one sitting there without a suit.



Feel the same every week, looks stupid. Unless it's incase he has another issue with his heart a t shirt provides easier access than a suit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Reigns is winning the US title tonight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So he's losing.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ambrose vs RVD :HHH2


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Dean Ambrose :banderas :lenny


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

They're trying to get the crowd behind Reigns so much that they're looking for the biggest negative reaction from the crowd when Ambrose and Rollins turn on him.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Reigns vs Ambrose, is obvious!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah Roman's gonna beat him for the title


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

CALLED IT NOW, ALEXANDER RUSEV THE NEW US CHAMP!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Dean Ambrose: He won't go to the papers if he has to


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Who gives a fuck about one cool spot in a thrown together match with no real meaning? Not one storyline or character was developed by that, just a filler match with one slightly out of the ordinary thing and people lose their shit.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

RVD please :mark:


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

Reigns vs Ambrose! Reigns vs Ambrose!!!! REIGNS VS FUCKING AMBROSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn is ambrose getting that bullshit, aint his fault creative fucking sucks


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Dean's gonna defend the US title! :mark:

It's been too long.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Shield! :mark:


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Hmmm, who challenges? Henry or Reigns?


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Michael Cole: "We're in Hollywood tonight!"

No, Michael, you aren't. Hollywood is six miles away. You're downtown.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

We have gone from "The Hounds of Justice" to "Babygirl, it ain't no thang."


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The old age outlaws.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

What's the combined age in this segment right now?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaaaass Betty. Get it.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

calling betty a cougar???


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

These old cunts are back in it


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Let's revive the guest host!!! It worked soooo well last time...My god this has gotten flat embarrassing to watch.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dirty Dean title defense

NICE


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Snapdragon said:


> It'd be nice if they highlighted all of the Shield not just their Golden Boy


They can't do that because promoting Ambrose and Rollins would expose how green and horrible Reigns is.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cup of tea must be code for a three-way.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Yay, another Kofi Kingston title reign will be happening soon.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol New Age Outlaws about to get it on


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I like how every time Betty shows up on the screen, the site goes into a database error


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

No Henry heel turn I guess then


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Betty White looks well for 92


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Shit promo. lel


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

I hate how the shield is now just all about Roman reigns


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Reigns go to win the us title on raw tonight


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Iconic? Bullshit.:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

One of the most brutal matches ever. :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well that was awkward..


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

No one cares about Orton and Cena!!!!! They have no in ring chemistry whatsoever.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck this feud. I don't want to see any more clips of this fucking thing.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ugh


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, Shield break up at EC.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The appeal of Rock/Austin was that they didn't wrestle 20 fucking times.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The Next chapter... Like Friday the 13th Part 29.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cant wait for orton vs cena, actually i can


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao "The next chapter..."

This better be the *LAST* chapter. Getting real sick of Orton/Cena.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

yess!!! That Breaking Point I Quit match!!! Loved when orton beat the piss out of Cena with that signapore cane when he was cuffed to the pole. Wish they still had that ppv name...kinda liked it.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Henry vs Ambrose for the belt


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Can Natalya's pants be any tighter? Got damn girl.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Calling it now. Alexander Rusev the new US champ.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Real Americans vs. The Pale Fuckers.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Barret to win the title?

Also when someone loses a match he should say bad news to them etc 

Mega heat for that


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

According to Cole, Cena AND Orton are 2 of the "greatest of all time" fpalm


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

"Baby girl". lol.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Poor Emma......


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> AMBROSE MARKS, YOUR BOY IS GOING TO DO THE JOB TO REIGNS TONIGHT


Yep.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WE WANT EMMA


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Dat superman throwback video..


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Orton's face when Cena said no. :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Wtf is this??????


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> No one cares about Orton and Cena!!!!! They have no in ring chemistry whatsoever.


How stupid. Yes they do. Great chemistry actually. They're just boring anymore.. due to meeting in the ring way too many times.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Summer Rae is about to smack a bitch :mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Emma is hanging out with that loser Santino? Oh my god.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So no awkward ring entrance for Emma? Bullshit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That's how you bring in Emma? By putting her with the biggest joke in the company? NO BUYS.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

The second I heard Santino Marella's theme I hit the last button. Didn't care which channel it went to, I just wanted it to be off of USA.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Emma's got them boobies!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Just what we need. Santino garbage...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

It's time for....sigh.....Santino.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

2009? Wow! The years really past fast.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Emma is hot but shes fuckin weird.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

Why in God's name is Emma paired with Santino?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

EMMA! :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Emma? :durant3 And soon Summer Rae? Double :durant3


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

If Fandango has to job to Santino again I am going to fucking sit here and fume and make not nice posts!!!!!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

RAW's been pretty decent so far, that will end now I suspect.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Emma
:wall


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Emma with dat strut though... ...in dem pants and that shirt. Have mercy.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Got home just in time to see the Shield, hate that they are breaking up but gotta deal with it :bigdave

Just wish they would say screw all the petty shit and let's take care of the bigger threat in the Wyatts.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

NAO segment with betty white was hilarious...although PG it reminded me of the segments back in the day


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow Orton's character was so much better back in 09. He actually had personality.


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

Other Aussie fans will agree with me, Foxtell haven't quite mastered switching to the adbreaks now that Raw is on live.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Who is going to answer Ambroses open challenge?!? :mark


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Could they not find an Australian superstar they could actually use for something that isn't embarrassing?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Emma is yummy.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm thinking RVD is the challenger for the belt.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Quite like this Emma 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL, Betty White just got out-acted by Vickie Guerrero. A new career low for the talentless coffindodger. God I hope she dies tonight, live... ON MONDAY NIGHT RAW!


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Headliner said:


> That's how you bring in Emma? By putting her with the biggest joke in the company? NO BUYS.


She's not with Khali


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Speechless to what I saw


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Emma is delicious.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> How stupid. Yes they do. Great chemistry actually. They're just boring anymore.. due to meeting in the ring way too many times.


Well as I was speaking about the present thanks for proving my point.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Roman Reigns just shines so damn bright in that group..... thank god the singles push is coming!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I fucking love that Little Ceasers commerical!!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Snapdragon said:


> Emma's got them boobies!


surgery does that.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

RVD will face Ambrose, you'll see.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Emma needs to do porn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BigEMartin said:


> How stupid. Yes they do. Great chemistry actually. They're just boring anymore.. due to meeting in the ring way too many times.


No they don't, and it's not about how many times they wrestled. They could put Bryan and Cesaro in the ring every night for a full year and NOBODY would complain. THAT'S chemistry. Orton and Cena don't even have no chemistry, they have catastrophic negative chemistry.



> Roman Reigns just shines so damn bright in that group..... thank god the singles push is coming!


He better, he gets 100% of the focus.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So Emma has been brought to the main roster just to be Santino's dumb assistant.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

World's Best said:


> Emma is hanging out with that loser Santino? Oh my god.


Better than Khali, I guess.


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Emma :lenny:homer


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Shadowcran said:


> Let's revive the guest host!!! It worked soooo well last time...My god this has gotten flat embarrassing to watch.


I don't understand the point. I mean okay, it gives you some publicity. But is there really a huge crossover between these guest host fans and wrestling fans? Okay so Betty White is definitely one of their better options. But Al Sharpton? Larry King? Bob Barker? It's like they came up with an idea but didn't want to invest the time and money to go all the way with it...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The appeal of Rock/Austin was that they didn't wrestle 20 fucking times.


that was the appeal of most of wrestling before 1995, but eric bischoff ruined all that putting big matches on tv killing jobber matches so now we have to have all this guys fight eachother over and over


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I like Emma so much. The girl is adorable


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Xavier Woods gets R-Truth.
Emma gets Santino.
Corey Graves will get Khali as his mentor.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

It's 09 all over again....
Santino bullshit
guest host
Orton vs Cena


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> So no awkward ring entrance for Emma? Bullshit.


Nope.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

TheLoneShark said:


> LOL, Betty White just got out-acted by Vickie Guerrero. A new career low for the talentless coffindodger. God I hope she dies tonight, live... ON MONDAY NIGHT RAW!


Fucks sake, spluttering at coffindodger.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Silencer said:


> Other Aussie fans will agree with me, Foxtell haven't quite mastered switching to the adbreaks now that Raw is on live.


Least it's not as bad as the ad break in the middle of the Bray Wyatt promo last week.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sheamus and Christian vs. Real Americans should be good.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Does Ambrose lose that title tonight? Think soooo


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Emma looks so disappointed with the way things turn out.

Now she is relegated to being Santino's side kick.

Fantastic promotion!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> Could they not find an Australian superstar they could actually use for something that isn't embarrassing?


Just be lucky they didn't typecast her as a dingo-humping convict who throws boomerangs to the audience.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Could be worse. Could be Khali thought.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

the MAIN thing i hate about Wyatts vs Shield..and ONLY thing i hate about it is it's very predictable Wyatts will win..and Shield will break up


----------



## Eliminate (Jan 19, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> I'm thinking RVD is the challenger for the belt.


That would be a great match!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Ambrose fans worrying about the focus of Reigns really shouldn't worry. Ambrose is one of the best up and coming heels in the business. He's not going to be lost in the shuffle.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The lockdown tour looks fun


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

First Randy Orton vs. John Cena Match Was OVW, Jan. 19, 2002!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I really don't need to see dog pecker in TV commercials... just sayin'*


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sami Zayn, Mark Henry, or RVD will challenge Dean "The Bean" Ambrose for his U.S. Title tonight, count on it guys.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, it's Candy Crush...with a new name. Very creative.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Xavier Woods gets R-Truth.
> Emma gets Santino.
> Corey Graves will get Khali as his mentor.


Graves is awful now so I don't mind.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Would love to see Sami Zayn debut tonight and win the US title from Dean.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

cavs25 said:


> It's 09 all over again....
> Santino bullshit
> guest host
> Orton vs Cena


Yeah, fantastic for me, considering I wasn't watching the WWE that year. Nice to see WWE showing me what I missed. :shaq


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Just be lucky they didn't typecast her as a dingo-humping convict who throws boomerangs to the audience.


You wait, Vince just probably hasn't spoken to her to find out she's Australian yet.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Not a recap of this shit....


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nolo King said:


> Yay, another Kofi Kingston title reign will be happening soon.


Kofi Kingston mid card reigns are so 2013. He's lower card fodder now!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> So Emma has been brought to the main roster just to be Santino's dumb assistant.


you gotta start somewhere. it get's her familiar with the WWE universe. give it time.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

#dealwithit said:


> Ambrose fans worrying about the focus of Reigns really shouldn't worry. Ambrose is one of the best up and coming heels in the business. He's not going to be lost in the shuffle.


I usually can't watch RAW without a little liquid courage either.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Emma pls


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

They must have realized how cringy it was to have to pipe in cheers.


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I don't understand the point. I mean okay, it gives you some publicity. But is there really a huge crossover between these guest host fans and wrestling fans? Okay so Betty White is definitely one of their better options. But Al Sharpton? Larry King? Bob Barker? It's like they came up with an idea but didn't want to invest the time and money to go all the way with it...


The price is right on raw was the best thing ever :vince5


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

What the fuck is that dance move?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If RVD returns with his slow and stoned ass and wins that US title :ti


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

#dealwithit said:


> Ambrose fans worrying about the focus of Reigns really shouldn't worry. Ambrose is one of the best up and coming heels in the business. He's not going to be lost in the shuffle.


Yes he will. Vince and Triple H will see to it. Talent is irrelevant to them, he doesn't have their precious look.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Fuck me, Rae wow 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Dat Summer Rae


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

For those of you keeping score at home, that's seven ad breaks in 46 minutes.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Santino vs Fandango? unk2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Summer Rae may very well have the most popular dance in WWE history if they get it right.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

RaneGaming said:


> First Randy Orton vs. John Cena Match Was OVW, Jan. 19, 2002!


And we've been hooked on their feud ever since








:side:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

At least Summer Rae's on screen.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jerichofan05 (Aug 22, 2007)

Holy shit. They totally edited in that reaction for the Emma dance. It was dead silent last week


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Emma deserves better. Granted, she danced like an escaped mental patient in NXT, but she also had some fucking good matches. Can NXT just be the flagship show please?


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Brad Maddox - "Chamienship" :- WWE APP


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Rob Van Dam to win the title tonight?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Whats wrong with emmas hands?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The appeal of Rock/Austin was that they didn't wrestle 20 fucking times.


This.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

NEXT US CHAMP, its gonna happen


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Summer :banderas


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Cole just epitomized stupid. 
"Go in there and dance" what would that prove, assclown?

That's it, that reshow of that shit...I'm out. FUck this


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

MIZ :mark:

Said no one ever...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

lol Miz


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Here comes Miz again... :shaq


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Flashbacks of a dance-off... 


I'm making a new cocktail-Gatorade and that CRL cleaning fluid. Calling it Gatorenditall.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh JBL chants, OMG BEST CROWD EVERRRRR


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What is the WWE trying to do with that stupid Emma dance thing? Trying to start a new Fandango type fad??


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The fucking Miz


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao The Miz has succeeded in Hollywood films, guys.


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

business will pick up when Emma starts wrestling


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

oh gosh here's the Miz to drop another pipe bomb fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lelMiz

Hating on Betty White? Cry some more, ******.


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Remember when Fandango had a push yeah I miss the old days


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah miz stfu and go away


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

lel Miz. I like it.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Expect a ziggler promo soon


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm guessing this Miz thing is a jab at Punk?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

MIZ lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Miz and his pipebombs are more like small sizzles.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Why is Miz still signed?


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

hey look, it's the miz. pop level was at about a 0.8761%


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Can we have Emma and Summer Rae in a bra and panties match please?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so three people in this match that no one gives two fucks about LOL

at least the mix left


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HAHAHA AGAIN?

What the fuck Miz


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

No one cares about you Miz. Go away. Please.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can someone take barbed wire and wrap it around Miz's neck until they hit his voice box?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Go away Miz.


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

Complaining is the new trend, shut up Miz


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Miz fuckery again.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Summer Rae. :yum:


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Brad Maddox - "Chamienship". :- WWE App


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Miz again?? fpalm fpalm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Miz... angry disgruntled man, bottom card pipebomb part 2


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

jerichofan05 said:


> Holy shit. They totally edited in that reaction for the Emma dance. It was dead silent last week


Ahhh...you're not supposed to remember.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

**** 3/4 for that


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Miz will come out and do this shtick for a few more weeks and he'll be back on Main Event as if nothing happened.


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

At least Santino is jobbing to Fandango


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

I thought Santino and Fandango were younger than Miz


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry Miz...Santino is 1,000,000 times more talented than you


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I would love it Cole just all exasperatedly went "OH FUCK OFF MIZ."


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rey gets shit on a lot but this Santino guy is the absolute shits


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF is Jerry babbling about
that made no sense

he needs to go


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Miz... angry disgruntled man, bottom card pipebomb part 2



Of many


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Miz is totally ripping off Jim Cornette. Love it. Miz dropping pipebombs.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

miz pipebomb > punk pipebomb

:mark: :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Miz will come out and do this shtick for a few more weeks and he'll be back on Main Event as if nothing happened.


:clap


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm just wondering did Fandango do something to piss someone off backstage? This guy went over Jericho at WM.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

JBL nailed it there about Miz "What was the point of that?".

Some sort of stupid dig at Punk by using a wrestler nobody cares about.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think Johnny Curtis has been stuck with this just about long enough, it's time to let him move on to something better!


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd put a bomb in Emma's pipe


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

FELLLA


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Byron Saxton= COACH


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yaaaas they got a replacment for Coach. But this ***** look like a straight uncle tom.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Byron Saxton? That sounds like a wrestler's name.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Byron Saxton's not new.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sheamusfpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Emma is going the way of Xavier Woods. Hey Bryon Saxton sighting!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

BYRON SAXTON!!!!!!

SO MUCH NXT TALENT DEBUTING


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Dancing is not going to be as fun for Fandango when he needs a new hip.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Bryton's on the main roster now?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Byron Saxton gets called up before Sami Zayn. Ok.....


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Hopefully Cesaro wins the US title tonight so we can have Cesaro/Swagger for the US Title at WrestleMania.

forgot they already have a match fpalm nevermind


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

CB closed :banderas

didn't know Betty White would do this today.

Thought Saxton was released a while ago?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Wasn't Saxton on NXT?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

damn I cant stand Sheamus either


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Santino needs a gimmick change back to his old Russian one.. Make it comedic in the transformation yet make him actually wrestle matches >.<.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They've got this guy in because its black history month, haven't they


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Sheamus is a joke.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Huh, Saxton's back on TV. Looks like he and Renee are set to feud over who gets to permanently replace Josh.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"Christan"...and not a fuck was given from the crowd. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Holy shit. That is the whitest black man I've ever seen.


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Byron Saxton kicks ass in nxt


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Sheamus sucks. 

Jesus how do people stand this guy.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a feeling Byron's not gonna last long as an interviewer.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sheamus :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes you are a bad joke Sheamus


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Saxton? Where is Renee? I WANT RENEE


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:vince3 WHAT THE HELL IS JONATHAN COACHMAN DOING HERE? I THOUGHT I FIRED HIS ASS!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Yaaaas they got a replacment for Coach. But this ***** look like a straight uncle tom.


:lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

is it funny or sad the Miz is calling someone elses act stale..really...really


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Sheamus in full Cena mode. I'd kill to have him be a heel again.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who writes these jokes for the wrestlers? Jesus they have way more misses than hits.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

On the subject of Sister Abigail, the more I think about it and especially considering how bought into Rotunda is on the Wyatt character combined with HHH's talent involvment leading to a more laise fare approach as opposed to the strict Pat Patterson structure (though to his credit many top guys in the business put his match structure abilities over as genious), I could see Sister Abigail over time becomming the modern day Diamond Cutter. Trickier to pull off due to the deep dip to start the move being more slow than the cutter, but already we have seen in 2 weeks now some pretty sick angles for the Sister Abigail, and I feel that the surface is just being scratched. Military press drop into a turn around sister abigail, an avalanche sister abigail (which I think would be particularly wicked), reverse ddt spun into sister abigail, short arm clothseline unreleased into a sister abigail, apron sister abigail, sister abigail into the steps, many variant possibilities which if used right would add an surprising in ring element to Bray Wyatt which will only help his standing in the eyes of the fans when coupled with his supreme promo talents.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sheamus is taking people out for pints again after Raw such a nice fella.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Byron Saxton gets called up before Sami Zayn. Ok.....


Sami Zayn is injured, anyone that's a fan of his knows that


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

Sheamus needs to turn heel. He's intimidating in the ring, he's unfunny out of it. Just become a monster and he'll be so much better.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

god this is brutal, Sheamus needs to be heel again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Holy shit. That is the whitest black man I've ever seen.


Even more than Bryan Gumbal?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> I have a feeling Byron's not gonna last long as an interviewer.


Probably because he'll be Raw GM within a month.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> They've got this guy in because its black history month, haven't they


:lmao:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> What is the WWE trying to do with that stupid Emma dance thing? *Trying to start a new Fandango type fad??*



Like the Fandango gimmick was a roaring success  :vince5


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Byron has been all over the wwe app the last few weeks... 

do you all know how to download the app?


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

saxton well deserved call up


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think Johnny Curtis has been stuck with this just about long enough, it's time to let him move on to better things!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

FELLA

#BRINGBACKCHATBOX


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The new announcer seems kinda lame :lol


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Rey gets shit on a lot but this Santino guy is the absolute shits


He's got a bad ass hip toss though lol.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Another "meh" promo fom Sheamus.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Miz calling someone else's act stale. :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I wish they would tape promos like they did in the 80's with over the top emotion rather than this silent rage format they have going on.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> They've got this guy in because its black history month, haven't they


LMAO.. I thought the same thing. He does look like the real life version of Tom DuBois though. =/


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

The Wyatt Family - Check
Daniel "Night off" Bryan - Check
Goldust and Cody Rhodes - Check
The S.H.I.E.L.D. - Check
The Real Americans - Coming up
WWE is giving us most of the good stuff in the first hour so we don't have to go through the entire show. Thank God.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

TJC93 said:


> They've got this guy in because its black history month, haven't they


And they put Santino, Emma and Betty White on because it's be kind to the retarded and the senile day.

I'm literally humiliated to be watching this, sitting here hoping noone sees me watching this.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

AwShucks said:


> FELLA
> 
> #BRINGBACKCHATBOX



#BBGRIC 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Man this Raw is junky garbage so far.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Well Byron I really respect Christian and he's a great fella. Come on dude, you look like a f'n viking, act tougher plz.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Can we have Emma and Summer Rae in a bra and panties match please?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Holy shit. That is the whitest black man I've ever seen.


Only white people talk proper right?

:kobe


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> I'm just wondering did Fandango do something to piss someone off backstage? This guy went over Jericho at WM.


Then again, everyone goes over Jericho.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Nolo King said:


> I wish they would tape promos like they did in the 80's with over the top emotion rather than this silent rage format they have going on.


We need some Ultimate Warrior promos.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

i miss the crazy promos back in the day like Hogan, Savage, Sid, Warrior, etc. They were crazy. Everyone is so lame now.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bleh Sheamus on the mic *yawn*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Saxton is a pretty good commentator so I wouldn't mind seeing him around.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Absolute said:


> I have a feeling Byron's not gonna last long as an interviewer.


well march 1st no more black history month


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Another "meh" promo fom Sheamus.


Everything about Sheamus is pretty "meh"

And to think they were grooming him to take over for Cena


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Poor Christian. Got the jobber entrance.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Yeah, Swagger taking the Loss or messing up costing the match.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Christian, forever a jobber.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

How fitting Christian got the jobber entrance.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

With how fast the replies are in this thread its almost some what pointless to even post lol

I think 2 threads would be a good idea at least it wouldnt be 3 pages ahead as soon as u make a post lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey its Captain Crickets Christan


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well deserved jobber entrance for Christian. Fuck him. How many times will he clap in this match?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


> The Wyatt Family - Check
> Daniel "Night off" Bryan - Check
> Goldust and Cody Rhodes - Check
> The S.H.I.E.L.D. - Check
> ...


lol yup


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Snapdragon said:


> Sami Zayn is injured, anyone that's a fan of his knows that


Well I'm not a fan, I'm just a casual observer of NXT who knows he's the best talent they have down there. Besides, he's been cleared for the NXT thing on the network, so the length of his injury has to be worked to some degree.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fuck off christian you gimp


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*At first I wondered why Vince in all his racist glory didn't give this Saxton guy the last name of Blackston... and then it all became clear.*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Christian with that jobber entrance


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Man this Raw is junky garbage so far.


Wyatt's vs Rey and Rhodes bros. was good at least.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

What happened to Christians eye?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Atleast Christian gets half an entrance


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Quick, get your Blue Dot's ready


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

hng13 said:


> We need some Ultimate Warrior promos.


HOF speech! haha


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Christian is going to be giving his spot up to brock at EC


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Christian. Such a star they already have him out there.

Christian is an ugly man. HD does him no favors.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn Christian sniffing that coke too much


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Tag Team match and Christian is the only one with the jobber entrance. I don't care much for him but that's sad. lol


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Christian you look old as fuck


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

WTF is christian talking about.

So lame.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That Christian promo had no clapping, no buys.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What happened to his face? He looks like he got his ass kicked at a bar.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Vince is shouting at his production crew to get a blue dot over that face.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus. Christian looks beat to shit. The hell happened to his eye?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Christian is fucking awful. Calling himself "Captain Charisma" is laughable, seeing as he's become completely devoid of said quality.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

lol crackhead lookin christian 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Damn, Christian looks like shit.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I like how Daniel Bryan and CM Punk make every other wrestler look like a jobber and a half.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

My boy Christian looks old and tired! :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Yaaaas they got a replacment for Coach. But this ***** look like a straight uncle tom.


:lol Cmon, man. Give the guy a chance.

Wow, Christian looks like shit.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Man this Raw is junky garbage so far.


That's not fair...Junky garbage has value when you recycle it unlike this show. Except for Duke "The Dumpster" Droise of course.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

When the fuck did this forum turn heel on Christian?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn...Christian looks like shit fpalm


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Christian is awesome. Always has been. And everyone loves working with him. Shame how they treat him so terribly.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Well deserved jobber entrance for Christian. Fuck him. How many times will he clap in this match?


*Since it's a tag match I'm setting the over-under at 70.*


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Christian with the jobber entrada


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Is it just me or are the shadows on his face from his hair making him look older?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Vince feeding JBL those burial lines


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, Christian...you're a very delusional man. :ti


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well I'm not a fan, I'm just a casual observer of NXT who knows he's the best talent they have down there. Besides, he's been cleared for the NXT thing on the network, so the length of his injury has to be worked to some degree.


Rusev is just as impressive as zayn.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Is it just me or does Christian seem a bit off? He looks weird to me idk


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Swing Sheamus please thanks x


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

To many limes to many limes


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

This match should be good.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Fuck you Vince and JBL


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

Celtic Charisma is a good tag team name


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Well deserved jobber entrance for Christian. Fuck him. How many times will he clap in this match?


Three.

One - Beginning of match.
Two - On mat trying to hype the crowd up
Three - Setting up a false attempt of the Killswitch.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Looks like we're finally going to get Vince's infamous blue dot gimmick for Christian.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Woooo WEE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> WTF is christian talking about.
> 
> So lame.


Even Christian didn't give a crap about that promo, LOL

He was just like MEH i have to read this, OK


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bryan on the show tonight?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Everyone on this site better stand up and do "we the people"


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Yay, my boy Antonio/Claudio


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Fuck off. I like Sheamus. Do you fucking haters actually like more than two characters? If not, then quit watching. Sick of you cunts moaning.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nothing else matters. :banderas


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

We The People


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

They sure do hate his face don't they.


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Man this Raw is junky garbage so far.


nah, there were some good parts. i liked the shield promo a lot, it really had that sense that reigns really will be the next, true mega star.


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

I'll admit it i'm a fan girl for the real americans :mark:


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Think the time has come to take Christian out the back and shoot him i'm afraid. Looks terrible.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

PGSucks said:


> When the fuck did this forum turn heel on Christian?


No clue


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Real Americans theme...my God :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

PunkShoot said:


> Rusev is just as impressive as zayn.


:lel


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Here is the racist cunt


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Somebody tell Zeb the guy he's stood next to is from fucking SWITZERLAND


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol Zeb! :lmao Please get this guy in the HoF!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ceasro finally gets to talk? Awwww shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor Christian..he looks like a fucking jobber...the guy definitely should be pushed aside and they be better putting Rusev lol


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

I hear them cheers for Cesaro 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Raw is Colter


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Wishing that Cesaro pins Sheamus is asking too much?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That little Christian segment wasn't awkward at all.
#sarcasm


We The People!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

POP for cesaro!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cesaro with THAT POP


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Watch Sheamus destroy both Swagger/Cesaro after Christian gets his shit kicked in


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

REAL AMERICANS! :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Okay then. Cesaro you hand that mic right back over to Zeb now plz.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cesaro speaks! WE...THE PEOPLE!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I love the Real "Swiss" Americans


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Liberal California booing Zeb Colter, I love it


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

WE THE PEOPLE


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Seriously. What the hell happened to Christian? He looks hella old and beat up.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Still don't get why Headliner hates Christian so much, for clapping? Can you imagine how angry Liner would be if Christian was on the side clapping while all those blacks fought at the bowling alley. Would probably throw a shot glass at him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WE. THE PEOPLE.

I'm Canadian, why do I like to do that so much? Zeb's awesome.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes, you tell em Cesaro

WeThePeople


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cesaro face turn coming.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Seriously. What the hell happened to Christian? He looks hella old and beat up.


Because he is old and beat up?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why does Christian look like Katniss dropped a Tracker Jacker nest over his head?*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Where there edited CM Punk chants just now?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The most logical ending is Swagger getting pinned I guess since they want all teh EC members to look strong.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

We the People chant!


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

How pissed did Swagger look at Cesaro?? haha


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

" CM Who?? " Sign :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Zeb is fucking amazing. :lmao


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

This has to be one of the worst episodes of Raw ever, seriously who write this shit?????


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WE the people

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

WE THE PEOPLE.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Is it just me or does Christian seem a bit off? He looks weird to me idk


His hair looks like shit :lol :lol

He looks tired..shoulda tried a little blow/cocaine from Orton :lmao

Sucks that they may break up WE THE PEOPLE....let them BE!!! :clap


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WE THE PEOPLE chant! :mark:


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

I might like Cesaro if he wasn't in a racist gimmick. There's just no way I can get behind that.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

oh shit people popping for cesaro


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is that a "We The People" chant? :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

we the people chants! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Swagger gave him that jealous look. I can see him turning on Ceasro at the PPV or right after leading to a singles Mania match.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WEED THE PEOPLE


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Zeb Colter cuts anti-immigrant promo, hands mic to immigrant. #WWELogic


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Real Americans and Zeb were probably the highlight of the house show in Oakland I attended a few nights ago. These guys rule, so sayeth I.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PunkShoot said:


> Rusev is just as impressive as zayn.


Is that you, Mr. McMahon? :vince3


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

We the people chants 

shittiing on sheamus and christion


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Christian looks yellow


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wokay bring on the match!


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

You gotta love a crowd that chants we the people


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Is Batista supposed to be on Raw tonight?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Zigberg said:


> Christian is fucking awful. Calling himself "Captain Charisma" is laughable, seeing as he's become completely devoid of said quality.


Word what happened to his charisma?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

I live when the crowd recognizes fucking talent! Well deserved cheers for Cesaro! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> This has to be one of the worst episodes of Raw ever, seriously who write this shit?????


Who else?








and


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Christian is aging very badely


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Cesaro being a bit over makes me happy .


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

great crowd, love this cesario


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm really hoping they let Cesaro put on a good performance in the chamber.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Nimbus said:


> This has to be one of the worst episodes of Raw ever, seriously who write this shit?????


Fuck off, it's one hour in, there's been one good match (the six man tag), and the rest has been filler. Worst episode ever? Okay Comic Book Guy.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, Cesaro is over in LA


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Cesaro is over!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

PunkShoot said:


> Rusev is just as impressive as zayn.


No way. I haven't heard anyone talk about Rusev's matches as being one of the best matches of the year.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

As much of a mark i am for the WWE..this ROAD TO MANIA has been piss poor fucking awful..even TNA has better shit on lately...pretty sad yet true lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Silencer said:


> I might like Cesaro if he wasn't in a racist gimmick. There's just no way I can get behind that.


The gimmick is not racist, it is meant to apply to anyone that is applicable for sneaking across a border regardless of color, I would have thought him standing there talking to the two in the ring pretty well highlighted that fact. Maybe you need to do a little self examination for considering it racist.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

TheLoneShark said:


> Zeb Colter cuts anti-immigrant promo, hands mic to immigrant. #WWELogic


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

We The People chants! :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Loving the 'We the People' Chants!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Poor Christian..he looks like a fucking jobber...the guy definitely should be pushed aside and they be better putting Rusev lol


Dude reminds me of Old Yeller... he needs to be put out of his misery. Even though TNA is a bush-league company, at least they showed interest in the guy. lol.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Jack Swagger has failed to move up since his Intercontinental title feud with Tito Santana.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wrestlemania 30 should be a big deal but its not for some reason


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Seeds for the Sheamus vs Cesaro feud have been planted.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lawler talking about skin colour. At least he doesn't look like a wrinkly ball sack you turd.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Raw is great tonight. A great opening segment followed by a bunch of great matches. This is what a wrestling show should be like


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nimbus said:


> This has to be one of the worst episodes of Raw ever, seriously who write this shit?????


It's only been one hour. What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

JBL with dat rugby knowledge.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"WE THE PEOPLE" :mark: :mark: :mark:

GO CESAROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, this crowd loves Cesaro.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Lol at Cesaro being more over than Shitmus.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cesaro needs to turn face soon. He's so fucking over.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Fans cheering for Cesaro

so awesome


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Shaemus is turning into the heel


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Yep Sheamus is a real fan favorite


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

Silencer said:


> I might like Cesaro if he wasn't in a racist gimmick. There's just no way I can get behind that.


Hated the Iron Sheik and the Bolsheviks too, did ya now??


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yays vs. Boos


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Looked like stiff shots haha.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cesero>>>>>Reigns


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

YEY!! BOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Holy fuck Cesaro is over


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

genocide_cutter said:


> Word what happened to his charisma?


He lost it in a brutal injury, had to be removed.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

ewwww wtf did sheamus just do


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

WM30 feels so empty


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cesaro and Sheamus straight up clubberin' each other. :clap


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Loving that Cesaro is over.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sheamus > Cesaro


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

A Cesaro/Sheamus feud would be pretty damn good imo


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Sheamus vs Cesaro Falls Count Anywhere would be fantastic.

'Like the Temple Bar on a Friday night', fucking love when JBL says that :lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Isn't it weird how we're an hour into the show and Batista has yet to be seen?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

People chanting for Cesaro. A crowd I can respect.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Cesaro already more organically over than Reigns...well it's been nice knowing you Cesaro since they can't have anyone in the mid-card more over than their new golden boy


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Monday Night Commercial Break!!!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Cesaro getting love from the crowd :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

crowd loves Cesaro


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

this is a boring match


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Holy shit, this crowd loves Cesaro!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I want a Cesaro vs. Sheamus match :mark: :mark: :mark:

The "CESARO" chants are awesome!!! :clap :clap


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Just turn Cesaro face already


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sheamus vs Cesaro is money

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ceasro to uppercut and pin Christian when he starts clapping like a ****** plz.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This crowd! :mark:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

CESARO is over, crowd understands talent


----------



## wrastlinggg (Mar 28, 2013)

first raw ive watched live in 2 months ... this isnt a bad show to me. i dont see why people are shitting on it so bad 1/3 into the show


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Cesaro is becoming a favorite while Sheamus is reaching a stage where he dont wanna be and thats not liked by the audience


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Sheamus & Cesaro would be an amazing feud... Seems like they got excellent chemistry in the ring.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay ads!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Awesome 1 said:


> Sheamus > Cesaro


Ban pls.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I want to see whether last weeks interruption by Lawler bears fruit.


----------



## Dodgey (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm excited for this Chamber now


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Cesaro has the potential to be a face similar to Benoit. Getting over with the fans on pure talent.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

CESARO > Sheamus.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

aw tthey cut to a commercial right when the Cesaro chants come in


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I've missed Sheamus and Cesaro's brawls.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Awesome 1 said:


> Sheamus > Cesaro


:kobe9


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cesaro chants :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, they're still on the mute button and filter switches. 

"WWE Universe! Please shut up so we can tell you what to cheer!" Don't make us blackball your city!!"


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Cesaro :banderas


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Didn't realise Cesaro was so over. Good for him, will someone please give the guy a serious push now?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> Isn't it weird how we're an hour into the show and Batista has yet to be seen?


He's preparing his weekly "I love your city, please don't boo me" promo.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> Wrestlemania 30 should be a big deal but its not for some reason


It will once they get Hogan and Vince involved.

They have to do a Batista/Orton/Bryan triple threat.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

truelove said:


> Cesaro is becoming a favorite while Sheamus is reaching a stage where he dont wanna be and thats not liked by the audience


Well it's not like they re-introed Sheamus and gave him something to do, he already feels like a random guy and he just came back.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fissiks said:


> Cesaro already more organically over than Reigns...well it's been nice knowing you Cesaro since they can't have anyone in the mid-card more over than their new golden boy


Bryan vs. Cesaro in the pre-pre-show dark match at wm30.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks like Cesaro is going to be the breakout star of The Real Americans, and it's well deserved.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

brandiexoxo said:


> Cesaro has the potential to be a face similar to Benoit. Getting over with the fans on pure talent.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Cesero can go far if he stays with Zeb as his mouth piece.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Really hoping they allow Cesaro to fuck some shit up at EC. Wouldn't mind him swinging people into the steel. Christian will probably be his victim.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

love cesaro.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Ceasro to uppercut and pin Christian when he starts clapping like a ****** plz.


:ti so much venom. I'mma start repping you Christian clapping gifs


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

about time cesaro got some love from a crowd


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Awesome 1 said:


> Sheamus > Cesaro


Get ready for a lot of incoming red rep, mate.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Not sure why people want Cesaro to turn face... Sheamus was awesome as well...and then they turned him face. *


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Murph said:


> Sheamus vs Cesaro Falls Count Anywhere would be fantastic.
> 
> 'Like the Temple Bar on a Friday night', fucking love when JBL says that :lmao


I passed the Temple Bar earlier today, true story


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> CESARO is over, crowd understands talent


Exactly this :agree:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> Didn't realise Cesaro was so over. Good for him, will someone please give the guy a serious push now?


Well he is in the EC main event.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

ironcladd1 said:


>


Jokes are supposed to be funny.

Also, that's ad break number 9, folks.

Seriously, the only reason I watch this shit live is because of these threads. The show is an hour shorter if you download it...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Cesaro LOOKS like a babyface. He isn't convincing as a heel. He is the opposite of Alberto Del Rio. One looks like a cool guy, the other one looks like a prick


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> I want to see whether last weeks interruption by Lawler bares fruit.


I'm afraid I've got some _bad news_ for you then, if Lawler faces Barrett wwe would probably have Lawler go over just because.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Plot twist: Zack Ryder challenges Dean and wins the US title.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Nimbus said:


> This has to be one of the worst episodes of Raw ever, seriously who write this shit?????


This has already been about 2000 times better than last week.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Cesaro was receiving some tumultuous cheers and jeers in Oakland Friday night, too. He's quite over.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Snapdragon said:


> No clue


Remember 2011 when Orton totally shat on Christian's world title run? Everybody went batshit crazy on Orton. Now, Christian is getting like X-Pac hate on here. Fuck you all bitching about his clapping lol #CaptainCharismaclapyourassout


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SoupBro said:


> Really hoping they allow Cesaro to fuck some shit up at EC. Wouldn't mind him swinging people into the steel. Christian will probably be his victim.


^ Sounds awesome!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol at thinking the Sheamus >Cesaro argument isn't valid. Sheamus is a brilliant professional wrestler.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Cesaro > Reigns > Sheamus.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Cesaro will get screwed by Swagger at EC


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

people are retarded, Wyatt match was good, this match is good.

Raw is great so far


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Looks like Cesaro is going to be the breakout star of The Real Americans, and it's well deserved.


It's not hard when you're teaming up with Swagger. Cesaro owns him in every aspect of wrestling.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Job Christian to Cesaro, please.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *Not sure why people want Cesaro to turn face... Sheamus was awesome as well...and then they turned him face. *


Sheamus has never been "awesome", but you're right him turning face was bad. Cesaro would be better as a face and it means we'll get more of his arsenal.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hope Christian turns heel lmfao : :


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

PunkShoot said:


> CESARO is over, crowd understands talent


Exactly! I hope we get to see the Cesaro Swing! Just imagine the pop it would get! :mark:


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Anyone else's Sky box just die? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

JBL mentioning the fact that Ireland are top of the 6 Nations table


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AAAAHHHH FUCK OF COURSE YOU HAD TO START CLAPPING


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Headliner calm down.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Botched uppercut.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RaneGaming said:


> Plot twist: Zack Ryder challenges Dean and wins the US title.


Only way that happens is if Dean laughs so hard that he passes out.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Swiss Death!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'll :lmao if Bryan wins the US Title tonight


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Fuckin' New Age Outlaws have aged worse than Betty.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

i tuned in and first thing i see is Seal clapping his hands... Someone should give this guy Heyman as a manager.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WHY THE FUCK DID CHRISTIAN KICK OUT. THAT SHOULD HAVE BEEN THE FINISH.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I'm afraid I've got some _bad news_ for you then, if Lawler faces Barrett wwe would probably have Lawler go over just because.


They did almost let Lawler go over the Miz for the wwe championship...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cesaro is Awesome.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Man Cesaro needs Heyman.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

RaneGaming said:


> Plot twist: Zack Ryder challenges Dean and wins the US title.


WOO WOO WOO


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> AAAAHHHH FUCK OF COURSE YOU HAD TO START CLAPPING


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Love the uppercut


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

That uppercut never gets old.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Got to agree with most of the forum here. Cesaro deserves the praise. He's gone through crap gimmicks they forced him to do to get over DESPITE THEM. Push him already.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Natecore said:


> Lol at thinking the Sheamus >Cesaro argument isn't valid. Sheamus is a brilliant professional wrestler.


So is Cesaro, but unlike Sheamus, Cesaro doesn't make me want to rip my ears off when he cuts a promo. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wrastlinggg (Mar 28, 2013)

but forreal what is up with christians skin color? there is something wrong with him. get him to the damn doctor


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Headliner said:


> AAAAHHHH FUCK OF COURSE YOU HAD TO START CLAPPING


I got my pitchfork ready.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They should have booked this match so Cesero wins by never letting Swagger in. That would have been great


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

How dare he kick out of dat uppercut


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Fucks sake, I love Christian but I wish he'd fuck off doing the stupid clapping shit.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

With dat overness


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Haha dem clapsss!

Feeling good right now, I'm enjoying Raw so far.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

RaneGaming said:


> Plot twist: Zack Ryder challenges Dean and wins the US title.


:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Headliner said:


> AAAAHHHH FUCK OF COURSE YOU HAD TO START CLAPPING


LMAO That dude loves clapping.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dat leap frog.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL at the "Christian Clap" to crickets...

Cesaro is on FUCKING FIRE!!!!! 

Him vs. Sheamus would be sweet actually


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

love that spot


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

christian doesn't even look like an athlete. he's pathetic. Cesaro needs to destroy him.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

LOL CESARO


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cesaro showing the cameraman what's up. bama


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cesero :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Why are people bitching about Christian's selling? Is it because it's cool to hate professional wrestlers trying to work the crowd this week? You know, like it was cool to hate people selling things back in 2003?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Love that Cesaro stomp. Him, Reigns and Big E need to get monster pushes this year.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Brock Lesnar should take some notes about badass screams from Cesaro.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I hope this crowd shits on the main event. Would be hilarious.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Surprised Christian hasn't hurt himself clapping, yet.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lol Cesaro extreme close up.

WOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> With dat overness


:lol love it! :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

DarkStark said:


> *Not sure why people want Cesaro to turn face... Sheamus was awesome as well...and then they turned him face. *


Yuuuup... Which leads to this...



LKRocks said:


> Cesaro LOOKS like a babyface. He isn't convincing as a heel. He is the opposite of Alberto Del Rio. One looks like a cool guy, the other one looks like a prick


And that is precisely the problem; WWE doesn't know how to book and/or write for "cool guys" fan favorites anymore. 

Cesaro will remain "cool" through a hypothetical babyface turn, and shortly thereafter begin pandering to the crowd in the most obnoxious ways possible and tell horrible jokes fed to him by the creative team. Oh, WWE...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cesaro though.








Lawd jesus.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The crowd going apeshit for cesaro O_O


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome 1 said:


> Sheamus > Cesaro


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Miz > Cesaro


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The people always count faster than Cesaro can swing.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn, that pop for the Cesaro Swing.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Crowd loves him. They know talent here


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I like Cesaro but I'm sorry but the swing is stupid as fuck.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LISTEN TO THE FUCKING CROWDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Cesaro is the breakout star of 2014 i think!! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Guys, I think Cesaro is over.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I loved that spin as a kid :lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> With dat overness


Beast mode


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Cesaro should do the UFO instead.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

stupid crowds counts seconds, not revolutions fpalm


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Cesaro is awesome


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> WHY THE FUCK DID CHRISTIAN KICK OUT. THAT SHOULD HAVE BEEN THE FINISH.


Because he doesn't get to choose a match' s finish. You know this.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


>


LMFAO!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

CESARO SWING! :mark:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cesaro da GOD.

Woooooooo god, you better call the Coast Guard and get your scuba wear prepared, because the floodgates have been broken.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The crowd is marking for the Big Swing.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Love that Cesaro stomp. Him, Reigns and Big E need to get monster pushes this year.


The only thing I can think of that would be more detestable than those three getting monster pushes would be watching my 8-year old daughter getting raped and eaten by a family of Grizzly bears. Why do we want terrible workers pushed again?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Sheamus is going to pin Swagger


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LateTrain27 said:


> Brock Lesnar should take some notes about badass screams from Cesaro.


Haha agreed completely!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

New tag move!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Great match


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

iMac said:


> JBL with dat rugby knowledge.


DAMN!! Who's that chick in your sig shaking her ass? Piqued my interest haha


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Off to make a "Clap For Christian" twitter page.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Christian looks old and like shit..poor bastard...

I guess Swagger will job...he's not in the chamber lol


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Cesaro should get the pin


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

It just took a big swing to get the dude over. 

What a weird form of entertainment.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome 1 said:


> Miz > Cesaro


We get it. You can stop now.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Headliner said:


> WHY THE FUCK DID CHRISTIAN KICK OUT. THAT SHOULD HAVE BEEN THE FINISH.


We needed to see the Cesaro Swing before it was over.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I forgot how much I really hated face Sheamus


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Even though people on here are shitting on the main event, and the crowd probably will too, it'll still draw big in the ratings.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuck off Lame-ass


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## I_Was_Awesome (Jul 4, 2008)

OH BAH GAAWD MAGGLE IT'S SHEMAUS!!!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Is it just me or does Sheamus have stale moveset?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

What have I missed lol


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Callisto said:


> Cesaro da GOD.
> 
> Woooooooo god, you better call the Coast Guard and get your scuba wear prepared, because the floodgates have been broken.


Yes!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Good crowd tonight


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This motherfucker here.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

This is a pretty good match here :clap 

Cesaro is fucking awesome :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lawler needs to retire that stupid fucking pirate joke already.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Swagger is the biggest guy in this fight - You never notice how big he really is.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bye Swaggie.....


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Make him fucking tap


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

So clapping = bad, 50s throwback giant swing = good... right?

God, I'm growing to despise Cesaro. He's only got one fucking move, like a poor man's John Cena.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

THE ANGLE LOCK!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

awesome match


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Hell of a match


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Of course Sheamus would get the win.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well Cesaro didn't get pinned.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey another good match. Cesaro is a beast.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good match. I was hoping Ceasro would pick up the pin though. Crowd was hot for him.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

SWAGGER IS THE WEAK LINK


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Great match :clap


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:clap :clap


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Can Sheamus ever fucking lose


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Great Match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And once Sheamus got the pin the air went out of the place lol


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Very good match!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO Zed is so pissed.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol Swagger


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

RAW IS GREAT TONIGHT. SO MANY COOL MATCHES


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

MOTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Triple H's boy get the pinfall. Was there ever any other thought?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Christian busted out some slick spots, as usual. Shame that people are gonna shit on him regardless. :\

Oh well, that was a fun tag match throughtout.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I love me some good tag matches.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Cesaro and Swagger could not overcome the numerous amount of limes. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Well Cesaro didn't get pinned.


as planned.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This matchup was actually exciting as fuck!!! (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y)

Christian looks drunk but it's all good lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

gee, what a surprise, the HHH guy gets the pin.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The Un-Americans 2.0 my friends.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Damn that match was good


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Looks like George Jetson and Ronald McDonald make a good team.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Cesaro and Christian definitely delivered


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Heck of a match there.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Real Americans about to implode soon.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Very good match! The Wyatt match was fun too, great Raw so far!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Is Christian fucking injured again?! This little bitch is limping the fragile fuck!


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Fuck off white Cena.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

so goood


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

That was a damn good tag match. It was fun to watch.

Sheamus/Cesaro beating the shit out of each other and Cesaro being over with the crowd was glorious.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good match, would love to see Sheamus and Cesaro have a couple of matches.


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

That was an entertaining match.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

That was a fun match.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Is Cesaro saving the UFO until he's a face?


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

The clapping is the gayest thing in wrestling and thats saying something. Christian is the most over pushed jobber in WWE history.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Great match, piss poor ending.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Great match, and of course, Sheamus with the pin. Is sad that of the four guys, he is the one that doesn't need it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Well Cesaro didn't get pinned.


Nope!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TheLoneShark said:


> So clapping = bad, 50s throwback giant swing = good... right?
> 
> God, I'm growing to despise Cesaro. He's only got one fucking move, like a poor man's John Cena.


Watch his match with Sami Zayn on NXT, he can go.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

We all know who is the real winner here: :cesaro


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

Yup. Loved the match.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

The Real Americans were jobbing out for months before they got a minor push cos of the Cesaro swing and Zeb didn't give a fuck, so why does care when they lose now?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Swagger sold that boot like a pro. That's how you see a fucking KO


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Good match. I was hoping Ceasro would pick up the pin though. Crowd was hot for him.


Do you think Christian did well in the match?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

At least, Cesaro didn't get pinned.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The crowd loving Sheamus :mark:


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

How long until Swagger gets dumped or leave The Real Americans?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Match was lot better than I expected :clap


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Darth Sidious said:


> Fuck off white Cena.



Lmao Cena is white 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Does Sheamus spot for HHH when he benches?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Get this douche off my TV


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

oh shit he is going to get killed by the crowd.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why does Cena always have that dumb smile on his face?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Looks like George Jetson and Ronald McDonald make a good team.


:lol

Comment of the night so far! lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Shaemus has always put on good matches against BIG guys ONLY.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Go away Cena.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Sheamus is disgustingly underrated in the ring because the IWC don't like his character.

Up the Irish, Tiocfaidh Ar La.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:renee :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

ya-BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

John Cena with that TRUTH


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

yeah and its still being dominated by Cena and Orton and no one cares anymore.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Those boo's for Cena :lmao


No love for Captain Planet


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kal-el you must beat Randy Orton tonight in another rematch it is your destiny.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice to see that Renee had enough time to change her panties after Reigns sweet talked her ass something mean.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

No Golden Boy :cena2 it's been dominated by you only.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow Cesaro has won me over.....

I wonder if this Cena talk is foreshadowing a possible heel turn??

Nah.... LOL


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Aw shit,the crowd is going by shit on the mainevent


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm so expecting this crowd to shit on the main event. :lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

DICK RIDING DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

LEECHING OFF BRYAN'S POPULARITY THAT POPPYCOCK


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Cena and Orton dominating WWE for a decade? realllyyyy


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cena looks like a kid entering the laser gun room at a Chuck E Cheese.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

John Cena and Randy Orton has dominated the WWE for a decade. Jesus, that's long.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Cena, being the leech that he is, would mention Bryan.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> And once Sheamus got the pin the air went out of the place lol


Lol what?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh lord what is this.

"Daniel Bryan.........and some other dudes."


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Dominated? More like shoved down our god dam throats every week.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Renee!!! and some douche in a colorful outfit.
:cena


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, whatever Cena


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"We are in the midst of great change" 

Oh are you leaving?!?!? Please say yes! 

And fuck that guy for sucking up...again.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Stop with the brown nosing Cena -___-


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Close your rival with Randy Orton?

I'll believe that shit when I see it.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh fuck off :cena3


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Daniel Bryan and friends.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

cena vs orton one on one for the last time


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

#pipebomb


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, John Cena just looks old, interesting promo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Murph said:


> Sheamus is disgustingly underrated in the ring because the IWC don't like his character.
> 
> Up the Irish, Tiocfaidh Ar La.


Sheamus is much better as a heel than a face. He is good in the ring but his goody goody fella act is lame


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Cena looks like a kid entering the laser gun room at a Chuck E Cheese.


I'm dying because that description is perfect


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ugh....this mother fucker


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Match number 67943789578 is the most important match of your storyline with Orton. Ok Cena...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

jackie chan in a panda hat lol


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Lmao Cena is white
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No shit. But Sheamus is on another level.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Murph said:


> Sheamus is disgustingly underrated in the ring because the IWC don't like his character.
> 
> Up the Irish, Tiocfaidh Ar La.


This x 1000


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ohh I liked that Cena promo!!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

CHRISTIAN CANT CARRY THE FUTURE


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Pretty good promo there by Cena.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Other than the opening segment this has been a pretty good RAW. Getting to see Fandango's leg drop = :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

hazuki said:


> Aw shit,the crowd is going by shit on the mainevent


And I can't fucking wait! :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Closing his rivalry with Orton tonight? :lmao

Guess they forget about the Iron Match before which they said would be their last match together, which was three matches ago.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Lmao Cena is white
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


But compared to Sheamus.......


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Dominated? More like shoved down our god dam throats every week.



So dominated then


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena trying to bury half the roster, Trips style


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, there is a future, John... you just bury of all them.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Solid promo by Cena. Strengthening the main event as a big match.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I could just stare at Renee for three hours every monday night :banderas


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena telling it like it is.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

"I close my rivalry with Randy Orton."

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :yes


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WTF that was nonsensical dribble


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Batista on tonight? aka 'fulltimer'


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I swear Cena's gimmick is biggest Douche of all time.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I hate Sheamus so fucking much, man. Fuck him. Fuck him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This motherfucker. :lmao
"You're not the man until you've beaten me multiple times!" :cena2


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

And people said change wasnt coming..........

Ol face of the company pretty much just confirmed it!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

So Cena just basically said he's going to carry the company until he dies.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Cena said he's going to close his rivalry with Orton tonight. Yeah, sure you will John boy. :vince2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Only thing I'm looking forward to with Cena/Orton is the crowd. Don't let us down LA!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Can't help but LOL at how female users on here openly admit to unleashing a deluge onto their panties because of The Swiss Superman's swag being of the charts. :lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

:cena5 just buried everyone. fpalm


----------



## HairyNipples (Apr 16, 2013)

That Cena, is where is he is for a reason. Whether we are all sick and tired of it or not. 

Renne with that I wanna fuck you so hard look to John Boy


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

OK, so i'm thinking Mark Henry will win the US Title, and at WMXXX we'll get Henry/Langston in a Unification match


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Was so prepared for this to happen. What a letdown.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't care that Sheamus got the pin, In fact I expected it. The real story of thematch is that Ceasro is finally starting to get over with the crowd! Hopefully it'll continue. He has the look, the size to go very far


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

But...but...Bryan already beat Cena :bryan :bryan :bryan


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Waffelz said:


> I hate Sheamus so fucking much, man. Fuck him. Fuck him.


Anti-Irish from a Scottish guy? Never!

Can't wait until Celtic waltz in and sign Ryan Gauld from Dundee United whenever we feel like it :brady2


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ziggler vs. Del Rio is next


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Murph said:


> Sheamus is disgustingly underrated in the ring because the IWC don't like his character.
> 
> Up the Irish, Tiocfaidh Ar La.


Nah if anything he's overrated. Guy puts me to sleep majority of the time. It was a hot match from all four guys tonight though.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

last night of randy vs cena?

HA! - :brock


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

This has been a pretty great Raw so far. If the main event delivers, this could be one of the best Raws for a very long time. Who needs CM Punk?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I love Cesaro, but I'm not keen on seeing The Real Americans break up yet. Every tag team in WWE outside of The Usos is ostensibly doomed to reach the conclusion to their perdurable, respective runs quite soon if they have not already. Real Americans can break up in the summer or something.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Cena: Cheap POP Activated!
Bryan - Check
Shield - Check
Wyatt Family - Check
Antonio Cesaro - Check


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Feeling like some of that was aimed at Punk slightly since Punk never beat him but thought he was better than him. Cuz everyone else has beaten him :lol

"If you THINK you have what it takes to be the guy, you never went through me"


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Man, I can't believe we're witnessing a New Era of Pro-Wrestling. Hogan-Austin-Rock-Cena-Bryan.

The YES! Era is here.
Bryan, Rhodes, Wyatts, Reigns, Rollins, Ambrose, Big-E, Cesaro.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> This motherfucker. :lmao
> "You're not the man until you've beaten me multiple times!" :cena2


So Punk and Hunter are the only "men".


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Cena said he's going to close his rivalry with Orton tonight. Yeah, sure you will John boy. :vince2


Just close it for the rest of 2014. Always next year :HHH2


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Cena Putting Over Cesaro, Bryan, SHIELD and Wyatt's as the future of the company is interesting, definitely a good future if we are going that direction.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

cena/Randy Orton match will end in a dq.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fucking Cena is going to carry the company until the day he dies. :cena5 :cena3 :cena2 :cena4


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

hazuki said:


> Aw shit,the crowd is going by shit on the mainevent


well the cali getting nothing but house shows from now on after tonight


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

JoMoxRKO said:


> And people said change wasnt coming..........
> 
> Ol face of the company pretty much just confirmed it!


Remember in 2009 when WWE was pushing "The Youth Movement"... 

Yeah, we see how that turned out.

I personally DO believe change is on the way, but I'm not gonna take Cena's word for it. Lol.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> I swear Cena's gimmick is biggest Douche of all time.


:cena3

"YOU GO THROUGH ME.

Afterward, I'll deliver a statement."


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> I love Cesaro, but I'm not keen on seeing The Real Americans break up yet. Every tag team in WWE outside of The Usos is ostensibly doomed to reach the conclusion to their perdurable, respective runs quite soon if they have not already. Real Americans can break up in the summer or something.


Shield and Real Americans breaking up will make me lose what little interest in the tag team division. I have no interest in trash like the Usos. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Murph said:


> Anti-Irish from a Scottish guy? Never!
> 
> Can't wait until Celtic waltz in and sign Ryan Gauld from Dundee United whenever we feel like it :brady2


I like Prince Devitt so fuck you, bitch!!!!!

His character is worse than Cena, mate.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry whose this featuring again?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What a waste of a 30 second video.:lmao


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

lol wtf


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Do they even dare put Batista out there in front of a live crowd?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So you think Cena just buried the entire roster?

You're an idiot.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

hazuki said:


> I don't care that Sheamus got the pin, In fact I expected it. The real story of thematch is that Ceasro is finally starting to get over with the crowd! Hopefully it'll continue. He has the look, the size to go very far


He's awesome...go Cesaro!!!! (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y) He's actually a likeable bastard :clap


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Animal!!!!!! Deal with it


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Daniel "Will probably appear later on tonight" Bryan - Check
The Wyatt Family - Check
Goldust and Cody Rhodes - Check
Antonio Cesaro - Check
The S.H.I.E.L.D - Halfway check
The "They Didn't get that from Daddy" Usos - Not checked


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

one move batista


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:ziggler2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Batista video package? I guess they couldn't write him into the show.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> I love Cesaro, but I'm not keen on seeing The Real Americans break up yet. Every tag team in WWE outside of The Usos is ostensibly doomed to reach the conclusion to their perdurable, respective runs quite soon if they have not already. Real Americans can break up in the summer or something.


PTP broke up which was stupid.
NAO probably won't stick around following Mania.
Rhodes Bros are probably breaking up soon.
Shield is breaking up.
Ton O Funk broke up.

Real Americans is breaking up now too which yeah is stupid. Tag division had so much potential but at this rate it's going to be the Usos and a bunch of jobber teams like Dancing Black Guys and Those Guys With The Midget Bull.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Please we beg you don't boo Batista -WWE


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Brazil flag lol


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

30 Second Fury sounds just like Batista right before he's gassed.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah show us that Batista vid :vince5 he's the headliner, showstopper and the main event.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"That's what Batista is all about"

One MOVE OF DOOM! 8*D


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> well the cali getting nothing but house shows from now on after tonight


Yeah they're going to leave the LA market because of some chants. Unless a murder takes place - and I don't mean Miz killing the business we love - then they'll be back for more Raws and Summerslams.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

YES! Time for the weekly Ziggler burial! My favourite.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ziggler with that pop then of course you can hear them slowly turning down the volume

STupid WWE


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Its jobbing time Ziggler.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

lmfao ziggler entrance cut short.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

30 seconds? How stupid do they think their audience is?!?!?!
that was about 12 seconds


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Del Rio with that old theme!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

new ADR entrance theme

edit: or "old"? dunno, didnt watch back then


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

ADR/Ziggler ? This is new and exciting


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Holy fuck, Ziggler still gets decent pops every week.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

If Ziggler jobs, I'm gonna lose it.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Ziggler looked pissed


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cutting off Ziggler's theme early :lmao :lmao

Also, this match again :kobe


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

MR. MONEY IN THE B--

Wait, what year is it again?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The guy the WWE doesn't want us to care about Vs. The guy the WWE desperately wishes we would care about.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Ziggler looked pissed when they cut his entrance.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh WWE, the stats on the Batista video are wrong, miles wrong. It only has 9000 views not 290000 and only 800 likes.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

oh Alboreto Del Rio


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at them cutting Ziggy entrance short. At least ADR got his old music back. Now he needs Ricardo and the car back.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

someone call the hospital for me...I just pulled something laughing at that Boretista showcase.

"Look folks! Boretista and his repertoire!! 30 seconds of boretista bombs"...roflmao


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Is that Del Rios old theme?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Batista needs new attire...the MMA shit sucks...cringeworthy 

This should be interesting...Dolph is expected to be a whiner with Miz while Alberto really does whine about his push lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Christ, that ramen noodle hairdo is a tragedy.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fury unleashed? That's Lesnar's schtick, Bradshaw! :lelbrock


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Them gyrations, though. :ass
Got damn.


That Forever 21 tank top. :jaydamn
No bueno.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

They must be strapped for time with these quick entrances.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

HOLY SHIT THEY GAVE DEL RIO HIS OLD THEME BACK!


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Ziggle vs ADR? Wasn't this main event stuff not too long ago? LOL


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They don't even give Ziggler a full entrance anymore? I pity the guy


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

I'll cheer for Bootista if he helps Ziggler win this one.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a feeling that Del Rio vs. Batista is going to be at Elimination Chamber.....


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

His music is back. That's okay.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

HEY ZIGGLER AREN'T YOU FROM CLEVELAND, OHIO?


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Who the fuck is heel here?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Missed the Wyatt match, but the match quality for tonight is looking good, especially with Del Rio/Ziggler coming up :mark:


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

YES. Old ADR theme


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

At this point, I think the crowd is giving Del Rio no reaction on purpose :lol

This is too much!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Was that Del Rio's old theme?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Dolph's angry face when his entrance is cut off short


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

for fucks sake not del rio fpalm


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Cutting Zigglers entrance off. They're leading to something with Ziggles


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Damn they pulled the music QUICK on Dolph.


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

Ziggler needs a new gimmick IMO.

And at least Del Rio got his old music back, that new one was retarded.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

What happened to Alberto Del Rio driving fancy cars?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If your music gets cut, your ass is losing tonight.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

He went back to his old song. Thank goodness.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Yas it's Dolph "Not as good as he thinks he is" Ziggler :banderas


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Time for Ziggler to job again because Del Rio never fucking loses.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Wasn't Ziggler from Cleveland like two weeks ago? Oh, this company. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

LateTrain27 said:


> 30 Second Fury sounds just like Batista right before he's gassed.



Fuck me you killed me


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

"The Annie-Mel..."

Del Boringo 

:allen1


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler should be a good match. Too bad it will probably just be Dolph jobbing in about 3-5 minutes.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BRAZIL FLAG FUCK YEAH #WETHEPEOPLEWITHBIGBUTTS #SUCKITMURRICA


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Kennedyowns said:


> Watch his match with Sami Zayn on NXT, he can go.


I know he can go when he wants to, I've been watching the guy for a decade. But they've reduced him to one shitty move.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ah, the old ADR theme. One of the best themes in WWE history. Thank God that remix crap is over.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> lol at them cutting Ziggy entrance short. At least ADR got his old music back. Now he needs Ricardo and the car back.


Just realized you're right..his OLD MUSIC is back!! :clap

Unless the played it by accident lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

"Look at his versatility..sometimes he put his hand on different body part before doing the boretista bomb!!"

Seriously, some of you wonder why this no talent pile of shit is getting booed?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Always a fake, over-stereotyped accent from Del Rio


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This match should be good


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Del Rio got his old theme back!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, Ziggler is going job.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Time to watch the Olympics. Del Rio is wrestling.


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

Dolph needs to ditch the Val Venis type entrance. It just does not look good for him


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

They finally got rid of Del Rio's Merry Christmas music.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ziggler even though he is a jobber is still over.

Are you kidding me

Ziggler lost that fast

this fucking company


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah. Those elbows caused his heart attack. Not Lawler's old candle wax looking ass eating Checkers.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

they're still going on about Ziggler and Lawlers heart...fuck this company


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Del Rio can't even get a reaction in LA, where there's so many Mexicans. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hilarious how people kick out of Ziggler's fameasser but not his father's.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> If Ziggler jobs, I'm gonna lose it.


He's already lost


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

ziggler = overrated


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fourth time in a row he'll be pinned clean? Awful./


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

the heartstopper :lmao

Ziggler is so over, the dude is talented. Why can't they give him a consistent push like others get. Just stupid how they are using him.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Poor zigs. Fucking Rio.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

wow


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

What the fuck was that all about?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

beried


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Ziggler well and truly buried, that was ugly.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, that kick is usually just a signature. Poor Ziggler.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Fuck, I can't stand ADR.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wo...wow...


Wow....



Wow.....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was quick as fuck.:lmao

At this rate Ziggler won't win a match all year.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bwahahahahaha. How long was that, a minute and a half? :delrio


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

SQUASHED BY DEL RIO. LOL BURIED :berried :berried :berried


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow already :lmao and his theme hasn't changed


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Really? What was that 2 minutes


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

10 times as powerful as the People's Elbow surely.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol wow. Poor Ziggler


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

What the fuck was that?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

:lol Ziggler is the only person who gets beat by that move. 

What a fucking jobber.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Oh my God, fuck that


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Was expecting a decent match...

:ziggler1


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Is that it?! Poor Ziggler. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DAMNNNN that's a quick JOB by Ziggler to Del Rio :lol :lol :lol

Holy shit! haha :ex:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao Now they play his other theme again.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WTF, a two minute match? :rudy


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

The elbow that killed The King...

...for a bit.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ziggler is done just done lol


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

Who did Ziggler piss off that he has to job so much?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Dolph Ryder


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

it's like weekly episode of "who will Ziggy job next?"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLL

This n!gga is a fucking JOBBER 4 LYFE! :lmao


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

lol Sin Cara working the sound board again. back to babyface theme.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow even for a match like that it was short.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Thats just bullshit :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What is it this company sees in Alberto Del fucking Rio? Seriously. He never fucking loses to anyone.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

MEXICO's GREATEST EXPORT....yet again by JBL lol. What happened with Michael Cole's vintage!!??


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why do they keep pushing Del Rio? Nobody likes him.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Unlucky Ziggler.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ziggler vs. Del Rio :mark: :mark:
Del Rio's old theme :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ziggy deserves so much better.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

The WWE Creative is rudeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WOW, I feel bad for Ziggler, man.


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

What the fuck was that ziggler got to a new level of jobbing


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Ugh... really?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mexico's greatest export? 

Shit. I was confused. I thought it was the guys waiting in the Home Depot parking lot looking for work.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

They did NOT end that so quickly. Fuck sake. WWE hates Ziggler.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Ziggler's WWE.com promo from a couple of weeks ago doesn't mean shit now.

Damn it, I wanted Ziggler/Del Rio to go on longer


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Damn,that kick does in Ziggles now?

Off a cliff


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

huh? that quick?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL, they went to the finishing sequence literally at the start of the match :lmao

Even I feel sorry for Dolph these days and I'm not even a fan of his.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

That made me laugh.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

There he is. Hi Dave.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh for the love of mercy..
Sorry to say Ziggs you are wasting your time in the WWE anymore.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice botch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:delrio Ziggler is gonna end up quitting I feel. :lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ziggler fuck man why can't you keep your mouth shut


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Ziggler getting that jobber treatment to the max


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Batista to make the save on the guy over with the smarks. Clever Trips, very clever.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Fucking Lawler.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Que batista


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

My stream just came back and I see Alberto victorious over Dolph Jobber. 

Out comes the mammal!


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

entrance music kills run-ins


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ziggler's bounty in WWE is over 10 million berriedsss :artest2


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

BAPTISTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Here he is!!!!


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

From good World title matches to relative squash match in what.. 6-8 months? 

Here's Dave


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

World champion only a few months ago.

Jesus.

And he gets saved by Veins with his belly tattoo. 

This company.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

GETTING BOOED


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I think they just used Dolph`s popular reaction in hopes of getting Batista on the fans good side.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Batista come sout...and the crowd goes...meh-ild.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

LOL, Batista still getting booed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Batista still getting booed even though he is beating up a heel LOL


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Batista's spear sucks


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Batista is sloppy as fuck


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

He is getting booed


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I hate this company.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ziggler even though he is a jobber is still over.
> 
> Are you kidding me
> 
> ...


yeah, it's fucking silly

Piped in cheers for boretista....I saw ONE guy, ONE!! clapping..


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Those fake cheers over those boos 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Que big Dave.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bootista


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

SoupBro said:


> the heartstopper :lmao
> 
> Ziggler is so over, the dude is talented. Why can't they give him a consistent push like others get. Just stupid how they are using him.


Because he sells like an idiot, thinks being a great wrestler is going 100 miles an hour and screams like a girl when he gets any type of move put on him. Don't get me wrong I quite like him but he's better just putting people over

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Batista getting booed. :lmao


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Bootista to the rescue. :yes


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

WWE trying to get Boo-tista over by "saving" Ziggler. 

I can't.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

No True Religions?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Batista with a light, brisk jog to the ring. :hayden3


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Super jobber Ziggler being saved by shitista!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Batista leeching off Ziggler of all people. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Boy it sure sure looked like that Ref was holding ADR in the ring :lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

ADR about to get buried :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Big dave's been dressed by his mum again


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Del Rio selling like a motherfucker for Batusta or maybe its just Batista being stuff I cant tell lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao I love how wrestlers remove the monitors before slamming their opponents into the announce table. Wouldn't want to hurt them, would we?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Dat pop for GOATista :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

who's more underrated?...Christian or Del rio?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Im winning...Deal Wit It, Bitch! :bigdave


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao Ziggler.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

SoupBro said:


> the heartstopper :lmao
> 
> Ziggler is so over, the dude is talented. Why can't they give him a consistent push like others get. Just stupid how they are using him.


Because he is overrated


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

More cheers than Boos hahahahahahaha


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Poor Batista gassed already


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Those piped in cheers doe.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

....Did I just hear Cole call it the "boretista bomb"...I'm serious here.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

why is he wearing wrestling gear if he was not booked in a match?

WHO BOOKS THIS SHIT


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I hate you Batista.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

The Boos for the Batista lmao


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol pulling out all the stops


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

MUH GAWD BODIES ARE EVERYWHERE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

How bad does Ziggler look now that Batista killed Del Rio.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

That Batista bomb was actually pretty neat.

But lol at Batista being booed when he came out.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Best table spot ever, namely because of Del Rio


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Did cole just say look at the arse of the animal?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

no reaction. NONE


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

That's the Batista we asked for


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Del Rio squashed. I bet his fan is disappointed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Right now the only way Ziggler could look any weaker is if he lost to Renee Young.*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Thats shit was cool. #DEALWITHIT

:batista


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lol at Batista barely being able to jog down the ramp.

I'm actually interested in the match, if they book it.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I love how reckless they are when they start throwing shit like monitors about.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Batista still getting booed every week. lol

Deal with it!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Deptford said:


> :lol Ziggler is the only person who gets beat by that move.
> 
> What a fucking jobber.


Yeah poor fucker..he's now demoted to Miz-like levels..jobberville


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Always a good idea to treat your former WHC (one who went through a lot of the roster) as fodder for the returning Batista.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

They're really desperate to get Batista cheers


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

This is the strangest feud I've ever seen. 
It was completely one sided.


----------



## Eliminate (Jan 19, 2014)

Come on. You just can't boo that.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao Dude got a dead reaction after all of that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

See, a table spot used to be for feuds that matter that had bad blood or whatnot.
Now they're used for ADR just because.


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes I can boo that.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Batista getting that Goldberg treatment. Come in. Destroy. Power moves. See us next week.

I like it.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

So Ziggler is bury from ADR, but ADR is bury from Batista. Poor Ziggler, he really deserve better.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dave's girly star tattoos.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh the hilarity: WWE plugs the 30 Second Fury Batista Video, and you can clearly see that it has 289k and change views. I've just looked that same video up on YouTube:










Oops. #Gotcha


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Batista being booed out of the building:clap


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Now he's headed to the back to lie down...he'd better hurry or Boretista will get a stretcher with an oxygen tank hookup.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

batista vs the rock would be awesome


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah! Like Michael Cole said! Alberto never should have opened his mouth! You should never open your mouth against a babyface in a business that is based on egos and trash talking. Otherwise they are fully justified to paralyze you.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Batista teasing that monitor shot for no good reason, haha.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> Batista leeching off Ziggler of all people. :lmao :lmao


We posting baby pics of Cena now?


----------



## Pentegarn (Jul 22, 2012)

Kennedyowns said:


> I think they just used Dolph`s popular reaction in hopes of getting Batista on the fans good side.


So let's use this guy we hate that the fans cheer to get some love for this other guy the fans hate but we love /vincethink


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

ADR= buried forever


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

You dont want to resign Del Rio? :HHH2


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

What's the point of having the match at EC now?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Who gives a fuck.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

SoupBro said:


> the heartstopper :lmao
> 
> Ziggler is so over, the dude is talented. Why can't they give him a consistent push like others get. Just stupid how they are using him.


Because he keeps running his mouth, sadly.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Did Cole just call Batista... Batister?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Batista looks like he is thinking, I came back for this crap? I am getting booed because I took the spot of a B talent LOL


----------



## Eliminate (Jan 19, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Del Rio squashed. I bet his fan is disappointed.


fan. :lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

hell yeah.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *Right now the only way Ziggler could look any weaker is if he lost to Renee Young.*


He could lose to Ryder, the guy that created his own championship.

Also, Bella stewardesses :kobe4


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've never understood why if you want to kill a guy, you wait until his match is over to do it.

And here's the Bellas. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Choking at JBL just muttering in the background "No way to treat Mexico's greatest export unk3"


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Mmmmmmm flight attendants. There's a porn story in there somewhere.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What. the. fuck?

:lmao


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks like the Boos get to batista lol


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

I guess trying to sell his idea of a TNA and WWE merger didn't work with Vince at all...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The fuck is this shit!? :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Are they serious with this tutorial?? :ti


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This has to be the worse job out of someone I've ever seen. It's probably the most hilarious as well. Ziggler gets beat in 2 minutes, and Batista kicks Carlos ass like it's nothing.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bella's :homer


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Uh...joke about the Bellas and me joining the Mile High Club...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"The WWE Network has been designed for easy access and enjoyment"

So like the Bellas.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Mr. Ziggles.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Those jizz juggling Bella twins trying to shill something to me.

No way will I comply!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Please make sure your devices are turned on and plugged in??? What the shit???? What kind of directions are those?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The Bellas are horrible :lol


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

The one on the right can get it!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What the fuck is this? My goodness make it stop!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

30 Seconds Of Fury
10 seconds running to ring.
10 seconds in the ring.
10 seconds outside the ring.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't :lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

What the hell is this shit all about? :lol


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

If they're going to make the wrestlers read from a script, they should at least teach them how to act. The mic-work from Orton & Bryan was so forced it was hard to watch. Give them some acting lessons or something.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

bella twins acting fucking sucks


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

idk what people are talking about Batista got a nice pop when he came out


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

You can see it on Batista's face, he regrets coming back.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd like some easy access and enjoyment from Nikki. :agree:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cant get wwe network on xbox one? do they realise people have moved on away from the old xbox 360


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

So it's not on Xbox 1? You're fucking kidding me.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Xbone promoting their shitty underpowered console on WWE. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So Batista just waltzes down and destroys ADR by powerbombing him through the table. Why are they having a match again? If I was Batista I wouldn't be wasting my time with this bum.

Did look fucking mean though, I will say that. Just can't seem to care at the moment though.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they honest to God telling us how to use electronic devices?? You fucking kidding me? 

If we already have the device, shouldn't that imply that we already know how to use it?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"The full duration of the WWE Network."

That's like, what? 6 months?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The Bellas telling me how to work the WWE Network on my PS3? :kobe


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Holy shit that was retarded.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The bellas look pretty hot in those suits. Brian and Cena should totally act out a secretary fantasy with them.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Okay, i'm not a fan of the Bella's, but flight attendants? Count me in.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

batista is just sitting half-nude backstage


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I called it, they're giving the Network the App treatment, and it's even MORE obnoxious.

Get ready, you're gonna see this a BILLION times. fpalm

They truly think we don't know how to piss.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

More ads featuring the Bellas fpalm Must have friends in high places :cena5


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Batista looked like he wanted to cry :lol

he should...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Batista bomb was pretty sweet...i'll admit it...not gonna hate.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

****** Tonk man next please Or Savage


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Paul Bearer, calling it


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Next inductee coming up next! :mark:


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Coles face to JBL "you get all my matches" was funny as haha


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

PAUL BEARER HOF


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Please be lita for HOF


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Jordo said:


> batista vs the rock would be awesome


In an Oxygen Tank Match. First person to get gassed and take a hit of oxygen loses.


----------



## CW270 (Jan 22, 2014)

bella twins are hot!!


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Surprised they haven't included the instruction to "plug your device into the socket at the wall as that's where electricity comes from".

The autocue reading from the Bellas was god awful there.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> You can see it on Batista's face, he regrets coming back.


Not really. I think he just want to be heel so he can be himself


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Its going to be ddp inducted into the hall of fame am calling it


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Ziggler's music getting cut is part of a storyline guys. Apparently Dolph and The Miz are going to be a new tag team bitching about their positions in the company.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Punkholic said:


> Because he keeps running his mouth, sadly.


And what's so wrong with that. He has been in the WWE for years, there are other talent who have done much worse for years yet have been handed the WWE title plenty of times. Ziggler is too talented to be jobbing every week. 

He might not be main event material but but dude is really over and could be a great upper midcard guy.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Scott Hall plz


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Bearer / Lita / S Keibler to be inducted 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Paul Bearer


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

They probably spent all week writing that WWE Network advertisement, and then this afternoon realised they had a show to write too.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Paul Bearer :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

WWE is utilizing a man who receives no reaction from the audience (Del Rio) to engender babyface reactions for the guy nobody wants to cheer (Batista).

A spectacle, this is.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> I hate you Batista.


HE HATES YOU TOO


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

That was pretty awesome from Batista. Keeping his Heeltista tactics.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Paul Bearer

Lita

Sable

?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

i am call it now Batista go to turn heel and win the wwe title at wrestlemania 30


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Honky Tonk Man for HOF


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Savage to be inducted....


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

hoping for Bearer or Lita


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Your next hall of fame inductee... Betty White to the celebrity wing for her participation on February 10th 2014 edition of Monday Night Raw. :vince


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Seriously, what's next for Ziggler? He has already lost all of his credibility.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Randy Savage, CM Punk, or Chris Benoit to be inducted in the Hall of Fame!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

MBL said:


> Ziggler's music getting cut is part of a storyline guys. Apparently Dolph and The Miz are going to be a new tag team bitching about their positions in the company.


So what was the 2 min. squash and Ziggler being treated like a bottom bitch? More storyline? So he's angry about his position but he's so terrible he belongs where he is?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I have a feeling this HOF inductee will either be a disappointment or someone not on Warrior and the Snake's level.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm serious guys,...Boretista's fury crap of him doing 30 seconds of his ONE FUCKING MOVE, his "Oh god, I need oxygen" trot to the ring, his looking like picking up the monitor almost causing him a stroke and getting booed to the rafters...I think I need medical help from the laughter..


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Honky Tonk would be a great addition as an under sort of guy for the HOF.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MBL said:


> Ziggler's music getting cut is part of a storyline guys. Apparently Dolph and The Miz are going to be a new tag team bitching about their positions in the company.


The storyline is only happening because both guys are legit getting buried and this is WWE's way of making fun of them.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TheLoneShark said:


> Oh the hilarity: WWE plugs the 30 Second Fury Batista Video, and you can clearly see that it has 289k and change views. I've just looked that same video up on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dominos > Pizza Hut


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MBL said:


> Ziggler's music getting cut is part of a storyline guys. Apparently Dolph and The Miz are going to be a new tag team bitching about their positions in the company.


I don't know what is worse, being jobbed out or being forced to tag with the Miz.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cuban fury looks shit


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

leon79 said:


> Savage to be inducted....


No they'll save another year for him and Miss Elizabeth.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

TripleG said:


> Are they honest to God telling us how to use electronic devices?? You fucking kidding me?
> 
> If we already have the device, shouldn't that imply that we already know how to use it?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Nash inducted


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Seriously, Batista won the Rumble just to hang out randomly with Del Rio? He should be messing with Orton and the other EC participants!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Macho Man will be last inducted this year I think.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I have a feeling this HOF inductee will either be a disappointment or someone not on Warrior and the Snake's level.


Lita???


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Gonna be Paul Bearer I think


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Where the hell is the free trial? I don't see it on the WWE site.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Danjo1986 said:


> Paul Bearer
> 
> Lita
> 
> ...


Probably Bearer but I'd love to see Lita get inducted too!


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> So what was the 2 min. squash and Ziggler being treated like a bottom bitch? More storyline? So he's angry about his position but he's so terrible he belongs where he is?


I didn't say it made sense, I just said it's happening.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

We're only halfway through Raw? fpalm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Big Bully Busick inducted?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

more boos for batista


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Nobody cares how many social media followers you have.


----------



## superrain (Apr 11, 2012)

how is raw tonight guys, worth watching or more of the same?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Dat Social Media dominance

:vince2


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

MBL said:


> I didn't say it made sense, I just said it's happening.



WWE FUCKERY 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Batista still getting booed. :lmao


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

I think we should put Ad Breaks in the Hall Of Fame. He's been incredible in each of his 12 appearances in the first half of Raw. I imagine the thirteen he has remaining will be equally impactful and not at all distract from the show.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did he just call him Del-Re-Run?


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

CM PUNK


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Watch it be Betty White getting inducted :lol


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

Cm punk chant lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

plz


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

so why is Batista being booed? what the hell is wrong with the fans?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CM PUNK chants being muted lol

its so obvious


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Del Rio vs Batista at EC


woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Batista's ears are fukkin huge!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

He's tired...how????


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

uhhh wtf


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Those CM Punk chants were put down very quick :vince2


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

They looked like they were gonna kiss.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Fuck off Triple H.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

lol at muting CM PUNK chants :

I bet Batista was disappointed Del Rio was his opponent upon coming back lol 

Possible Batista/Triple H connection? lol


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Batista vs. Del Rio at Elimination Chamber... a match everyone saw coming from a mile away.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Those CM Punk chants! :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

No Punk makes this shit really hard to watch.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

The Bellas are trending.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Planting the seeds to a heel turn. 

Looking good! 

They also booked the match no one wants to see.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So after Batista just pulled Del Rio's punk card we're supposed to pay for another match? Pass.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

What the fuck is Hunter talking about?

The Authority plz go


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

DAT SEXUAL TENSION


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Batista is tslking like he's a zombie... Iguessthingsreallyhavechangedaroundhere... without an ounch of emotion


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

And less than 0 fucks was given


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ZERO REACTION


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Is lawler holding a fucking Capri sun


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Why don't they just pull a table out from under the ring and set it up? Cheese Cole is lazy!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> Gonna be Paul Bearer I think


I hope so


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Boretista vs ALberto no heato....Oxygen tank on a pole match? "The Insomnia Slam main event"?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

LITA!!! :mark:


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

It's been publicly traded since 1999 Trips.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Got some chairs ready beside JBL. Probably for Reigns and Rollins or AJ. 

LITA DOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

LITA!!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Called it 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Lita, damn, nice


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

LITA WOOT


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG LITA !!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lita's HoF-bound! :clap


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

LITAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

holy shit


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

YES LITA! 

*marks out*


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Uhh, Triple H, WWE has been a publicly traded company since 1999.


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

Lita!!!!!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats Lita well deserved


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's too fucking early for this. Jesus.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lita!


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

LITA getting the HOF!!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Lita


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:banderas


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I called it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok that's a fair pick. I didn't know Lita was getting in this year.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Good call for those who picked LIta


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

LITA! YES!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Lita!!!!!! and Punk wont even be there


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

LITa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LITA!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> And what's so wrong with that. He has been in the WWE for years, there are other talent who have done much worse for years yet have been handed the WWE title plenty of times. Ziggler is too talented to be jobbing every week.
> 
> He might not be main event material but but dude is really over and could be a great upper midcard guy.


This


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Shadowcran said:


> Big Bully Busick inducted?


If only.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark: LITA


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Poor Punk


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

HELL YES!!~!! LITA!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Lita.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

LITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

:mark: :lenny :banderas


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

OMG!!!! Fucking well deserved!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Litaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

i was really hoping for billy kidman


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

lol AJ to induct!! :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

So, Del Rio gets destroyed but it's Batista how complain and get the match? More bury incoming. :buried


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

wow Lita HOF about time


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

LITA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LITA lol

Was hoping for RAZOR RAMON aka SCOTT HALL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

cool shit


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

fans haven't been chanting for punk at all... everyone is over it already


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

LITA!!! :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, pretty obvious match.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

YES
Awesome


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Lita had the most badass theme for any Diva ever


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

It must feel awkward as fuck having to sit there with no table.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

LITA! :mark:


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

I always liked Lita. Good for her.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Batista vs ADR got the Haas Pop

What a terrible time for Batista to come back


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Lita in the HOF


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

THAT'S what Tamina Snuka looks outside the ring? Damn!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Lita? Thats a shock


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lita :clap


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Lita!! Sweet! Didn't expect that!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Let AJ induct her :ti


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Can't wait for Matt Hardy to induct her :banderas


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, unexpected!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah, Lita deserves it. AJ is marking out.

To be inducted by her ex, Edge?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This is one star-studded HOF.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LITA THE GREATEST DIVA OF ALL TIME :mark:


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Danny doring and essi Rios to Induct please

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Lita, nice choice, should have been in before Trish.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

BlueRover said:


> so why is Batista being booed? what the hell is wrong with the fans?


The fans know shit from shinola. If you can't see that, there might be classes you could take.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lita? Meh


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Ah yes, when the Women's division had a shit given about it.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

YES
YES
YES


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hell yeah.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

YAS LITA :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yaaaaay!*


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

You gotta wonder what kind of dimensions Michael Hayes it talking about.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lita when the womens championship was good


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes Lita!! :mark:


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Matt Hardy to induct


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought Hayes got fired?


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Lita. Hated and disrespected like sh** by the fans to no end. For no good reason.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Best pick for a female, was hoping for Bearer, though. Maybe still.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Punk leaves, ex gf Lita in HOF

conspiracies


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Sports_Entertained said:


> Where the hell is the free trial? I don't see it on the WWE site.


Read the small print. You get the first week free when you take out a six month subscription.

Also, lol at 260,000,000 followers over ELEVEN Social Media networks. AKA 23.6 million very nerdy followers.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Matt Hardy in problems with her woman? Punk Leaves WWE? Get in the HoF? The year of Lita!


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

So what happens when WWE runs out of people to put in the HOF? It seems like putting so many people in every year is eventually going to stop


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Lita


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lita, awesome.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Let Matt Hardy induct her and just talk shit the whole time.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

God Lita is so hot


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Did Cole just imply Lita is a slut in her hof video?


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Lita's thong needs it's own induction.


----------



## CW270 (Jan 22, 2014)

Amber B said:


> It's too fucking early for this. Jesus.


Why? Trish is already in herself.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

YES!!! LITA!!! :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Not a bad list of inductees so far.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Batista is tslking like he's a zombie... Iguessthingsreallyhavechangedaroundhere... without an ounch of emotion


Well that's what you call acting. Showed some range. I actually believed that convo could actually happen.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Call up Matt Hardy let him induct Lita.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Such a good HOF class this year


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I approve of this HOF class so far!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazing class this year


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Matt's name will have to come out of her mouth during her speech. He's been waiting for this moment for almost 10 years.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor Punk..bastard will be watching Mania at home :lol :lol :lol

Look it's the OLD AGE OUTLAWS


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

My first Mania weekend ever, my first HOF ever and my FAVORITE DIVA EVER GETS INDUCTED AT THE HOF. I'm so fucking happy!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

AJ is sitting in the back somewhere having the biggest orgasm in her life


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

who the fuck is betty white


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Good for Lita.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I love how all the men in that video package just hit on her.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck, that suicide dive bump still looks nasty as fuck.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mr.Ass is fucking huge.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Paul Bearer needs to be in this class.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Betty White to prank NAO


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Lita over the Macho Man. This company, man.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

OH FUCK OFF... I love Lita, but going in before Sunny, Sable or Liz? Fuck right off.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Betty White date rape!!!!


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

The New Age Outlaws as active wrestlers in 2014 is so fucking bizarre.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

AJ inducting Lita would be a fantastic rib on Punk.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

What the hell did they put in the tea?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Whuh-Oh! Cuh-Razy hijinks ensue!!! Hi-Yuck!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Matt's name will have to come out of her mouth during her speech. He's been waiting for this moment for almost 10 years.


Let Matt induct her :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

barnesk9 said:


> So what happens when WWE runs out of people to put in the HOF? It seems like putting so many people in every year is eventually going to stop


They'll never run out of people, people are always retiring and there's a lot of people still not inducted from the various companies they've acquired the trademarks for.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Maybe AJ/Lita at 'Mania? :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TheLoneShark said:


> OH FUCK OFF... I love Lita, but going in before Sunny, Sable or Liz? Fuck right off.


Sunny is in you clown.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This ratchet old broad! :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mark Fuckin' Henry!!!! :mark: :mark:

I miss his hair though


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao They're just gonna go to the next scene with Betty smiling.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Some fancy-ass tea. Needs more William Regal


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So they do a bullying promo then they try to bully betty white a senior


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, this is SNL.

Betty White automatically the smartest person on the show.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Is Billy Gunn trying to date-rape Betty White? What the fuck is going on


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Jordo said:


> who the fuck is betty white


I really hope you're trolling.


----------



## I_Was_Awesome (Jul 4, 2008)

Lita in the hall of fame :mark:


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I'm out guys, good Raw so far. Enjoy your sports entertainment 

:vince


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

barnesk9 said:


> So what happens when WWE runs out of people to put in the HOF? It seems like putting so many people in every year is eventually going to stop


Naaahhhhh. There's still soooo many to be inducted. Sooooo many. xD

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THIS IS A GREAT RAW!!! :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Finally! She should have been in with Trish at least.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, that was just bad.. So they are hinting at.. with Betty White.. Now.. Ohh Fuck this company..


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Did Cole just imply Lita is a slut in her hof video?


I was thinking when he said "things no one else did" the first thing popped on my mind was the sex celebration with Edge


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Jordo said:


> who the fuck is betty white


ffs is it too consuming to do a 10 second Google search?


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

In 2014 on Raw, Betty White is doing 'comedy segments' with The New Age Outlaws.

:lmao

It doesn't even bother me, just so bizarre but.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

You're not supposed to put eye drops in your drink, you're supposed to put them directly in your eye


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

leon79 said:


> Edge to induct


Fixed for you


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

BlueRover said:


> Lita. Hated and disrespected like sh** by the fans to no end. For no good reason.


she is widely considered either the No.1 Diva in WWE history or the No.2 in history so I dont think you have any ground to stand on if you say she is widely hated and disrespected by fans.....


AJ would be a really good fit to induct her sense Lita is her Idol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

All this RAW is missing is some geriatric three-waying


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Are the trying to date rape Betty White or what


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

Lita deserved it more than Trish.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Slipping Betty White a date rape drug can't be PG!


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Did my tv mess up there or did they all drink the tea and it just cut to something else? What's this tea thing about?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Poor Punk..bastard will be watching Mania at home :lol :lol :lol
> 
> Look it's the OLD AGE OUTLAWS


Yep, the old Triple Hemmorhoid/Heart Attack Grandpa's buddies.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

LateTrain27 said:


> What the hell did they put in the tea?


Roofies.






Nah probably laxatives. If we're lucky we'll get a hilarious promo of Road Dogg and Billy Gunn running to the bathroom with Natalya's farting sound-fx.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

BigEMartin said:


> Paul Bearer needs to be in this class.


No, he doesn't. Percy needs to go in as part of a class worth a shit, not one sullied by Warrior and Lita. It's bad enough that Jake has to suffer.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Cool for Lita. 

Hope Bearer is next.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Betty White and the rest of the divas vs. NAO confirmed for WMIII.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DEM RATINGZ UP NEXT!


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Liz will go in with Savage. Id love to see Sable go in next. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

World's Best said:


> Lita over the Macho Man. This company, man.


You say that as if they sat down and said to themselves, "Hmm. Lita or Macho Man. Tough call"


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> AJ is sitting in the back somewhere having the biggest orgasm in her life


Yeah yeah. All thanks to Batista. We know.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

So class of 2014 is looking like 

The Ultimate Warrior 
Jake Roberts
Lita
Zeus (best known as Deebo from "Friday")


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh Lita. Back when people actually gave a fuck about the women's division.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Glad to see our tag champions doing this when the other are, actually, wrestling!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Chyna should have got inducted before Lita, 

come on WrestleMania XXX was the perfect setup. WWE will never get it.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

Here's a scenario. Dean comes out for his open challenge. Out comes Henry, who wins the title. This would eventually lead to Big/Henry title unification at Mania.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

lol and I'm supposed to believe this is a company that wants to forget about Katie Vick & Mae Young's glove :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

BigEMartin said:


> Paul Bearer needs to be in this class.


He will be, relax. They won't announce till taker is back.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

When Lita will next meet AJ..it will be at the Hall Of Fame dinner..now that's the part I want to see


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

This is some of the most mindfucking television I've ever watched.

Are the NAO trying to drug Betty White? 

I'm going to bed.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

MCote900 said:


> she is widely considered either the No.1 Diva in WWE history or the No.2 in history so I dont think you have any ground to stand on if you say she is widely hated and disrespected by fans.....
> 
> 
> AJ would be a really good fit to induct her sense Lita is her Idol


Yeah after she basically got Punk to drop Lita for her :lol 

Dat on stage tension :lmao


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> Chyna should have got inducted before Lita,
> 
> come on WrestleMania XXX was the perfect setup. WWE will never get it.


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Jbl lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm surprised Lawler didn't blurt out 'it looks like they're having a tea-riffic time back there!' after that chucklesome feast.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punk prolly home watching Raw...


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

So is Billy Gunn gonna pass out on his way to the ring later on or something


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

THE BIG GUY


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Really excited to see Lita get in. Was always a huge fan of her.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Betty White is on all sorts of ads etc. in the US, but she's hardly a household name outside America.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Did you know? If the WWE had used the time wasted on 9,000,004-year-old nobody Betty White on a member of the full-time roster, they might have got someone over and given people a reason to watch next week.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

THE BIG GUY! :ryback Oh... and Curtis Axel but who gives a shit?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Rybaxel vs USOS


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

just occured to me.. did WWE just fast-track Lita into the HoF as a "fuck you" to Punk?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

DA BIG GUY


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

edge will likely inducting Lita and it is no chance AJ/Lita match happen at wrestlemania 30


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh Cole. Vince will have your head for messing up that Network plug.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JBL, those facial expressions... lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So now I sit here relieved to see Ryback and Axel..
Ohhh boy.. I don't even..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rybaxel...the coolest name for the weakest team in the WWE...yes even the Matidors are better than them.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

yeah fuck you cole making me go and try and signup


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Chyna will never be n the Hof. Stephanie will never allow it, plus she does porn... thats a huge no no


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The usos suck


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Michael Cole had ONE FUCKING JOB!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> Chyna should have got inducted before Lita,
> 
> come on WrestleMania XXX was the perfect setup. WWE will never get it.


Who knows? Maybe, she'll get inducted as well. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

MCote900 said:


> AJ would be a really good fit to induct her sense Lita is her Idol


Not anymore :lmao Holy hell.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

oh here we go Mr. Ass-blaster.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Usos with that shitty entrance and GOAT theme.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

THE BIG GUY.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Where the fuck is mason ryan?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Michael Cole with a major botch.

That is going to anger a lot of people!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Am i the ONLY muthafucker hating on the USO'S stupid yelling introduction??? :lol :lol


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

JBL didn't join in the Uso Chants.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

JBL didn't say anything during the USO entrance what's going on?


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Really like The Usos and their cool entrance. Different.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is DB really not goig to wrestle tonight


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> just occured to me.. did WWE just fast-track Lita into the HoF as a "fuck you" to Punk?


No.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What they REALLY should do is give a free week of the network starting with Elimination Chamber. 

Take the hit $ wise, get those downloads and people will be sold.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

morris3333 said:


> edge will likely inducting Lita and it is no chance AJ/Lita match happen at wrestlemania 30


Beth will have his head if he does. And not the head that you think I'm talking about.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

so no one in 2014 is gonna tell/text/tweet/call/pm Billy that Betty White switched the cups ? okay .. suspend my belief


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

I think at this point Macho Man isn't getting in because he brother telling WWE that Randy wanted the POFFO family inducted together.

Then Randy's brother changed his mind and said WWE can induct him but he won't be part of it..

So either WWE induct's Randy Savage reportedly against his wishes...or with his family.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

THE USOS! :mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

animus said:


> I really hope you're trolling.


Hey, I'm with him. I only know that Betty White is a celeb, that's it. Ask me what movies or shows she was in? No way.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Just minutes before the NAO pass out and JBL soaps them up


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

DA said:


> This is some of the most mindfucking television I've ever watched.
> 
> Are the NAO trying to drug Betty White?
> 
> I'm going to bed.


It´s gonna be diarrhea. I don´t know why they´d want to give Betty White diarrhea, but oh well...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Will never get over how much they ruined Ryback


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> So class of 2014 is looking like
> 
> The Ultimate Warrior
> Jake Roberts
> ...


Why would deebo go in?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

"Beat up their daddy a decade and a half ago," #FUTURE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL did Billy just name drop the SST ha ha ha


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Jordo said:


> Where the fuck is mason ryan?


What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Billy has gas


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Marking for Samoan SWAT team!!


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Rocky Mark said:


> so no one in 2014 is gonna tell/text/tweet/call/pm Billy that Betty White switched the cups ? okay .. suspend my belief


Where's he going to keep his phone? Down his trunks? Up his Mr. Ass?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cole with dat botch. :ti


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

I just watched the 6 man tag

Bray wyatt is a trill ass ..... bruh


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they seriously doing this?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Monday Night Raw: *Where Billy Gunn burps*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Randy Savage chants.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Will never get over how much they ruined Ryback


He wasn't very good


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

TheLoneShark said:


> Did you know? If the WWE had used the time wasted on 9,000,004-year-old nobody Betty White on a member of the full-time roster, they might have got someone over and given people a reason to watch next week.


You brits are so angry over Betty White... :lol

She's popular in America...Golden Girls is still a popular show,she is a media darling...

WWE doesn't give a fuck if you Europeans don't know who Betty White is...

Betty White has more starpower than anyone on the damn roster right now.

DEAL WITH IT :vince2


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

what the fuck is going on in commentary?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> just occured to me.. did WWE just fast-track Lita into the HoF as a "fuck you" to Punk?


Naah. I think it was her turn. Trish went last year, Lita this year. I think Sable, Torrie, Stacy...that group of divas will start being inducted in the following years.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:lol at Billy


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

** Still hoping for a Razor Ramon / Scott Hall induction!!

-What are the fans chanting?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So they tried to give her a laxative I see. Ok, that is much much less creepy.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

A MILLION TAG TEAMS IN WWE


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

RAW is flying by.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Billy getting stomach cramps, oh god I don't think i'll be able to contain my laughter.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Please, don't make Billy puke like Titus a couple a months ago.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Funny how Curtis Axel and Ryback are still together.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

This is not funny Vince..


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Goldberg chants


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Those chants...shut the fuck up.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

at least ryback gets a reaction


----------



## MotherKernucka (Jan 26, 2014)

jesus fucking christ why do people on here think that every little thing is a dig at CM Punk, it's getting embarrassing now.... Miz dropping pipe bombs a pop at punk, Lita in HOF a pop at punk, Billy Gun has the shits a pop at punk rant over...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd trolling the match. The main event is going to be fun. :lmao


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Why would the crowd try and bury Ryback further than he is? 

Dude is teaming with Axel just leave the goldberg chants alone already damn..


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ryback needs to grow a Mohawk and get over the Goldberg chants


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nolo King said:


> Michael Cole with a major botch.
> 
> That is going to anger a lot of people!


Michael Cole with a major botch is par for the course. It's when he doesn't fuck up is when people take notice.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

STOOPIDS :ryback.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So...is Billy gonna shit his pants out there or something?

Also, what was the Cole botch?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> ** Still hoping for a Razor Ramon / Scott Hall induction!!
> 
> -What are the fans chanting?


Lawler "Sounds like they are chanting "Let's go Cena""

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Everytime I hear Goldberg chants, I think of "boring". Because the crowd chants it without any enthusiasm for Ryback.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

We just had Titus puking in a cowboy hat 2 months ago. We don't need more toilet humor, you lazy fucks.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Sono Shion said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?


Just wondering where he is


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll never be an uso fan


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

TheLoneShark said:


> OH FUCK OFF... I love Lita, but going in before Sunny, Sable or Liz? Fuck right off.


Sunny never did shit to earn the right to be in the HOF.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

the USO'S should win the wwe tag team champion at chamber ppv


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shitberg and Not-So-Perfect are a great job team. 

The Usos however and fucking awesome.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Road Dogg's commentary sounds so weird, sounds like a load of soundbites used as a guest commentary bit on one of the WWE video games.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Ryback hurt?


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm not a fan of the Uso's and their constant kicks and punches.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Ryback looks legit hurt


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I love listening to Road Dogg on commentary


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

USOS with that w! and over Rytrashel!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Glad to see The Usos picking up the win. Would have been terrible to see Ryback and Axel going over them.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

God damn, make the Usos tag champs already.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Ryback got his hand caught on the turnbuckle, ouch!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Sweet spot to end the match


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why is Curtis Axel so amazing?

A man that _should_ be in the main event, at least boasting of one WWE Championship title reign on his record. Not languishing in the pits of jobber territory with the likes of Ziggler and Ryder.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Comedy, people.

Comedy.

At least Road Dogg was nice on commentary.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

another great finish

the matches have been very good tonight, even though the commentary and extra stuff have sucked

Is that a Zach Ryder silhouette


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao Billy


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Usos looking good. That flying tag was sweet.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Awesome ending spot by the Uso`s.

Wow, they are amazing me each week.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sigh..


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Billy gonna crap his pants


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

he's gonna shit his ass, man *bewp bewp


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Ryback. 

The Usos showing why they're easily the top team in the entire company.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Mark "Ratingz" Henry to challenge Dino up next.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

why did they want to make betty white (who ever she is) shit her pants?, does she shit gold or something?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

ambrose vs Henry...


----------



## I_Was_Awesome (Jul 4, 2008)

DEAN AMBROSE VS. MARK HENRY ?????


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RVD, obviously.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That wasn't stupid at all...

:vince


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Here comes Mark Henry to challenge.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Why the fuck :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dean Ambrose vs Vacant


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Dat Alex Riley cut out.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

GOAT quote of all-time?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Nolo King said:


> Awesome ending spot by the Uso`s.
> 
> Wow, they are amazing me each week.


i mess with the Usos


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

It's either going to be Henry or Reigns


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

King Gimp said:


>


I would


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

So... they were trying to X-Lax Betty White?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

That silhouette looks like Ryder


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Please don't be Henry


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Three things:

1) Billy bringing back his 1998 headband :lol

2) Billy doing toilet humor fpalm

3) Has Henry returned?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

RAW360 said:


> Here's a scenario. Dean comes out for his open challenge. Out comes Henry, who wins the title. This would eventually lead to Big/Henry title unification at Mania.


No, Reigns needs to come out.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Inb4 Kofi Kingston gets another random US championship match


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

RVD 4:20 says he's going to smoke deans ass and take that championship


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't doubt Reigns


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Anohter HBK DVD


let me guess HBK WM moments ha


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Now I know why they call him Mr. Ass.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, Ambrose is defending the belt against Vacant! :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Callisto said:


> Why is Curtis Axel so amazing?
> 
> A man that _should_ be in the main event, at least boasting of one WWE Championship title reign on his record. Not languishing in the pits of jobber territory with the likes of Ziggler and Ryder.


atton


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

What if it was Reigns?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Googley eyes makes me so damn depressed.
HBK's looks were everything back in the day. No one could touch him.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

WHAT A GREAT PAYOFF TO A SUPERB ANGLE


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

RVD's winning the title.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

World's Best said:


> Hey, I'm with him. I only know that Betty White is a celeb, that's it. Ask me what movies or shows she was in? No way.


She starred in the "Golden Girls" and was nominated an Emmy every year the show was on TV. She's a legend and icon in the world of movies and television. Not knowing who she is would be not knowing who Elvis Presley, Charlton Heston, and/or Elizabeth Taylor is. 

I mean come on people. Swear some of y'all been locked in a closet half of your lives. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betty_White


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Awesome he's.... having a match??


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the silhouette looks like bourne :ex:


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Dean Ambrose vs Next US champion.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Guess hosts always lead to some ass gravy segment.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Rusev please ;;


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DEM RATINGZ UP NEXT! :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

RVD, Sami Zayn, or Roman Reigns will go out there to challenge for the U.S. title.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Surely reigns

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Calling it Now
Dean vs Mark
Reigns making the save adding more tension with dean being pissed saying he could have done it himself.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

They need to get the tag titles on The Usos by WrestleMania. Looks like Ryback may have sustained a legitimate injury.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Ambrose losing the title here tonight? Henry would be better off with it to give him reason to drop issue with Lesnar, as he'd have title challenger(s) to feud with.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Mark Henry gonna win the US title for his return?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Sweet jump tag


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Callisto said:


> Why is Curtis Axel so amazing?
> 
> A man that _should_ be in the main event, at least boasting of one WWE Championship title reign on his record. Not languishing in the pits of jobber territory with the likes of Ziggler and Ryder.


you're so dedicated to your trolling, TJF :ann2


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> So... they were trying to X-Lax Betty White?


Thing is, she probably has no control over her shits anyway.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

King Gimp said:


>


:yum:


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

They should bin the US title.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

SandyRavage said:


> Surely reigns
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Surprise twist it's actually gonna be Rollins


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark:


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

And Billy goes with the case of mudbutt. SMH.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jordo said:


> Where the fuck is mason ryan?


NXT


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice to see Ambrose defend his title after what seemed like an eternity.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hopefully its mason ryan


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

SandyRavage said:


> Surely reigns
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Reigns is basically above a US title reign at this point.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Guess i wont be having a piss break tonight!
Time For 30 Seconds Of Fury!
BRB


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

khali hasnt wrestled tonight. fuck.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

O Fenômeno said:


> You brits are so angry over Betty White... :lol
> 
> She's popular in America...Golden Girls is still a popular show,she is a media darling...
> 
> ...


First off, who the fuck are you calling a Brit, you fucking Canadian?

Second, WWE needs to learn that they're a GLOBAL brand now. Betty White's fucking great-great-great-great grandchildren don't even know who she is. And the Golden Girls is still popular? And to think that Americans spent years making jokes about Europeans being stuck in the 1970s...



rocknblues81 said:


> Sunny never did shit to earn the right to be in the HOF.


Really? I disagree. She did Bret, Shawn, Marc, Candido, Vince...

Also, she was one of the first heroically fucking over divas. Sunny used to get bigger pops than fucking Austin back in the day.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Billy Gunn channeling his inner Willie Jones :kobe9


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Stone Cold to win teh title :mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Lita should ask AJ how does she taste in her speech.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JamesK said:


> Inb4 Kofi Kingston gets another random US championship match












Is it that time again? :hmm:


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

rocknblues81 said:


> Sunny never did shit to earn the right to be in the HOF.


True DAT. If being hot was the prerequisite to get in, every diva in there now -sans Snuka- are future hall of famers.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

RVD


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm still confused as to why they tried to give Betty White laxatives.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nero huh? 

Yeah that looks like it spells Nerd.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ratman said:


> Mark Henry gonna win the US title for his return?


Henry beating the spaz for the title to go with the Usos win would make this a solid raw for me


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll mark out hard if RVD comes out! :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Nero:clap


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

terrible theme for a ppv


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Love the Elimination Chamber theme song this year.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Inb4 Reigns somehow manages to cost Ambrose the title.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Really?? A US title defense?! Damn!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

fuccccck yeah


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Nero huh?
> 
> Yeah that looks like it spells Nerd.


The villain from the star trek movie>


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WWE does fucking dubstep for PPV songs? Kill me.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

First United States Championship match after what it seems like forever!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Lita should ask AJ how does she taste in her speech.


Ouch


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

When will they unify the IC and US titles damn it?


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Undertaker?? US Champ??


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Rollins


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

shield getting that pop


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

inb4 kofi kingston


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Jordo said:


> Hopefully its mason ryan


You will never see Mason Ryan while Batista is back. :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like Ambrose is losing the title tonight...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

RVD?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

#dealwithit said:


> I'm still confused as to why they tried to give Betty White laxatives.


Because it's FUNNY. :vince5


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Love the shield


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Betty White US Champ


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose, just shank the motherfucker and get a DQ.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

boooooooooooooooooo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It'd be really cool if it had been Roman Reigns.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Called it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm sure most casuals had already forgotten Ambrose held a title.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

yup it's Henry


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Mark Henery


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*#WhoopDaBadPeople*


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh fuck off Henry you fat old cunt.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Somebody gon get they ass kicked!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Well... time for a piss break.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, very few fucks for Henry.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

That pop


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Booooo but i guess it was obvious huh :draper2


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Woo!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

RATINGS HAVE WENT UP


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Wrong Mark...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DATZ...WHUT HE DEW!!!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

YEAH! :henry1


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

FUCK OFF HENRY.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I knew it, Ambrose is getting killed.

Oh well, getting the US title off him is still a good thing.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:banderas


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't know who's laughing more, Mark or Roman.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Rick Ross Returns :henry1


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Henry will win this.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I was hoping it was someone interesting.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

That Elimination Chamber theme is fucking awful. Are they going to bring the wrestlers to the ring in an XR3i, too?

Chavtastic.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

dean saying his prayers :lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why do people put so much stock into what the silhouette looks like?*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ah fuck that shit


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Well Ambrose is losing now.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So Mark Henry was scheduled to return and yet responded to an Open Challenge meaning that had Dean not put the challenge out, Henry in fact wouldn't have returned tonight. Makes a lot of sense.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol reigns laughing at Ambrose...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

yeah lets give a shot to a guy who doesn't need this title shot, lets not give it to a mid carder


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

wow called it go me...:ex:


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

BEAT HIS ASS
Muh boy is back :mark:


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Mark Henry serving Rick Ross realness.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mark Henry Rick Ross ass sweat for life.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

prison rape coming up.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> The villain from the star trek movie>


That Roman Emperor>


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Aww, I was hoping for RweedD. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't split Dean's wig, Mark. His edges are already suffering 
Still would.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Remember when Ambrose would be in the middle when they'd show the Shield


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Taking the title off Ambrose for the Shield to split and feud. Then Henry can feud with Big E. and unify the IC & US titles.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

King Gimp said:


> WWE does fucking dubstep for PPV songs? Kill me.


Dubstep is awesome


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

The Rick Ross is here!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Future dive right here. so cute


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Mark "The RATINGS" Henry :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Reigns will win the US title at Mania in the Shield triple threat.


----------



## BarneyR10 (Jan 30, 2014)

no one gives a fuck about marky


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

God Damnit, this boring ass clown.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Enough with the shirt shilling entrances.

Nice to see Mark Henry get a shot at the title, even though he deserves so much better.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Henry got a better reaction when he was heel.*


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah what a surprise ! It is not like he was advertised to return for fucking ages all night. I knew this would happen the longer we never saw him "return".


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I want somebody to tell me, when the hell did everyone start loving Mark Henry? 10-15 years ago he was just another guy


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HERE COME DEM RATINGZ!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Dropping the belt on free tv...laws this company


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

They will say fuck it and have Reigns spear him so Ambrose can win. Reigns > the roster.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

decent pop for Henry


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

BlueRover said:


> prison rape coming up.


I read that as Henry was smiling. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like how sometimes the WWE will forget a title exists and then out of nowhere they will be like "Oh wait, this belt still matters! Here it is!"


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Yup. Dean's gonna lose.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Like Henry but really giving him the european belt ummm no


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice, getting the main event level announcement...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Ambrose winning by DQ


----------



## Doverio (Dec 28, 2013)

I like Mark Henry as a human being, but Christ that was disappointing


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Ambrose NEEDS to win this, or The Shield will be all about Reigns, burning him.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Better pop on his anouncement...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

that Bad News sign


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

cindel25 said:


> Dropping the belt on free tv...laws this company


It's not like they care about the US Title, anyway.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I bet mark henrys tshirt was soaking full of sweat


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So if Henry was doing this match why announce his return all night, not even Mark fucking Henry can have a 'surprise return'


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *Henry got a better reaction when he was heel.*


Henry got a better reaction getting off the airplane this afternoon.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

The man, the legend.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I hate when tv shows tell you what the #tag is, people who tweet will come up with one themselves.


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

Just got to zeb match

gonna sl=kip ahead to see crowd boo the main event


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

I guess I can change the channel after this match...

I'm pretty sure RVD isn't returning and Bryan is done for the night..

enaldo


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder who Henry was scheduled to face tonight before he accepted this challenge.*


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Why were some people expecting RVD to come out? It was obvious it was going to be Henry.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Ambrose is being a fucking god


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Title match going on.
Talk about WWE Channel instead.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"Mr. McMahon Best in the Business" :vince5


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Hope Wade comes out and tells Henry to fuck off our television screens.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Henry seems a little slow tonight. Or is it just me?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Rollins don't laugh... the whole world saw you split your own wig a couple weeks back


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So how many times has Mizzark 'returned' the last 12 months? I'm up to about four now I think.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol Vince burying Cole through jbl

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat voice :lmao


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

It's long past due for Henry to hang 'em up.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

ambrose selling like a champ


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hmm, Henry/Langston for the unification wouldn't be bad.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> Henry seems a little slow tonight. Or is it just me?


Henry's been slow in ring for years.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Rollins don't laugh... the whole world saw you split your own wig a couple weeks back


:lmao


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Jordo said:


> Dubstep is awesome


Dubstep is like Acne. Seems important at the time, but when you grow up, you'll have forgotten all about it.

Also, MARK FUCKING HENRY.

Somebody Gon' Get They Ass Kicked.

If they had any sense, they'd job the entire fucking Shield to him and fire them all on screen before they waste any more time, money or effort on trying to get them over as singles guys.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Selling is about the only thing Amby is any good at. Match is pretty crappy so far.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, what is Barrett going to do tonight? Another exchange of words with Lawler?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LateTrain27 said:


> Henry's been slow in ring for years.


Yeah, he's not exactly Rey Mysterio in his prime.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Bored. Someone post Lita pics pls


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Mark went to the movies last week and sat next to everybody."

Lawler please stop.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Dean "The Bean" Ambrose is slow. Mark Henry is slow. Two slow guys do not go well with each other.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ugh this is taking time out of Cena/Orton. We can't be having that.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Come on Money Mark, kills this overrated talentless fuck. I mean legit kill him. Live... ON MONDAY NIGHT RAW!!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Mark Henry in better cardio form than Batista.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

I got it!! Mark Henry will win, but later on turn heel. He will compete against Big E for a unification. Black History Month! :vince


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh man, Henry is looking rusty as hell.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Hmm, Henry/Langston for the unification wouldn't be bad.


yes it would
it would be terrible


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

TheLoneShark said:


> Dubstep is like Acne. Seems important at the time, but when you grow up, you'll have forgotten all about it.
> 
> Also, MARK FUCKING HENRY.
> 
> ...


Eh, stick to Thames Valley Wrestling mate.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I think this match is going to be foreshadowing of the booking he's going to get after The Shield breaks up. Hoping for a clean win but it's almost a guarantee he gets wrecked.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> Bored. Someone post Lita pics pls


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Selling is about the only thing Amby is any good at. Match is pretty crappy so far.


He's a chickenshit heel fighting one of the biggest men on the roster. 

What exactly do you expect Ambrose to be doing? :side:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ambrose is great at selling. Gotta give it to him.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

PLEASE LEARN TO SIZE DOWN IMAGES.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TheLoneShark said:


> Come on Money Mark, kills this overrated talentless fuck. I mean legit kill him. Live... ON MONDAY NIGHT RAW!!!!


Tonight's running gag or are you at this weekly?


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

It's either a work or Rollins is in trouble. 
/Oh wait it was on the app lol.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Dean "The Bean" Ambrose is slow. Mark Henry is slow. Two slow guys do not go well with each other.


Yeah it's hurting this match.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

oblivion is a poor movie


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Watching the match on the app. Crowd was chanting "CM Punk" loud. Rollins gets on the mic and says "CM Who? His name is Dean Ambrose, he's the US Champion. He's the man who all of the ladies here tonight want to be with.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ugh fuck off to the WOW section with the browser stretching pictures.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Who the fuck is this guy and why does he need a reality show?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, this is slowly turning into a Lita appreciation thread. :lmao


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

It's only a matter of time before Lawler combs the Shield thread on this site for nicknames...


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Eh, stick to Thames Valley Wrestling mate.


Nah, it's cool. I've still got time to tell the small-time guys where they're going wrong, too.

Not my fault I've got the promotion with the better creative team...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


>


Looks like a recent pic of AJ.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Selling is about the only thing Amby is any good at. Match is pretty crappy so far.


He is the best wrestler in the shield and he is awesome on the mic.

He is a chicken shit heel, and is fighting the worlds strongest man , what do you expect him to do


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

More unk chants.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Why is this show going so damn slow


----------



## BarneyR10 (Jan 30, 2014)

HHHGame78 said:


>


is that AJ lee?
lol


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

What's the point of App exclusive content if they show it on TV anyway?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

TheLoneShark said:


> Nah, it's cool. I've still got time to tell the small-time guys where they're going wrong, too.
> 
> Not my fault I've got the promotion with the better creative team...


Sick bro, bet you are making double what Vince does.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Is the crowd chanting for Ambrose?


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

So Rollins acknowledged the Punk chants, is that the first acknowledgement of them?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Aye, a young AJ Lee with her inspiration.

AJ Lee marking in the back super hard right now


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Shawn Michaels is trending? The fuck? Did I miss something?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why is Cole putting over Ambrose and JBL burying him? So confused...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Preferred Oblivion the game than that shit looking movie.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

They didn't show the Rollins mentioning Punk did they?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Seth Rollins FTW!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Everyone needs to stop quoting large pictures. Thanks.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what a shocker


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sami Zayn ‏@iLikeSamiZayn 2m
I was gonna accept the #UStitle open challenge, but this chicken wasn't going to cook itself. All things in good time. I'll get there. #RAW
*FUCK!*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Atta boy Seth!*


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Ambrose still has the belt

UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Booked like a bitch, as expected. For shame. And of course, big brother takes out Henry for Ambrose. WHAT A SHOCK.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Henry whooping him like he stole something


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Uneducated, technologically illiterate motherfuckers posting low resolution pics and stretching the fucking page. :rudy


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

But of course, a stupid dq finish.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

gamegenie said:


> Chyna should have got inducted before Lita,
> 
> come on WrestleMania XXX was the perfect setup. WWE will never get it.


Lol no wayyyy!! Not when she's off doing porn


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

C'mon Reigns, spear his ass


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm just waiting for Betty White to come out into the ring. And Bad News Barrett to appear and say "I've got some Bad News. The rest of the Golden Girls are dead." And the Justin Roberts getting really upset, turning Super Saiyan and then challenge Barrett to a match at wrestlemania for Sophia's honour.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank god, Henry didn't win the US title.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman one move of doom Reigns


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Natecore said:


> Tonight's running gag or are you at this weekly?


Actually, it's a bit of a throwback. I've decided to bring back the spirit of 1997, when McMahon used to say "Live... ON MONDAY NIGHT RAW!" every time something thoroughly awful was happening, as if that covered it up...



Gwilt said:


> Watching the match on the app. Crowd was chanting "CM Punk" loud. Rollins gets on the mic and says "CM Who? His name is Dean Ambrose, he's the US Champion. He's the man who all of the ladies here tonight want to be with.


:clap


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Really?! fpalm


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

LateTrain27 said:


> What's the point of App exclusive content if they show it on TV anyway?


Repped.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

REIGNS :mark:

OOOOO AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

Of course. Reigns > the roster.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Cynical Heel said:


> They didn't show the Rollins mentioning Punk did they?


Only on the WWE App.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

And of course, just Reigns can shine.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mark Henry vs. The Shield confirmed for Mania.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

lel @ Reigns pulling a Khali getting into the ring


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Maybe they're going just a *tad* overboard with making Reigns look good compared to Rollins/Reigns.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Roman Reigns is basically becoming John Cena


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

im not gonna lie that sort of pissed me off but whatever...


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Uneducated, technologically illiterate motherfuckers posting low resolution pics and stretching the fucking page. :rudy


Too fucking funny


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Oh shit :/


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*stop posting pictures that stretch the goddamn page.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Finally, the Wyatt's. :mark:


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

OH SHIT


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

They're Here again :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oooooh fuck...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, I wish that book Ambrose and Rollins right.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

if Ambrose is going to drop the title to anyone it should be Bray


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

SHIELD AND WYATTS!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YESSSSSSSS CONFRONTATION TIME. I've been waiting for this.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Shit's about to get real


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Let's fucking do this, gentlemen!!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

ohhhhh fuck yes


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

WWE probably just wants to test out if Mark Henry can go one more week without getting an injury before handing him the strap.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Aww yisss.....


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

THEY'RE HERE!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh shit, here we go! :mark: :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This feud is gold


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh boy its on :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

man reigns looks like such a tool when he screams like that


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope they square dance*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This fuckin' feud.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Fucking Rollins. The WWE fuck up once again by putting the Shield over legit stars. Which is going to make them look pretty fucking silly when Reigns is packing groceries at Walmart and Ambrose is begging TNA on the Torch Hotline to hire him as a janitor.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

this match should of happend at wm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:allen1 

Stop stretching the fucking page..


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

In history? oh fuck off JBL, you over-selling ******* douche


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Ratman said:


> C'mon Reigns, spear his ass


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Queue HHH...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wyatts/Shield is going to be amazing, but it should've went down at Mania.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Emotion Blur said:


> Maybe they're going just a *tad* overboard with making Reigns look good compared to Rollins/Reigns.


Ya think?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

No way Henry is not getting a rematch next week. Wyatts probably going to cost Ambrose the title.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Here we go


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

ABrown said:


> lel @ Reigns pulling a Khali getting into the ring


I shouldn't be laughing so hard watching this gif.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

There are more people in the group than just Reigns, cameraman.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh this so should have been saved for Wrestlemania, lol.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"Let's see you daaaaaaance, sucka you got nothing on me!"


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

Lita into the hall of fame before macho man lolololol

im out


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Gang war.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Shield >>>>>>>>>>> The Wyatts


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:mark: :mark:

FUCKING YES


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

OMG I'm marking out bro


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

this staredown is epic


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

OHHHHH SHIT


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The tension is real.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

Ambrose and Rollins will look like bitches and Reigns will destroy The Wyatts solo. Calling it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fuck this yes chant...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

3MB run-in!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

And the Wyatts leave in 5 4 3 2


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

This could be awesome :mark:


DarkStark said:


> *I hope they square dance*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Who's the faces here?


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Dat fake out


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Havnt been this excited for a feud in awhile!

So is Reigns the leader of Shield?? Lawls

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Didn't know Reigns was the leader of the shield hmmmm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They could've just gone with this match at Wrestlemania, seriously. Glad they're getting it in at least. 

Vince really wants Roman. Goddamn.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

They really wanna show Roman Reigns off in this Hollywood crowd huh?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wyatt aint gonna fuck with Superman.... right now.*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Wheres 3mb in all this?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Oh this so should have been saved for Wrestlemania, lol.


Definately.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And like that, Ambrose isn't the guy in the middle anymore or calling the shots. Got damn.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I can't fucking wait for Shield/Wyatts! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Good, don't let them fight until ELimination Chamber


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Quality heel work from the Wyatt Family.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

REIGNS WILL CHASE THEM AND TRIPLE SPEAR THEM!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes because Reigns is the real leader of the Shield


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

this is going to be amazing


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugggh why did they have to tease us like that.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Shield vs. Wyatts has a better build-up than Del Rio/Batista.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Bray Wyatt is becoming the ultimate heel. God damn.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You don't tell Bray Wyatt when the Shield dies, he decides for himself.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh these fuckers might put up a 5 star match at EC

I CAN FEEL IT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And like a good villain Bray doesn't give the people what they want. And notices that Dean and Seth didn't exactly jump in with Roman when he went in alone.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:banderas That Shield/Wyatt tease


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay that was awesome!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I just love this!!!! Team The Shield!!!!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

The shield looked stronger there...


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

They are really going through with this Roman Reigns push I guess.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Final Chapter? You swear to keep that promise this time?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Final chapter? Who is retiring?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Got ready to TURN UP for nothing. That was a bigger tease than my date to senior prom.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

gotta admit. That segment is starting to get me hyped for that match at EC


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Mainboy said:


> Who's the faces here?


Not ure, but there's a lot of feces here. Wyatt surrounded by awful.


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

Lol road dogg trynna get betty white fucked up lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's not that Reigns is the real leader of the Shield. He's just the toughest. It would be the equivalent of Arn Anderson making the first move in the Horsemen.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So...the Wyatts call out the Shield only to chicken out?? :lol

guess the Wyatts are the heels of this feud :ex:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Are they hyping this up as their final fight?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

You gotta pay if you want to see The Shield and Wyatts clash :mark: :mark:

Finally a build that feels legit!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

They should play more on how the Wyatt Family is more on the same page then the Shield.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

REIGNS WILL CHASE THEM THROUGH THE ARENA AND TRIPLE SPEAR THEM!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena/Orton #2983093489348232...still an iconic match! :vince5


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL at billing this as the Final Chapter. They'll feud again in a couple years.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Koffi going clean on Orton go to nowhere in the end.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Dat Wyatts/Shield face-off was incredible. :mark: :mark:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

That was magical. Crowd added a lot to it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SoupBro said:


> Are they hyping this up as their final fight?


55th time in a lifetime yo...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

goosebumps man.... they just stole the show.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Who was Randy's getaway driver? Or was it never mentioned again?


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

I love the little things that WWE is doing to build tension with Ambrose and Reigns


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I really hope this Shield/Wyatt match lives up to the hype... WWE are obviously taking special care with this feud and building it properly, which is good to see.

Roman Reigns is a fucking beast :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> Shield vs. Wyatts has a better build-up than Del Rio/Batista.


Has a better build up than most matches in years.. Except Jericho vs. Fandango, that one oddly had the most well thought out build up of any WWE match in recent history.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

DarkStark said:


> *I hope they square dance*


:lmao

Also, everybody arguing that Shield/Wyatts should have been booked for WrestleMania--if Bray weren't getting Cena and possibly going over him at WrestleMania, I'd agree. But if Bray is facing Cena at WrestleMania, _and_ goes over him? That would be worth rushing through Shield/Wyatts for, in how huge it could be for Bray. Of course, one could have said the same for The Miz three years ago, too.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That face-off was great! Can't wait for their match at EC! :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Amber B said:


> There are more people in the group than just Reigns, cameraman.


Seems you aren't a fan of how they seem to solely be focusing on Reigns also. It sucks but hopefully Rollins gets something big since he seems to be the person inbetween everytime Dean and Roman argue.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Shield vs. Wyatts is a 'Mania caliber match tbh.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> So...the Wyatts call out the Shield only to chicken out?? :lol
> 
> guess the Wyatts are the heels of this feud :ex:


Mind games yo. Bray Wyatt has ended wars by lifting a finger. When he says the Shield dies, they die.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The staredown was okay but I wish they didn't make Rollins and Ambrose look secondary to Reigns.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Shield/Wyatts

Something I actually care about


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Final Chapter? You swear to keep that promise this time?


They do. It's the final chapter of Cena-Orton for this week on Raw (Not including locally-advertised Cena/Rhodes Bros v. Orton/NAO dark match)


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

ABrown said:


> gotta admit. That segment is starting to get me hyped for that match at EC


Because it's a match that everyone has been waiting for. It's beyond me why they are not doing it at Wrestlemania. A faction rivalry that easily could have been done for months is going to be squished into a month for EC. Such a waste.

I'll be honest, Shield/Wyatts is one of, if not my favorite thing going on in WWE right now.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

If The Shield is coming to an end I'll give WWE credit for solidly booking a great stable for over a year. Now, lets see if they can do the same with the Wyatts.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

That stare down was pretty good, looking forward to EC for the match.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Shield vs. Wyatts should be a dumpster match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Oh this so should have been saved for Wrestlemania, lol.


I think they are saving Rollins vs Reigns vs Ambrose for the US Title which I am sure they will put over Reigns.

Plus its Cena vs Bray at WM


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Headliner said:


> It's not that Reigns is the real leader of the Shield. He's just the toughest. It would be the equivalent of Arn Anderson making the first move in the Horsemen.


That's a little too logical for this thread.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, anyone else thinks we may get Ambrose/Reigns at WM?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> Shield vs. Wyatts is a 'Mania caliber match tbh.


I bet they are saving the triple threat shield breakup match for WM30.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> It's not that Reigns is the real leader of the Shield. He's just the toughest. It would be the equivalent of Arn Anderson making the first move in the Horsemen.


*Exactly.*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This feud is delivering, and they've not even touched each other yet. Thank God they finally remembered how to book a rivalry properly.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> It's not that Reigns is the real leader of the Shield. He's just the toughest. It would be the equivalent of Arn Anderson making the first move in the Horsemen.


Except the Horsemen had Ric Flair. The Shield doesn't have a hierarchy yet.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

They've basically hyped Reigns up as the one face in this match.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

AJ!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You gotta go with what the fans want and when it comes to the Shield, the fans want to see Reigns a lot more than Ambrose. There's never been a real leader of the Shield, so the one who is receiving the big reactions and is in more demand right now should be the one face to face with Bray, which is why it was Reigns.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That's how you build a must see feud. Why can't WWE do this more often?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> :lmao
> 
> Also, everybody arguing that Shield/Wyatts should have been booked for WrestleMania--if Bray weren't getting Cena and *possibly going over him* at WrestleMania, I'd agree. But if Bray is facing Cena at WrestleMania, _and_ goes over him? That would be worth rushing through Shield/Wyatts for, in how huge it could be for Bray. Of course, one could have said the same for The Miz three years ago, too.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Reigns is getting the push. Of course they'll focus more on him. Will you people stop bitching


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

I actually liked the Rollins saving Ambrose from losing the belt and Reigns having Ambrose's back afterwards. They keep teasing internal tension within the Shield but when push comes to shove they still do whats best for the team. I could see Shield v. Wyatts ending in a DQ at the Chamber and then they have a Hell in the Cell or something at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Headliner said:


> It's not that Reigns is the real leader of the Shield. He's just the toughest. It would be the equivalent of Arn Anderson making the first move in the Horsemen.


Always saw it this way, that's a damn good comparison I'm trend of team roles.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> That's a little too logical for this thread.


On that logic, Harper should have been in the middle for the Wyatt's, because he's the toughest of them.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:lmao Wiz.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Wizzle?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, he's high.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

weed head, prick


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wiz :ti


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Wiz Represent that 412 son.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Wiz is high as shit


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wiiiiiiiiz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joel said:


> *You gotta go with what the fans want and when it comes to the Shield, the fans want to see Reigns a lot more than Ambrose*. There's never been a real leader of the Shield, so the one who is receiving the big reactions and is in more demand right now should be the one face to face with Bray, which is why it was Reigns.


It's amazing that you haven't figured out that they designed it this way.

And they NEVER go with what the fans want, lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh God, Wiz Khalifa.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> It's not that Reigns is the real leader of the Shield. He's just the toughest. It would be the equivalent of Arn Anderson making the first move in the Horsemen.


Thank you.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Bobo Brazil :mark:

Vince is apparently a big fan of him


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why isn't bad news brown in this?


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

lol this motherfucker...wonder if Wiz is smoking some of that maryjane in the building...


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

That HBK Mr WM DVD looks hard


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

I wonder what's in wiz's cup..


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

JBL: Stephen Bonnar is here as well!
(Camera doesn't show Stephen Bonnar)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Natecore said:


> Except the Horsemen had Ric Flair. The Shield doesn't have a hierarchy yet.


I was responding to those who thought Reigns making the first move meant he was the leader.

I have no idea who BOBO is but I'm guessing they're going to squash some blacks right after this tribute.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> That's how you build a must see feud. Why can't WWE do this more often?


Because it's not entirely in the hands of the WWE. The stars themselves have to take their feuds seriously. Plus, it's not an exact science as to what the crowd will like and what they won't. The Shield and Wyatts both have been built like monsters, but they themselves walk around seriously and putting their all into their characters and factions, so a clash between the two was going to be epic no matter what.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

No company anywhere else in the world shamelessly panders as much as this joke of a company


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> :lmao
> 
> Also, everybody arguing that Shield/Wyatts should have been booked for WrestleMania--if Bray weren't getting Cena and possibly going over him at WrestleMania, I'd agree. But if Bray is facing Cena at WrestleMania, _and_ goes over him? That would be worth rushing through Shield/Wyatts for, in how huge it could be for Bray. Of course, one could have said the same for The Miz three years ago, too.


Woah now, who said anything about Bray going over? It's a milestone Wrestlemania, it's John Cena, and allegedly he'll have Hogan in his corner. Ain't no chance Bray walks out the winner of that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Black History Month segment after we just saw three white guys jump a black man. *


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

How much time do you guys think the main event will get?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Fuck yeah Bobo time


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

BOBO!

Ohh I thought that was a HOF announcement.. crap I need to see the list of who is already in.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

why isnt there a white history month?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Vince be all like "See, I'm not racist!"


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> On that logic, Harper should have been in the middle for the Wyatt's, because he's the toughest of them.



What has Harper done to prove that? Be the tallest? Reigns has dominated everyone, like Bray.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bobo with the ill relaxer and press combo.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao WWE acknowledging legendary black wrestlers, yet don't have any black wrestlers above the mid card.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

the coco butt...

not racist at all :StephenA2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Oh God, Wiz Khalifa.


they give out grammys to anyone those days eh


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

am i the only one who feels the sheild/wyatts is the only feud and characters in all of wwe that is booked well


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bobo Brazil really does deserve to be inducted. Very underrated. Legend of the business.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's amazing that you haven't figured out that they designed it this way.
> 
> And they NEVER go with what the fans want, lol.


It is amazing when people say that. If Rollins was pushed like Reigns had the fans would want him and same can be said for Dean. If the fans didn't want Reigns after the push he has gotten then something must have been really wrong.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

It's time for this week's edition of "See, we pushed a black guy a few times. We're not racist. Honest. Now enjoy this match between two white superheroes."


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Jordo said:


> weed head, prick


Weed head? :deandre


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

I kicked Wiz out of my fantasy football on ESPN.


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

Jordo said:


> why isnt there a white history month?


because they are the future of this great country


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *Black History Month segment after we just saw three white guys jump a black man. *


You think it would be the other way around


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

> - Before tonight's RAW hit the air, it was announced they were going live and fans started a CM Punk chant. According to fans in attendance, Michael Cole took the mic and said, "how about... just go away."


Wat.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I was responding to those who thought Reigns making the first move meant he was the leader.
> 
> I have no idea who BOBO is but I'm guessing they're going to squash some blacks right after this tribute.


Who's left to kill Truth and Woods.

And I read the Shield/Wyatt interaction as Reigns was just more ready to fight then the others and they didn't get into the ring until it was clear Bray was backing off.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That was actually a pretty cool video package for Bobo.


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

Punkholic said:


> How much time do you guys think the main event will get?


Hopefully 2 mins


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

The Absolute said:


> :lmao WWE acknowledging legendary black wrestlers, yet don't have any black wrestlers above the mid card.


Uh, Brodus Clay is a MAIN EVENT PLAYA


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Who is Aksana gonna injure tonight?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

AwShucks said:


> Bobo Brazil really does deserve to be inducted. Very underrated. Legend of the business.


He's already in


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, since they're having this whole tribute, why couldn't they just put a black wrestler in the main event instead of Cena/Orton #354034343431202339?


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

AJ Lee :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> :lmao
> 
> Also, everybody arguing that Shield/Wyatts should have been booked for WrestleMania--if Bray weren't getting Cena and possibly going over him at WrestleMania, I'd agree. But if Bray is facing Cena at WrestleMania, _and_ goes over him? That would be worth rushing through Shield/Wyatts for, in how huge it could be for Bray. Of course, one could have said the same for The Miz three years ago, too.


Agree. Wyatts/Shield at EC is fine, especially so we can get to Rollins/Reigns/Ambrose for Mania. I also don't think Wyatts/Shield is being rushed. They teased it with the standoff back in December, and the build has been very good. As long as Cena stays serious for the Bray program, it should be good. If Cena makes his jokes like he did in the Nexus build to Summerslam, then fpalm.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Divas's matches are such mood killers.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jordo said:


> why isnt there a white history month?


That happens 11 months out of the year. Let us blacks have 28 days. Got damn.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jordo said:


> why isnt there a white history month?


There is, it's called grades 6-12.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Can we all just take a break from the fuckery and appreciate AJ's wonderful ass?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat rack on aj and that nice ass on alicia fox and cameron!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Another filler diva tag match.

No more broken faces please!


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

Nikki>Brie


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Nikki with those moves.


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

My ex-girlfriend looks like AJ


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Can AJ fuck off? Taking time out of the GOAT main event. Why couldn't she go with Punk?


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Remember that US title defense that didn't end in a DQ because the shield broke a pin?

...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Chin Musik said:


> Hopefully 2 mins


Nah, hopefully more just to see the crowd shit all over it.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Sono Shion said:


> Wat.


He didn't grab a live mic, he just said it through his headset. Saw it on the satellite feed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> It is amazing when people say that. If Rollins was pushed like Reigns had the fans would want him and same can be said for Dean. If the fans didn't want Reigns after the push he has gotten then something must have been really wrong.


Everyone knew when the shield debuted that Reigns was the weak leak. And of course that is who the WWE decided to push.fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So we all know she does the worm on Cena's dick at night, right?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm really digging those black history month videos. Fantastic tributes and emotional stuff. Well time to take a bathroom break now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck would you put Askana back in a match after what happened last week?
Why is this match even happening?
Why is Carrot Top at ringside?


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Aksana here we go


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Someone put a muzzle on Brie Bella. A few minutes of constant "come on Nikki" being shrieked in the corner.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Black history month - Henry returns to job and Big E is nowhere to be seen.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

There is a certain magic contained in certain combinations of guys in
wrestling that makes even the most long tenured and/or jaded fan perhaps even for a second
get that arena esque atmosphere even in their living room and for a second and it might just
be one second critics revert to pure fans. I feel that when the Shield and Wyatts are together, just
a certain hard to explain but easy to feel magic where you know these guys are building the program
and creating that tension so the ultimate clash is that much sweeter, yet you just wish these
guys would be let go already and just fight. There is such a tension that exists there that it seems like at EC it is going to be a rare occasion where you throw that purist match evaluation out the window and as long as its a brawl its gonna be a damn good contest. That is how I feel.

On a complaining side note, why put together a honorary video package for Bobo Brazil and not mention
that even though it was extremely brief and due to injury, Bobo Brazil is technical the first
African American world champion in wrestling history.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:austin3

WTH..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lolBotchamaniaAmmo


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

LOL BOTTTCH


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why is Aksana allowed to compete after she took Chocolate Thunder out?


Amber B said:


> That happens 11 months out of the year. Let us blacks have 28 days. Got damn.


:lol YAAS. That's all we ask for.


----------



## BarneyR10 (Jan 30, 2014)

Niki on fuked up lmao


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I love AJ, but the guys who post DAT RACK when referring to her have to be trolling :side:

And :lol at Aksana the MMA fighter being in this match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lots of ass, tits here folks :kobe6


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Punkholic said:


> So, since they're having this whole tribute, why couldn't they just put a black wrestler in the main event instead of Cena/Orton #354034343431202339?


Ezekiel Jackson vs Randy Orton. :vince$


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Honestly I want to care more about divas matches and give them a chance but the bellas and eva screaming so much is so off-putting.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

We see this match every week. Tenner on AJ eating the pin.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Amber B said:


> The fuck would you put Askana back in a match after what happened last week?
> Why is this match even happening?
> Why is Carrot Top at ringside?



What happened last week?
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

lol that botch


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

MCote900 said:


> AJ Lee :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


:mark:


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

"HEY AJ THIS IS FOR YOU!"

Does a dance. Okay? Not an insult?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Dat Brie slip


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> Can we all just take a break from the fuckery and appreciate AJ's wonderful ass?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> The fuck would you put Askana back in a match after what happened last week?
> Why is this match even happening?
> Why is Carrot Top at ringside?


*What happened last week? I rarely watch this garbage.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Alicia's weave is looking something fierce. YAS.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

AwShucks said:


> Bobo Brazil really does deserve to be inducted. Very underrated. Legend of the business.


He was in '94.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh my god, this is a train wreck. First, Nikki couldn't figure out how to execute a slam properly, now Brie flops into the turnbuckle. Was that a move?

AJ and Alicia Fox are the only Divas worth watching in this match.


----------



## BarneyR10 (Jan 30, 2014)

these bitches cant wrestle lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Black history month - Henry returns to job and Big E is nowhere to be seen.



At least Saxton debuted!


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

DarkStark said:


> *Black History Month segment after we just saw three white guys jump a black man. *


Now, now. It wasn't racist because there was a Samoan in there.



Amber B said:


> That happens 11 months out of the year. Let us blacks have 28 days. Got damn.


How about we all get 12 months and shut the fuck up with this equality through inequality bullshit?

By the way, when's Native American History Month? Or don't they get one cos they're all dead?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Alicia Fox and Aksana are really fine.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AJ marks :ti


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

DarkStark said:


> *What happened last week? I rarely watch this garbage.*


She dropped a knee on Naomi's face and legit fucked her eye up, which is gonna put her out for weeks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DarkStark said:


> *What happened last week? I rarely watch this garbage.*


Aksana drove her knee right into Naomi's eye and she's lucky she didn't lose it. She's hurt.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

This is just... terrible.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's amazing that you haven't figured out that they designed it this way.
> 
> And they NEVER go with what the fans want, lol.


They do when it's what they want 

I don't know if they designed it this way (I assume you mean for Reigns to benefit the most out of the group), but it's hard not to see the potential in the guy. I'd say they have all looked equal for the most part up until Survivor Series, due to him being able to hit a pretty good spear.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

This trainwreck


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Novak Djokovic said:


> "HEY AJ THIS IS FOR YOU!"
> 
> Does a dance. Okay? Not an insult?


Lol, it's the Divas division, you can't ask for much. :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

This Cameron comeback......


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PGSucks said:


> She dropped a knee on Naomi's face and legit fucked her eye up, which is gonna put her out for weeks


If not cost her her career


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How did Camron die her roots black like that?*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Why black women gotta be fighting each other on black history month?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh that's cute. They expect people to buy the fake Red head as a babyface.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheLoneShark said:


> How about we all get 12 months and shut the fuck up with this equality through inequality bullshit?
> 
> By the way, when's Native American History Month? Or don't they get one cos they're all dead?


Casinos > Half-assed short month tribute.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Can't stand Cameron.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cameron with the black history month pin!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DarkStark said:


> *What happened last week? I rarely watch this garbage.*











That happened.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Dear God, please don't let Cameron get Naomi's title shot.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lol divas 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

So much weave in one match


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Her finisher is called "girl bye" lmao.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Nasty landing


----------



## BarneyR10 (Jan 30, 2014)

they all fucked up.. they suck.. POOR AJ


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow way to go Cameron, that was a fantastic DDT.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This bitch broke her neck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

And, oh yeah.. Bobo was inducted. Well, then people should stop forgetting who he is. :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

AJ getting pinned again? I'm not even surprised anymore, to be honest.


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

The Divas' title has been defended as much in the past few months as the US title


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Did Eva Marie replace Cameron's cheerleading duties for this match?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"There it is, James Madison High School." Sign says Madison Middle School.

:cole3

:ti


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> If not cost her her career


You act like she got a broken neck.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

BAH GOD CAMERON HAS JUST WON IN THE MAIN EVENT OF WRESTLEMANIA WITH THE............ 'Girl Bye' fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I just kind of watched that match, and I don't even know what happened..


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

lol 'Girl Bye' is actually a decent name for her finisher.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> This bitch broke her neck!!!!!!!!!


No kidding.

That DDT was rough.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

A tale of the tape? This really better be their last fucking match.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey, nice storylines are being developped in the divas division! Such a captivating match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wanted to see them take this BE A STAR thing to a black school.

LoneShark stop being awful plz.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"Girl-bye?"

:ti


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> AJ getting pinned again? I'm not even surprised anymore, to be honest.


Aksana, no?

Cameron getting the title shot? :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

She hit that DDt with Purpose


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao

Really trying to make this ORTON/CENA shit seem big..

:StephenA

Fucking disgusting..give it up WWE..

No one gives a fuck about these two in a feud anymore.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I think I am done with RAW for tonight. Enjoy the rest of the show folks!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I know it's a little late but the Bellas... they're just absolutely dreadful. At everything.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AwShucks said:


> And, oh yeah.. Bobo was inducted. Well, then people should stop forgetting who he is. :lol


Morgan da GAWD.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Her finisher is called "girl bye" lmao.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Punkholic said:


> AJ getting pinned again? I'm not even surprised anymore, to be honest.


*But she didn't. :draper2*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"BITCH, BE GONE!"*


----------



## BarneyR10 (Jan 30, 2014)

they all botched hard except for queen AJ

damn Niki fucked up bad


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

The Bellas diision


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The ddt is no longer a transitional move.


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

Nikki bella be having some fresh ass sneakers


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So the last 30-45 mins is Orton and Cena? 

Yeah no thanks I'm out. See ya at EC


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well it's kind of hard to wrestle if you only have one fucking eye.


The injury is very minor

Taker got 2 orbital bone injuries and they both put him out for months and required surgery

Naomi's is being fixed with medication and time.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TheLoneShark said:


> Also, loving that they're using footage of Steph and The Bellas doing a BeAStar talk. You know, because Steph's gimmick isn't bullying random folk and The Bellas blatantly didn't rip the piss out of Angela afterwards for being a fat midget with a Unibrow, which you can watch on this season's Total Divas finale!


fpalm at not being able to distingiush real life from kayfabe.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its pretty said this loser Rusov is called up but not Sami Zayn


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Woah now, who said anything about Bray going over? It's a milestone Wrestlemania, it's John Cena, and allegedly he'll have Hogan in his corner. Ain't no chance Bray walks out the winner of that.


Ah, shit, Hogan's probably going to be in his corner?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

khali looks different


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark: 

RUSEV


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena piggybacking off make a wish again.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Damn, all yall were so eager to shit on the main event it crashed the site. Well done.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, this is where I get off. No need to see Yawn Cena vs Boreton for the 100th time, right?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

WWE giving this jobber the lead-in to the Orton/Cena match. :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Seriously that blonde chick :kobe4


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Somebody in WWE creative watched Rocky IV. Having the monster's woman speak for him and all. 

That music...just...fucking lol!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Can't wait for Ruse to debut. He had an awesome showing at the Rumble.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

dat camera work making Baby Tazz look bigger than he really is :banderas


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I like Rusev and his dominatrix manager.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rusev's theme :banderas really loving it


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

If he dies... he dies.


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

Nikki bella be having some fresh ass sneakers


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> its pretty said this loser Rusov is called up but not Sami Zayn


For the 100th time Sami Zayn is injured


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

BIG EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Push all of these big dudes yet you only have one world title and two basic bitch secondary ones :ti

Business.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Just what we needed, another big foreign monster heel. 

Because it worked out so well for Khali/Umaga/Kozlov/everyone else recently.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Can't wait for the crowd to shit all over this match :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Whats this whole Passing of the torch crap? I'll believe it when i see it


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Should be interesting to see Rusev. He had an impressive performance at the Rumble.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So much for him being on administrative leave.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Rusev would break that bitch into pieces.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Alexander Rusev will get some super push for about five months then tumble down to The Great Khali's level. Pointless.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Striketeam said:


> Damn, all yall were so eager to shit on the main event it crashed the site. Well done.


I assumed stone cold tripped into view of a camera or something


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BAH GAWD ITS KANE


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

KANE!!! :mark:


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

Was Bad News Barrett on today? Did King really bury him?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I seriously hate that commentary team. They made me hate JBL.
The power of WWE.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I thought he was on administrative leave? :lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

He's back!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

yeas!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Remember when Cena/Orton did that staredown at the Royal Rumble and the crowd no-sold it twice and we all 
took it as evidence that we were all burnt out on Cena/Orton but we wouldn't mind revisiting it again in like, 
late 2013 into WM 30 because it would be a nice match to have at WM 30?

That was the most screwed up internet community consensus since NAMBLA file-trading.

My God, we were so wrong!


----------



## closetfan (Feb 28, 2013)

I get WWE needs legit monster heels. But they pick a barely 6'0" foreign guy who wrestles without shoes? COME ON.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This is going to end in fisticuffs!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is the final chapter in the Cena/Orton rivalry... until Elimination Chamber, when they're both the last two participants.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Alo0oy said:


> WWE giving this jobber the lead-in to the Orton/Cena match. :lmao


*Don't disrespect Kane and Bryan like this ever again please.*


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:steebiej

:bryan3


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

A night off for Daniel Bryan means he only fights once :mark: :yes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

He's not supposed to be here! Let's play his music!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Oh here's DB.. *MUTE*


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

BAH GAWD KING HE'S HERE


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

WATCH OUT BRYAN! HE'S WEARING A TIE!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

here comes another overrated star daniel brian


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

D bry boutta get in dat ass


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Wish they would have run-ins without the music playing, makes it more realistic


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> For the 100th time Sami Zayn is injured


He was only going to miss a few weeks, and if its just going to be promos on TV, pretty sure he would be fine


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

DB, OMG


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cole and Lawler don't know how long a week is and Bradshaw slams them for it, only to show he's just as a big a retard by calling them "rocket surgeons". Christ, this commentary team. :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

:yes :yes :yes :mark:


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Odafin Tutuola said:


> fpalm at not being able to distingiush real life from kayfabe.


Yeah, because breaking kayfabe and confusing the young fans is traditionally great for business.

Oh, wait, no. It's terrible for business. Always has been. Oops.

Also, got a cracking lol out of them misspelling Rusev's name with their shitty attempt to be edgy. I'm not sure if they thought that was Bulgarian or Russian, but it wasn't actually either. If only there'd been someone employed by the company who spoke those languages that they could ask. I mean, where the fuck were, say, Rusev and Lana when they made that video?


----------



## BarneyR10 (Jan 30, 2014)

okay im sick of the goat face now.. he isn't all that.. stop dick riding with the yes chants... he's shit


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

At this point, people who claim Bryan isn't the most over guy in this company are kidding themselves.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Bryan beating the fuck out of Kane


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Kane should electrocute this motherfucker's testicles.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Amber B said:


> That happened.


That...is why that lady should be finding new employment


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's funny that this should be Punk's segment but noooooooooooo too many tears to shed.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:bryan3 making Kane his bitch.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

That crowd. That Daniel Bryan.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So Bryan isn't getting Trips? He's gonna be wrestling Kane or Sheamus at WM 30?

This is my Sad Face

:favre3


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

Bad News Ambrose said:


> Was Bad News Barrett on today? Did King really bury him?


no1curr bout barrett


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they had to show DB before the main event, in hopes the fans won't chant his name and shit all over the Cena vs Orton match


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Time to change the channel to ESPN and watch them talk about a 3rd round draft pick being gay..

:skip


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

These three hours are far too long


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

This show has been shit. Not enough Cena/Orton.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sloppy as fuck


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Guess they're hoping if they see Bryan beating Kane they won't completely kill the main event.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

this Alexander Rusev dude has "New Generation" garbage written all over him.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, no #BadNewsBarrett tonight?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, trying to get DB out of the crowd's system before that Cena/Orton match


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

And... they want us to buy a PPV/tune in to see Bryan vs. Kane at some point... having just made Kane look weak against a guy half his size?

Okay... Someone wanna get Jim Cornette on the phone to explain what they did wrong there?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

BarneyR10 said:


> okay im sick of the goat face now.. he isn't all that.. stop dick riding with the yes chants... he's shit


You're shit.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> they had to show DB before the main event, in hopes the fans won't chant his name and shit all over the Cena vs Orton match


It's ok, they'll still chant 'CM Punk'.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

O Fenômeno said:


> Time to change the channel to ESPN and watch them talk about a 3rd round draft pick being gay..
> 
> :skip


LMFAO. It's literally all I see when I turn on ESPN.


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

BarneyR10 said:


> okay im sick of the goat face now.. he isn't all that.. stop dick riding with the yes chants... he's shit


 nope


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Annnnnnd the crowd's done for the night.


----------



## BarneyR10 (Jan 30, 2014)

Goat face is shit! people dick riding the yes chants! he isn't the face of the company and never will be! He's shit! overrated! fuck you dick riders!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *It's funny that this should be Punk's segment but noooooooooooo too many tears to shed.*


I'm happy he has left. Why should he job to HHH AGAIN?!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Demoslasher said:


> That...is why that lady should be finding new employment


Because she hurt 1 person by accident?

I'm sure you said the same thing after Owen broke Austin's neck

Or after Austin broke Chono's neck.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

How long is this match gonna be?


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

BarneyR10 said:


> okay im sick of the goat face now.. he isn't all that.. stop dick riding with the yes chants... he's shit


you mad


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm guessing Kane and Daniel Bryan will face off at Elimination Chamber, meaning Daniel Bryan will pull off double duty (business as usual), or Kane will cost him the Chamber match...or both


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punkholic said:


> So, no #BadNewsBarrett tonight?


Barrett probably made a wrong turn and ended up in Compton. Where a bunch of crips said "Cracker I've got some bad news".


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

If there is not a Sting and Robocop versus Hogan and the Goobledogooker match at WM30 I am going to revolt!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *Don't disrespect Kane and Bryan like this ever again please.*


Well, I thought that Rusev dude was the final segment before the match.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> WATCH OUT BRYAN! HE'S WEARING A TIE!


that really is his kryptonite, probably why Corporate Daniel Bryan never worked out


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> they had to show DB before the main event, in hopes the fans won't chant his name and shit all over the Cena vs Orton match


Too bad they still will do it...or at least I hope they do.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> So, no #BadNewsBarrett tonight?


Bad News Barrett just didn't have the spirit to come into work today after being completely wrecked by Jerry Lawler last week.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> this Alexander Rusev dude has "New Generation" garbage written all over him.


He reminds me of Kozlov.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> Time to change the channel to ESPN and watch them talk about a 3rd round draft pick being gay..
> 
> :skip


Tell me about it. Dude's gay, so what? It's 2014, it shouldn't be this big of a deal.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

BoundForMania said:


> These three hours are far too long


*Perhaps you can tune in an hour late? :draper2*


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

O Fenômeno said:


> Time to change the channel to ESPN and watch them talk about a 3rd round draft pick being gay..
> 
> :skip


 4th-5th* LMAOOO


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

TheLoneShark said:


> Yeah, because breaking kayfabe and confusing the young fans is traditionally great for business.
> 
> Oh, wait, no. It's terrible for business. Always has been. Oops.
> 
> Also, got a cracking lol out of them misspelling Rusev's name with their shitty attempt to be edgy. I'm not sure if they thought that was Bulgarian or Russian, but it wasn't actually either. If only there'd been someone employed by the company who spoke those languages that they could ask. I mean, where the fuck were, say, Rusev and Lana when they made that video?


What are you talking about? I'm a bulgarian and his name was spelt right.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

BarneyR10 said:


> Goat face is shit! people dick riding the yes chants! he isn't the face of the company and never will be! He's shit! overrated! fuck you dick riders!


Why are you telling us, we're not at the event chanting his name :lol


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

So now what?


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Demoslasher said:


> That...is why that lady should be finding new employment


Hey, you can't fire Naomi for being too stupid to move her head. There are retard discrimination laws these days.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

BarneyR10 said:


> Goat face is shit! people dick riding the yes chants! he isn't the face of the company and never will be! He's shit! overrated! fuck you dick riders!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

So glad that Cena/Orton is the last match. I don't even have to waste anytime skipping back and forth and can just close the browser window. Not that it matters to the WWE, but they made my life easier


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I hope the crowd shits all over this match.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

W.O.A.T. match is coming up!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Snapdragon said:


> Because she hurt 1 person by accident?
> 
> I'm sure you said the same thing after Owen broke Austin's neck
> 
> Or after Austin broke Chono's neck.


Except Owen and Austin were actually good. Even by lowered 2014 Diva standards Aksana is terrible.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

AwShucks said:


> This show has been shit. Not enough Cena/Orton.


:vince


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Shenanigans to take place in the main event.

Pretty sure I saw Sting in the rafters, but it may have just been some equipment.


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

8 man tag match LOLOLOL

kill me pls


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

BarneyR10 said:


> Goat face is shit! people dick riding the yes chants! he isn't the face of the company and never will be! He's shit! overrated! fuck you dick riders!


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Hope the crowd do their duty.


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

I'd rather watch Betty White cut a promo than this match


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Ledg said:


> What are you talking about? I'm a bulgarian and his name was spelt right.


Please. Half those characters weren't even real letters.


----------



## BarneyR10 (Jan 30, 2014)

Guwop said:


> Why are you telling us, we're not at the event chanting his name :lol


im sure some of these guys are chanting yes along with the crowd at the event.. fuckers!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Christ, here we go. Let's just hope this is actually the last time they're doing this match.

Even though we know it's not.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Tardbasher12 said:


> W.O.A.T. match is coming up!!!


HHH?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Barrett probably made a wrong turn and ended up in Compton. Where a bunch of crips said "Cracker I've got some bad news".


:lel


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I thought Daniel Bryan was the main event? WTF


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Orton vs Cesaro at Smackdown is going to be awesome. :mark:


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Damn, even I can't shit on the main event with Betty White introducing it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That fabulous bitch.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They really wasted Betty White. Only the WWE would water down Betty White.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> W.O.A.T. match is coming up!!!


Not that rat again.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Betty White is adorable.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Its Golden Boy :cena2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Match of the century #483490430328398394943 up next! Are you ready, WWE Universe?! :vince5


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

Punkholic said:


> I hope the crowd shits all over this match.


preach ni gga


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How does this match define our future? If Cena wins, he wins. If Orton wins, he wins.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

DashingRKO said:


> Its Golden Boy :cena2


To follow up the Golden Girl.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

We are getting a Wrestlemania type main event people, let's enjoy this match :mark:


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I seriously hate that commentary team. They made me hate JBL.
> The power of WWE.


It crossed cringeworthy and went into seemingly drug induced inane drivel a while ago. Whoever talks into their into their headsets and tells them what to say is scum of the lowest degree.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

TheLoneShark said:


> Please. Half those characters weren't even real letters.


OMG. Are you trying to tell me that I don't know my own alphabet. :lmao


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Time for the FUTURE
His time is NOW


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THIS DEFINES OUR FUTURE!!!! 

Yes, the match that has happened 9 billion times over the course of the last 7 years will DEFINE OUR FUTURE!!! 

Vince be like "Fans, this match will define your future and you will fucking like it!"


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Betty White needs to come out and slap the shit outta these two in the main-event.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Please, please crowd mess up this Orton/Cena match. It would be the only thing making it worthwhile and watchable.

Surely even though Daniel Bryan isn't wrestling he'll be involved in the outcome?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Personally, I'd love to see Cena win clean and stare down with Bryan at the end of raw. Simple, effective, and compelling.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Oooh Cena shouting. HE MEANS BUSINESS.

Fuck off.


----------



## BarneyR10 (Jan 30, 2014)

i changed the channel fuck this match! i'll tune back in 4 minutes before it ends to see if anything happens.. but fuck this match.. Fuck Cena and Fuck DB! Especially DB! Overrated POS!


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

They have made kane look so weak since he went corporate :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

John cena is such a good guy


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Can already see it, Orton loss,win,loss,win,loss with the wins coming from Christian and Cesaro and the losses coming from Sheamus, Daniel Bryan and Sheamus. Predictable WWE


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Betty White: "I ca't tell you how much fun I've had tonight. *Makes awful joke* No, seriously, I can;t tell you whatever I was going to tell you. Alzheimers. I'm too old for this shit... Where am I again? Main event? Okay. Time for a main event. Cole, where am I? Hollywood? Fuck, this looks like Downtown. Have I missed my milk and cookies at the nursing home?"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Crowd goes mild for Orton, always cracks me up


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan already went though you Cena and he got







what does that tell the locker room?


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Barrett probably made a wrong turn and ended up in Compton. Where a bunch of crips said "Cracker I've got some bad news".


crips saying craCKer, i laughed:lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

If this crowd has a shred of decency, they would take a giant shit all over this match.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

"Greatest Rivalry EVER"


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Is Orton supposed to get boos, cheers or just complete silence? Not sure.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


>





THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


>


:lol

Repped


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Come on, LA, don't let us down! Shit all over this fucking shit.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

The only way this show could have been any better is if the Three Stooges made an appearance.

What a wonderful RAW.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

At least they don´t have to mute the crowd for Orton. They dead.


----------



## Doverio (Dec 28, 2013)

Randy Orton has the worst theme song of a legitimate main eventer.. ever

AH HEEEEA VOSSES


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I hear Pro Graps on TV
Edit the sound cuz fans bury
This match is shitttttttttttttty
So bor-ing!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

At least, compared to TLC 2013, we won't hear JBL saying "This is the most historical match of this business!" and "They'll be talking about this match 50 years from now!" fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Orton comes out to crickets once again


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow they totally wasted Betty White's time tonight. Totally useless to even invite her for that little crap.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

That was quite possible the worst match run-down I've ever heard, good work King.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

SoupBro said:


> Is Orton supposed to get boos, cheers or just complete silence? Not sure.


Indifference is what's best for business


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Barrett probably made a wrong turn and ended up in Compton. Where a bunch of crips said "Cracker I've got some bad news".


:lmao Now that segment would be greatness.


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

Cena running out of colors I see

Lime Green WTF


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> Not that rat again.


What the hell even is that..


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Orton comes out and nobody gives a fuck


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> If this crowd has a shred of decency, they would take a giant shit all over this match.


I really hope they do. Just like Pittsburgh did.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Pissed off. Leaving Sheamus for on RAW vs Orton and leaving Cesaro for Smackdown


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

The Celtic Irishman!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

JoMoxRKO said:


> "Greatest Rivalry EVER"


This match is important!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Haven't seen this match before


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Change the channel everyone.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Fargerov said:


> The only way this show could have been any better is *if the Three Stooges made an appearance.*
> 
> What a wonderful RAW.


What do you mean? They do commentary every week.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Let me guess guys, they are chanting for CM Punk?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Are they chanting CM Punk or cena sucks


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

And he starts with that fucking headlock AGAIN :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fuck you Cena and your little Neon Green Seattle Seahawks crap.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Is it me or is Cena's attire looking extra stupid nowadays.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

My God, Lawler that was brutal. Get it together, man.


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

My new girlfriend(the one who looks like Naomi and not AJ(my ex)) walks in and says why does it always seem like Orton and Cena are always fighting

And she doesn't even watch wrestling


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10:47 and this match has barely started. Good GOD, they're gonna go into an overrun with THIS fucking match. ark2


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

Cmon LA, shit on deez n iggas


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Can this crowd agree to cheer at the same time and the same thing. Sound like every person is shouting something else.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Fargerov said:


> The only way this show could have been any better is if the Three Stooges made an appearance.
> 
> What a wonderful RAW.


What are you talking about? They did make an appearance.. 

:selfie


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Lawler doesn't even care now that he's not a heel announcer. 

Am I supposed to believe that the crowd is going crazy with those chants....when I don't see a single mouth moving in that arena?


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Punkholic said:


> I really hope they do. Just like Pittsburgh did.


For what reason? Because you're butt hurt your boy QUIT?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, seems like crowd has just died.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Fuckery is expected.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Fargerov said:


> The only way this show could have been any better is if the Three Stooges made an appearance.
> 
> What a wonderful RAW.


You mean like this


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Orton isn't an all time great, as much as you keep saying it...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I hear the chants, but it doesn't look like anybody's actually chanting. Are they planting shit?


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Ledg said:


> OMG. Are you trying to tell me that I don't know my own alphabet. :lmao


You can't make up your own alphabet, this isn't fucking preschool. There's THE alphabet: ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ. I don't see any of that backwards R, crossed out O, retarded P bullshit in there.



Billy Kidman said:


> Damn, even I can't shit on the main event with Betty White introducing it.


Try harder. You might be constipated.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*****/*****


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Nobody gets a man in a headlock quite like Orton. Shivers up and down my spine every match.
Forget the Viper, he's the Constrictor.

rton2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jesus is Lawler having another heart attack, he can barely string words together.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

First time I've turned on Raw in almost a year and it's John Cena vs Randy Orton in the mainevent. Nice to see how far this company has come over the years.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Barrett probably made a wrong turn and ended up in Compton. Where a bunch of crips said "Cracker I've got some bad news".


Alright. I'm done. Goodnight everybody. :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hmm, maybe they are going opposite of muting tonight, so much noise and no fucks given by the crowd :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Fucking watching Full House over this shit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah! We close our rivalry tonight! Two weeks before we face each other again in an Elimination Chamber match for the title...HELLO!!!


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

weProtectUs said:


> Is it me or is Cena's attire looking extra stupid nowadays.


 Was thinking the same thing, he looks and has even somehow started to act even more like a cartoon character. He bounces around the ring like a clown, and that bit where he ran into the stadium like he'd ran from literally the last show was insane.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

shut up guys this is the last time we will see them wrestle...tell next year.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Did Cena mean they're closing their singles rivalry? Because they have a match against each other at Elimination Chamber


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Piping in chants on a live Main Event? :favre2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I still can't with this "tonight we close our rivalry". Nevermind closing it in an Iron Man match over four years ago, we'll just close it on a random Raw.

:StephenA


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

SP103 said:


> Fuck you Cena and your little Neon Green Seattle Seahawks crap.





weProtectUs said:


> Is it me or is Cena's attire looking extra stupid nowadays.


Super Skittles


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Fuck off LA with this bullshit. BOO THE FUCK OUT OF IT!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

John Cenas wearing hot pants :lol:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lol, crowd just couldn't give a shit about this match.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Barrett probably made a wrong turn and ended up in Compton. Where a bunch of crips said "Cracker I've got some bad news".


:clap:clap:clap

Probably shoved the gavel and cherry picker lift up his ass too.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Cena is the absolute worst at calling spots. fpalm


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

KuroNeko said:


> Fucking watching Full House over this shit.


Shooba do woop doo wah


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chicago Saint said:


> My new girlfriend(the one who looks like Naomi and not AJ(my ex)) walks in and says why does it always seem like Orton and Cena are always fighting
> 
> And she doesn't even watch wrestling


Does your girlfriend that looks like Naomi, have a friend that looks like Trish? :draper2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I swear you can hear Cena call spots every match, it's ridiculous how obvious he makes it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*"reverse elbow" *


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

So LA is a pretty shitty crowd.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Jesus is Lawler having another heart attack, he can barely string words together.


Or he has a 17 year old under his table


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> shut up guys this is the last time we will see them wrestle...tell next year.


These people need to learn to show some respect.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> So LA is a pretty shitty crowd.


Summerslam 2013


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Boring match


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Lol, crowd just couldn't give a shit about this match.


Is your TV on mute? They've been chanting "Lets go Cena" all match...


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

TheLoneShark said:


> You can't make up your own alphabet, this isn't fucking preschool. There's THE alphabet: ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ. I don't see any of that backwards R, crossed out O, retarded P bullshit in there.
> 
> 
> 
> Try harder. You might be constipated.


OMG again. He is a Bulgarian and by my own alphabet I meant THE BULGARIAN ALPHABET. Nobody before that his name was written in English. You made that up and your unrealistic letters. I was trying to say to you that the letters are REAL.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Lets go sound guy
Pipe in chants!

:vince6


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

cm PUNK! lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Barrett probably made a wrong turn and ended up in Compton. Where a bunch of crips said "Cracker I've got some bad news".


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WWE would do anything to shove this match down people's throat.


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

lol at the commentators acting like the audience is trying to get in ORTONs head


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

DashingRKO said:


> Does your girlfriend that looks like Naomi, have a friend that looks like Trish? :draper2


she has a friend that looks like Brodus Clay


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Chicago Saint said:


> My new girlfriend(the one who looks like Naomi and not AJ(my ex)) walks in and says why does it always seem like Orton and Cena are always fighting
> 
> And she doesn't even watch wrestling


I call bullshit. If you had a girlfriend that looked like Naomi, you wouldn't be wasting your time watching Raw. Either that or you're gay. Your pick.

Also, if you ditched a chick that looked like AJ for a chick that looks like Naomi, see an optician. For reals. Unless she looked like AJ Styles. Then I direct you to my first point.


----------



## immune to fear (May 11, 2012)




----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I saw CM Punk under the ring, guys.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

tables fixxed? fucking WWE


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

You can't wrestle chants getting muted


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Underdog Cena overcomes the knee injury!

Kinda funny Orton dragging him around by the armbands though.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

It's obvious why Rob Van Dam was backstage. Smoking some weed with Wiz Khalifa.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

DarkStark said:


> *"reverse elbow" *


:favre3

Reverse Elbow chants

AHAHAHAHA

:lmao


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

Orton picked him up by the arm band LMAO


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm really disappointed in this crowd right now.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That Orton posing everytime I see it :lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Did they turn up the mics as Orton did his pose? unk2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Or he has a 17 year old under his table


Wouldn't be surprised, considering a Divas match took place not too long ago.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

weak Fruity Pebbles chant :lol


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

You can tell the match is tanking when Orton does his poses.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Since Orton gets so upset about the lack of respect and crowd reaction, they should just have him wrestle with an earplug and play the fake crowd voices in his head.


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

So boring

i want to fast foward to end

i dont know how michael cole can fake excitement for this repetitive bullshit. Didnt we just see this shit


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

People are chanting CM Punk during the break.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

AwShucks said:


> I saw CM Punk under the ring, guys.


Chilling with Hornswoggle unk2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And no fucks are given this day.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Summerslam 2014 back at the staples center. Meh.


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

TheLoneShark said:


> I call bullshit. If you had a girlfriend that looked like Naomi, you wouldn't be wasting your time watching Raw. Either that or you're gay. Your pick.
> 
> Also, if you ditched a chick that looked like AJ for a chick that looks like Naomi, see an optician. For reals. Unless she looked like AJ Styles. Then I direct you to my first point.


I broke up with my AJ girlfriend because she went to school in California while I went to college in New York

My Naomi girlfriend is on her . so none of that going down this week


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

"Reverse elbow." :lmao


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

AwShucks said:


> I saw CM Punk under the ring, guys.


that was hornswoggle dressed as punk


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Matches like this make me happy I have not downloaded The App.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This match...

2/5

SOLPADEINE COMMERCIAL

:mark:


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Teach me the ways of the reverse elbow


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I might just go to sleep.. this match will end in dq


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Time to find another weird Marquis GIF


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Ledg said:


> OMG again. He is a Bulgarian and by my own alphabet I meant THE BULGARIAN ALPHABET. Nobody before that his name was written in English. You made that up and your unrealistic letters. I was trying to say to you that the letters are REAL.


Bulgarian alphabet? Stop making shit up. It's called THE alphabet for a reason. You know, like THE Sun. THE Moon. Because there's one. Jesus. Goddamn Soviet education system.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Boring chants! Finally!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

BORING CHANTS LOL


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

And we return... to BORING chants.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just end this.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

There are your "boring" chants. Can you fuck off about the crowd now please?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

BORING Chants LOL


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol Orton is awesome. *


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Summerslam 2014 back at the staples center. Meh.


Really? Where did you see that? If this is true, ugh.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Match of The Year Candidate

*boring chants while Michael Cole says they dominated for a decade*


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

We hear "Boring"

Orton hear's "Orton"


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOORING


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

....


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes. Pose for the crowd. We need your matches to be SLOWER with LESS ACTION and LIMITED WRESTLING MOVES.

FML


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Cena vs Orton - Best Feud Ever


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> It's obvious why Rob Van Dam was backstage. Smoking some weed with Wiz Khalifa.


:HHH2


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Match of the year here.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

booo BOOOOO


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Boring chants. :lol

Can you imagine Rock-Austin getting boring chants back in the day? Of course not.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

TheLoneShark said:


> Bulgarian alphabet? Stop making shit up. It's called THE alphabet for a reason. You know, like THE Sun. THE Moon. Because there's one. Jesus. Goddamn Soviet education system.


You're a fucking retard, go back to school.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Cena isnt in his prime anymore JBL


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

honestly guys...all of this crap is just undeniable proof the WM main event should have been Bryan vs Punk 60 minutes


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Boo/boo exchange?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Orton be like "Fuck your five moves!"


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

"they know each other so well!"

aka this is the 500th time we ve seen them face each other


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Really? Where did you see that? If this is true, ugh.


From ewrestlingnews:

"-- It was announced during a commercial break on RAW that the 2014 WWE SummerSlam pay-per-view will once again be taking place at the STAPLES Center in Los Angeles, California. This has become a yearly tradition for WWE."


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena rockin them South Pole jorts.


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

They're booing every strike this is absolute gold :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"Boring" chants. :lmao


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Betty White v Orton would be better then this for the 1000th time


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

"BORING"

"BOO/BOO"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WTF is Orton doing? :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Is Orton singing some Wiz :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton was just on gangsta shit talking to himself and mean mugging at the same time.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm 73% sure that Orton was just freestyle rapping to himself.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wait a minute. I saw Batista put Del Rio threw the announce table. How is the announce table back up?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Orton is giving them all the opportunities to chant for CM Punk and they aint taking it.


----------



## Eliminate (Jan 19, 2014)

:cena vs rton is such a fresh match!


----------



## Luke88 (Dec 4, 2013)

I've enjoyed raw tonight. Two solid tag matches, great Wyatt/Shield tease plus the end of the rivalry!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Headlock orton


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This is like watching a pantomime of "going through the motions."

Yes, Randy! MOAR RESTHOLDZ!

rton2


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

keep muting these chants... its just obvious now


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

yawn


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

FlemmingLemming said:


> I'm 73% sure that Orton was just freestyle rapping to himself.


Ok now THAT I would pay to see.

Obviously his first album would be titled "No Fucks Given".


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Chrome said:


> Boring chants. :lol
> 
> Can you imagine Rock-Austin getting boring chants back in the day? Of course not.


The difference of course being that A) Rock & Austin were legitimately the most over guys in the company with more over guys getting shoved down to showcase them for some reason and B) We didn't see the match 8 zillion kajillion billion million times! Seriously, I remember people saying that Rock/Austin going on three times at Mania was over kill, but that seems miniscule compared to this fucking series.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WTF was Orton just doing?! :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh god.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

headlock of the year!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> ......................................what the fuck am I seeing?


To be fair, that's probably the best thing I've seen so far in this match.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

can you guys stop quoting that gif .. what the hell


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Waiting for that Orton face to get turned into a gif :lmao


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Raw going overtime every week instead of cutting back on the fucking commercial breaks :lol


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

That was a vicious DDT.


----------



## Doverio (Dec 28, 2013)

Can't find the post but that wank that said his "gf looked like Naomi, 'not his ex' who looked like Aj" can't be real ? :lmao

Serious contender for #CuntoftheMonth


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Is the crowd really being muted. I'm not an expert like many on here are. Can't really notice.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

muting is getting just silly now


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This motherfucker here is on that good shit :lmao


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Sweet DDT there

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

How is this Mind Games? This isn't the Boiler Room Brawl, idiots.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a feeling that this will end VIA DQ. Probably a low blow finish.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Orton deserves a slammy for the most boring worker in the WWE.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cena is so much better against smaller guys. End this.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I think even Orton's expecting some trolling chants.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Orton's so slow I'm willing to bet his email inbox has shit that dates back to 1996


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Orton probably thinks he's getting good heat.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

TheLoneShark said:


> Bulgarian alphabet? Stop making shit up. It's called THE alphabet for a reason. You know, like THE Sun. THE Moon. Because there's one. Jesus. Goddamn Soviet education system.


OK, my mistake - Cyrillic alphabet but the point is the letters are real after all. English may be worldwide know language, but the world is not just UK and USA. And nope, we are not living in Soviet years any more. So be happy with your English education system. I can see your learnt a lot of things from it.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Randy Orton stealing a diva' s move.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Ratman said:


> Wait a minute. I saw Batista put Del Rio threw the announce table. How is the announce table back up?


Fisher Price wrestling tables, takes an instant to put back together :yes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I fucking hate you and your five moves.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Orton's funny.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Anybody that says Orton isn't over as a heel needs to see a doctor.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

five moves of doom


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

"You can taste his five-knuckle shuffle!" :lawler


King you sick fuck.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

I think I have seen this match more than Kofi Kingston v The Miz


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Doverio said:


> Can't find the post but that wank that said his "gf looked like Naomi, 'not his ex' who looked like Aj" can't be real ? :lmao
> 
> Serious contender for #CuntoftheMonth


Yeah, that guy is so full of shit.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Did WWE book this match so they can get a lot of muting-the-live-crowd practice? Will be interesting seeing the quarter hour rating for this match.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Eliminate said:


> :cena vs rton is such a fresh match!


Don't forget it's the match that will change our futures forever! :vince5


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

You'd think after facing Cena at least 97 times, he'd know to duck the shoulder blocks.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena kicking out at barely 2 from that DDT :cena3


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Can Brock come in and fuck them both up?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Stop


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Chicago Saint said:


> My new girlfriend(the one who looks like Naomi and not AJ(my ex)) walks in and says why does it always seem like Orton and Cena are always fighting
> 
> And she doesn't even watch wrestling


Tell your ex I said what up tho.. :AJ


:floyd2


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Tonight's Raw

3/10

Would not recommend


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Can Brock come in and fuck them both up?


please


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Randy Orton stealing a diva' s move.


Just looking out for his fellow Divas, yo.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I wanna see Cena try another hurricanrana.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

When does Orton ever go for a crossbody


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lawler has to be the most optimistic and delusional person in the world right now. :lmao


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Cena's 5 moves of doom must be taking their toll on Orton here..


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

TheLoneShark said:


> Bulgarian alphabet? Stop making shit up. It's called THE alphabet for a reason. You know, like THE Sun. THE Moon. Because there's one. Jesus. Goddamn Soviet education system.


http://www.phespirit.info/alphabet/bulgarian.htm


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Match is terrible, end this shit already.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Can Brock come in and fuck them both up?


That be great


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

BORK LAZER chair run in plz


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

TheLoneShark said:


> Bulgarian alphabet? Stop making shit up. It's called THE alphabet for a reason. You know, like THE Sun. THE Moon. Because there's one. Jesus. Goddamn Soviet education system.


I'm afraid I've got some bad news...

The Bulgarians use the Cyrillic alphabet, the same alphabet used by the Russians, Ukrainians, Belarusians, Serbians, some Central Asian peoples who use the Altaic languages of that general region. 

And, yes, this is far more interesting than Cena/Orton: Part 50,352,315.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cena sold that DDT like a fucking boss.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

It sounds like they're looping ambient crowd noise. It sounds so unnatural


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Betty White's already left the premises you dumbasses


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

betty white has done fuck all


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

These are the two stars who have dominated for the past decade. They have had countless matches against each other, yet they have NOTHING for chemistry. fpalm


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Id rather watch Golden Girls reruns then this match


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Alo0oy said:


> Anybody that says Orton isn't over as a heel needs to see a doctor.


If you think he's over enough to be the undesputed champion heading into a milestone Wrestlemania I think you need to see a doctor about getting some hearing aids.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Whenever Orton does the superplex, why do they never mention that his father used the move as a finisher?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena's spot calling is ruining this.


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

Avon Barksdale said:


> Tell your ex I said what up tho.. :AJ
> 
> 
> :floyd2


chill son, she still mine

:ambrose


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

he shouldve just punted cena right then

wow holy fuck this randy is whats up!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He really is on that good shit :lmao


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

ok orton....


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Is Randy Orton speaking in tongues?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao Orton!*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Orton going off tonight :banderas I fucking love it


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

TheLoneShark said:


> Bulgarian alphabet? Stop making shit up. It's called THE alphabet for a reason. You know, like THE Sun. THE Moon. Because there's one. Jesus. Goddamn Soviet education system.


You think there is only one Alphabet?

Jesus christ


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

lol orton has lost it


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, we haven't seen that before.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton's on some real good shit right now.:lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Whoa.. almost lost it there o.0


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao Orton spazzing out.

DABBA DABBDA DBBABABABBBAA.....


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

LOL


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

4 DDTs in one match...

FUCK IT WIN ANYHOW

:cena4


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

What the fuck was that :lol


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> It sounds like they're looping ambient crowd noise. It sounds so unnatural


id put money at this point they are and just gave up on the fans doing what they want them to


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Another sweet ddt

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL

"I NEVER DONE THAT BEFORE ITS NOT THE SAME OLD SHI-"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Randy has lost his goddamn mind.

And it's easily the best part of the match.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"Same old what?"
- Randy Orton

:lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> *I'm afraid I've got some bad news...*
> 
> The Bulgarians use the Cyrillic alphabet, the same alphabet used by the Russians, Ukrainians, Belarusians, Serbians, some Central Asian peoples who use the Altaic languages of that general region.
> 
> And, yes, this is far more interesting than Cena/Orton: Part 50,352,315.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Randy, u mad?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What does Betty White think of this match? Sweet nothing. She's on her way home, counting her money.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

SAME OLD WHAT? I'VE NEVER DONE THAT BEFORE!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bad For Business said:


> Can Brock come in and fuck them both up?


That would be marvelous.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Orton's boozed up or something. He's gone tonight


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Dafuq did Orton just babble??? :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Randy is off his tits :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

What'd he say? Can someone gif that?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Orton is over as fuck as a heel.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Has Orton legit lost his mind? lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The fuck is Orton doing? Lol. His antagonizing the crowd is the funniest part of this whole match, lol.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Holy Shit Orton :clap


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL Cena telling him what to do next while he's in the STF.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The crowd is cheering for every pin attempt, doesn´t matter by whom. They just want it to end.:lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Barnabyjones said:


> Betty White v Orton would be better then this for the 1000th time


Lol, I could just imagine Orton punting Betty White.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Orton just saw the Lord.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

orton speaking parseltounge


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Cena, like always, sells no shit.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Chicago Saint said:


> chill son, she still mine
> 
> :ambrose


Yeah, keep your finger puppet to yourself.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

well they got the crowd muting down to a science now


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

End this show plz.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Where is the gentleman Borkford?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Cena couldn't sell me my own future


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd pay good money for this match and i'm getting it for free :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Could they please just end this already? Fucking hell.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> What does Betty White think of this match? Sweet nothing. She's on her way home, counting her money.


Wrong, Betty White is on her way home with someone she hired to count her money for her


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Im pretty sure Cena would no sell being hit by a truck or having his limo explode at this point in his career


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This so going to end in a DQ. I still don't understand why I didn't just skip this shit and went to bed early today.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

connormurphy13 said:


> What'd he say? Can someone gif that?


*looked/sounded like he said SAME OL WHAT SAME OL WHAT SAME OL SH..... then he did that cocky ass smile*


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

:lol that early kickout 


WOW


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Orton fell off the wagon. He's popping pills and smoking pot right now. 
Shit might even have some angel dust on it.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

CENA KICKS OUT AT 2 LOL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This motherfucker is gone :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they going to finisher fest us? Please don't and just get this over with.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You gotta be fucking kidding me.


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

Cena always just pops up, always


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

And here we go...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

rko out of nowhere!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And that's why I don't buy Bray Wyatt beating John Cena at Mania.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RKO OUTTA NOWHERE :mark:

Cena kicks out :bosh4


----------



## ericanderson (Jan 27, 2014)

This company has ruined the whole idea of a finisher



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:kobe9 Cena shitting on the Champ's finisher on free TV.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Someone teach Cena how to do a near fall FFS!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

JAWN CENA KICKED OUT BAH GAWD HES THE GREATEST EVER


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> Can Brock come in and fuck them both up?


:lelbrock


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

NEVER GIVE UP


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

More resilient = Sells for no man!


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Son of a bitch...


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

End this abortion of a match please


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Did you really think I was gonna lose?! :cena2 :cena3 :cena4 :cena5 :cena


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Didn't even get anywhere near 3.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Finisher killing for the win.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

OMG!!! HE KICKED OUT OFF A FINISHER!!! NO ONE HAS EVER DONE THAT!!! ESPECIALLY IN WWE!!!!!!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

It's 11:05 PM. Time slot filled. Finish this match.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh my god! DDT and finisher kick outs hard at 2. So exciting...

:favre3


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I thought finishers were supposed to finish matches, but I don't know gaiz


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

WHY DOES THIS MOTHERFUCKER STILL NOT KNOW HOW TO DO A NEAR FALL.


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

i thought cena was gonna lose clean right there, srs


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Same match from Rumble :lmao*


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Cena no sells everything and will never lose clean... he's why wrestling fans dissapear


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Send Austin out there


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao :lmao at Randy flipping out at the crowd omfg LoL


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

where is sweet Borkford?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Yay all the finishers!

They'll swap them over next.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Cena asking the ref if it was a 3 count


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That might be the worst fucking cover I have ever seen, lol. If Cena had planted any more of his body over Orton's lower half, it would have qualified as a blow job.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I hate the new fashion of kicking, at least, of one finisher.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Way better than their TLC match...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Orton fell off the wagon. He's popping pills and smoking pot right now.
> Shit might even have some angel dust on it.


He needs to share with the IWC so we are entertained by his matches


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Kicking out of finishers 30 times a match makes it good, apparently.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

see..that right there is why people hate Cena..no sell RKO into the AA


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This bitch wouldn't sell a damn shankage.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Just finish this shit already, please. We all know it's going to end up in a DQ sooner or later.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

ElTerrible said:


> The crowd is cheering for every pin attempt, doesn´t matter by whom. They just want it to end.:lmao


Interesting spin.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ugh. Thank God it's over. That was hard to watch.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cena wins lol, of course.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

why the fuck did i just watch that


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

CENA WINS LMAO


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL CENA WINS.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

:cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Typical bullshit. Fuck off cena.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Oh great


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good match. I'm not sure it's a good idea to beat Orton clean two Raws in a row though.


----------



## ericanderson (Jan 27, 2014)

So...the champion of the company loses every week?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena must have kicked out of every guys' finisher on the roster from the past 10 years at least 50 times each.

And the ****** wins. :lol God, does this guy suck in every aspect.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Champ losing clean two straight weeks :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah.


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

recycled moves from rumble :lmao


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Urgh.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

CENAWINSLOL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

World champion, guys.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol, Cena, Kofi did that too.*


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

SAME OLD SHIT !!!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Orton is booked like such shit :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Orton eats two clean pins at Raw two weeks in a row and this is the WWE champion


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Nice match


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Did he pin him with the fucking leg drop? 

I turned away for a second and that's all I saw.

EDIT ~ No, he didn't. Damn, that would've been funny.


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

Cena just went through a war

Walks out like it was nothing

SAME OLD SHIT


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Save us, Undertaker!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

And no one, but a couple, gave a fuck.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Boreton losing clean never gets old. Sadly, I see him retaining at EC.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh fucking hell, clean as well


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

The Champion is a Jobber


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

And some of you think Wyatt is going to go over Cena?!?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Amber B said:


> This bitch wouldn't sell a damn shankage.


He wouldn't sell a train wreck.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

CENA WON WHAT A SHOCKER!!!!!!!!oneoneeleven


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Now it's beyond obvious Orton's winning at elimination chamber.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> This bitch wouldn't sell a damn shankage.


*NOPE!*


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

10 more years in the main event.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What a surprise, the fucker wins clean after kicking out of every fucking thing imaginable.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Orton buried. Match of the year imo. Future defined.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay, now that's over... what was the point of that match? I mean, no matter who won it changed nothing did nothing and meant absolutely fucking nothing... only good thing about that was Orton going off.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cena won clean woooooo love cena


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

DashingRKO said:


> RKO OUTTA NOWHERE :mark:
> 
> Cena kicks out :bosh4


:ti I KNEW you were gonna be highly upset brah. :ti


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Did you guys really, really think I was gonna lose?! :cena2


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Back to back clean losses by the Unified Champ on free t.v.

4 DDTs and a jump cutter all hard kicked out at 2.

:buried :berried


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

First shut up JBL.
Second what an ending... fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, Orton's retaining at EC. It's clear as day.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena won again! Like fucking whoa! Did not see that coming!!!!

OK, so this shit is over right? You said this was the last time! Fucking Right! Never again, one on one, Cena/Orton...NEVER NEVER NEVER!!! You said it! We have it on tape. It is NEVER happening again, right?!?!? You are telling us the truth! Fucking right? 

Oh fuck it, this will be the main event of Wrestlemania 32, won't it?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Amazing, if that was their final match then wow. :clap


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Do Deet doot do, Do deet doot do. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

I think there's a pattern to this Randy Orton gauntlet. Randy loses on Raw, then wins on Smackdown.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

losing clean two weeks in a row...wow lol.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

champ losing clean two weeks in a row... and why cena cant ever lose clean is beyond me


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

cena won clean? yippee


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

You mean....you mean the match is....finally over????


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Way to sell after the match, talentless hack.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

:cena4*CENAWINSLOL!!!*:cena4


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

and yet the belt doesn't change hands. 

Way to discredit the belt once again, as usual.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

AO - All Over

yeah... that's a real phrase, jerry..


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

The future of the WWE has been determined. John Cena is the face of the WWE!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Another shitty end to RAW fpalm


----------



## ericanderson (Jan 27, 2014)

Ugh why did I even tune in. I hadn't watched a second in over two weeks and turn it back on to watch this


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Orton's winning at elimination chamber


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

It was A.O. all over

really King LMAO


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL AT THAT ENDING


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

How many times do the WWE plan on having their world champion lose cleanly?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't with this company. :lmao
I want whatever Orton was on so that this shit seems bearable. :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I like Orton and everything, but he doesn't half give match results away by his demenour. That freak out he had after the DDT made it obvious Cena was going over. Dude just can't hide his emotions.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Barring that main event, this wasn't that bad of an episode.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That was pretty piss poor


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

There is no way that Cesaro beat Orton in Smackdown!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That is supposed to sell EC how? Really?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Can't wait until next week when Orton/The Authority open Raw talking about how Orton lost to Cena like Orton didn't beat him the last two PPV's.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

truelove said:


> champ losing clean two weeks in a row... and why cena cant ever lose clean is beyond me


Politics


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Cena sells less than the Curtis Axel shirt.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cena shakes off his "injuries" just like that after commentary couldn't stop saying how "hurt" he was the entire time.

Champ losing clean again on free TV. :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And people from today actually think this guy is good in the ring. Call me when he actually sells something.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, Orton's retaining at EC. It's clear as day.


Yep he's gonna lose every week leading up and then win at EC....way to build up your champ for Mania!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can they make it anymore obvious that Orton will win at the chamber after all these losses? fpalm


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Why make your champion look so weak?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> I can't with this company. :lmao
> I want whatever Orton was on so that this shit seems bearable. :lmao


Why not just stop watching? Are you addicted?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ericanderson said:


> So...the champion of the company loses every week?


Unify the titles they said. The World Heavyweight Champion isn't credible because he loses every week they said. :ti :ti


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Poor Christian buried again, only guy having to do the job to the world champion.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Chicago Saint said:


> It was A.O. all over
> 
> really King LMAO


:lmao Senile old cunt needs to retire already. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"Batista & Orton have great tattoos?" Most random sign ever. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The sad thing about this show is the mid carder matches were all great but the main event was crap, and dB didn't wrestle.


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

Vacate all titles and give them to Cena

he da best, serious


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

DarkStark said:


> *Same match from Rumble :lmao*


The house show main event I saw the other night was better than this, because they had a cage and they used it! There was even a pretty cool spot where Orton flipped Cena "face-first" into the cage, and Cena sold being dazed enough to turn around into an RKO. But of course Cena kicked out at 2 and 99/100ths! :cena3

Unfortunately, they had the "you can win by escaping the cage" clause, which annoys you and I among others.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Orton being booked like an absolute fucknut









The WWE Champion made to look like a mong









The WWE Championship









Such a prestigious title









Pinnacle of the sport









So meaningful









WWE


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Orton has to be retaining eh? Great match. Probably my favorite they've ever had


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Most predictable ppv in a while:*

Wyatts to win due to Shield breaking up
Orton to retain title miraculously after losing tons prior to the ppv
Batista to defeat Del Rio


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

LAME.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

raw tonight 10/10


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

"The Final Chapter of John Cena vs. Randy Orton"

"..."

"JK! New book out next week!"


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

So Shield vs Wyatts atm is the one reason to order EC. I know the Network should fix all their PPV numbers but they aren't doing a great job selling this last one. You'd think they would so it would encourage more people to get the Network in order to watch the PPVs.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Another nice RAW without ruined superman Cena win ending. What do we have to do to get rid of Cena!!??


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

That match was worth it just to watch Orton go batshit crazy during the middle of it :lmao


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Another finisher fest of course, which gives people a reason to call that a good match. Lol please go.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

ElTerrible said:


> Poor Christian buried again, only guy having to do the job to the world champion.


shouldn't even be in the main event scene, should be jobbing his skinny ass away in the mid card while clapping to a bathroom break audience.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Daniel Bryan wins last week, show closes with him being buried by Kane and Orton. Raw ends this week, John Cena standing tall. :vince2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> And people from today actually think this guy is good in the ring. Call me when he actually sells something.












:troll


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> :ti I KNEW you were gonna be highly upset brah. :ti


No matter how many times I've seen it, this m'fucker Golden Boy kicks out of multiple finishers and wins...and he doesn't sell it. Dafuq!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> That is supposed to sell EC how? Really?


...and they wonder why PPV buyrates go down.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

This bitching about this match is ridiculous. I was thoroughly entertained even though Cena won. You guys can fuck off with the finisher fest nonsense too. They each kicked out of 1.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

The lack of sells is gettin offensive to the crowd.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Why not just stop watching? Are you addicted?


No, she just thinks its cool to write ''i can't :lmao'' in every second post


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Orton lost to Kofi, Bryan, and Cena clean in the past month.

Sheamus will probably be added to that list, next week.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Can they make it anymore obvious that Orton will win at the chamber after all these losses? fpalm


its a trick

hes actually just going to be legit buried


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well overall the show was much better than last week. Shield/Wyatts/Bryan/Cesaro/crowd pretty much are holding things together right now. Everything else served a purpose for the most part and the first few matches were pretty damn good. The opening promo was the same thing they've been doing for 5 months now so even though it wasn't bad... it's just the whole "we don't trust you Orton lolyes we do" shit isn't going anywhere.

Main event was bad. People are just sick of Batista/Orton/Cena with the same old shit in 2014. It won't stop them from hogging main events though. Ah well, most of the rest of the show was pretty good.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Poor orton


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Enjoyed the match they had tonight. Much better than their poor Royal Rumble match, but of course, people will shit on tonight's match because it's John Cena and Randy Orton.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ridiculous

no reason for cena to win

a decent match wasted on a dumb ending


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I remember when finisher kick outs were saved for Wrestle Mania main events. Now it's just a crutch for sub par workers to have what they think is a great match.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

In all honesty, I feel like everyone is just saying "lame" and "this sucked" 'cause it's Randy and Cena. Did I want them main eventing? No. But, this was a pretty good and entertaining match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ElTerrible said:


> Poor Christian buried again, only guy having to do the job to the world champion.


Orton will beat Cesaro clean on Smackdown. Hopefully Cesaro has a good showing in the match.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

GNR4LIFE said:


> No, she just thinks its cool to write ''i can't :lmao'' in every second post


It's pretty impressive, like.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Gwilt said:


> Cena sells less than the Curtis Axel shirt.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chin Musik (Feb 4, 2014)

LMAO Orton gonna win with dirty finish at elemination chamber

confirmed


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Chicago Saint said:


> It was A.O. all over
> 
> really King LMAO


He's so bad, it has actually gotten funny. :lmao


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

where was the sweet Borklestein?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Good Main Event

Orton always brings the best out of John Cenain the ring


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

We're supposed to want heel champions to lose which makes us want to watch PPVs yet by the time PPVs come around we all want the fucking heel to win cos the faces are annoying wankers.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Despite the eternal disease that is John Cena, EC PPV isn't looking that bad.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

DogSaget said:


> its a trick
> 
> hes actually just going to be legit buried


Wouldn't be surprising.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Welcome to WCW Raw is Nitro ... wow. This is shit.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

It's one thing to have the WWE champion lose a non-title match once in a while, but Orton has now lost clean to Kofi,Bryan, and Cena within about a month. Just dumb, expecially after they have him retain at the Chamber.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*AO :lawler*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> And people from today actually think this guy is good in the ring. Call me when he actually sells something.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That Orton temper tantrum was the first time he's legit entertained me in years. Almost blew a gasket.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Shield vs. Wyatt tease was definitely the highlight of the show.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> This bitching about this match is ridiculous. I was thoroughly entertained even though Cena won. You guys can fuck off with the finisher fest nonsense too. *They each kicked out of 1.*


Oh please, fuck all that, did finishers become so devalued now? Shit match.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Orton doesnt care about winning matches but he shows up when the title is on the line.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I thought Raw was a good show. The Wyatt/Shield tease was intense, we had three good tag matches and a good main-event match even though it's Cena and Orton.

Raw shows seem better to me when they cut out mid-card hell garbage. (Even though there was still some in the show)


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Gwilt said:


> Cena sells less than the Curtis Axel shirt.


Funniest post of the night. :lmao


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

jcmmnx said:


> I remember when finisher kick outs were saved for Wrestle Mania main events. Now it's just a crutch for sub par workers to have what they think is a great match.


This. I remember back in the day it would be shocking when someone kicked out of a finisher. Now it's really not that big of a deal. The only 2 finishers that have never been kicked out of that I can think of are Bryan's Running Knee and Reign's Spear.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Superhippy said:


> It's one thing to have the WWE champion lose a non-title match once in a while, but Orton has now lost clean to Kofi,Bryan, and Cena within about a month. Just dumb, expecially after they have him retain at the Chamber.


well Bryan makes sense. He's the best in the world. But yeah the rest are jobbers though


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

AwShucks said:


> Orton buried. Match of the year imo. Future defined.


Not even match of the show. Real Americans tag smoked the no sell finisher fest 10 years out of date.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I really hate how its popular now for everyone to kick out of finisher moves so easily. I noticed this trend starting when hbk/taker did it like 10 times in a match at WM and finisher spam has been in a lot of matches since then.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

If Orton walks out of EC Champion then WWE are retarded. 

They've killed any momentum hes got.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Come on, guys. Cena needed that win. He's been booked like shit the past 10 years. PAY ATTENTION.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Avon Barksdale said:


> Oh please, fuck all that, did finishers become so devalued now? Shit match.


Yeah because that happens each week...I can't remember the last time someone kicked out out of a finisher on Raw before tonight. Get over yourself pussy.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, someone needs to make a gif of the 2 "surprise" moments of the night. Commentary teams reaction when Kane appeared, and Ortons reaction when Cena kicked out


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They've totally devalued the champion and the belt(s). Well done guys...


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I've seen this match (Orton vs Cena) so much in the past 2 months it's ridiculous. Attended a live event and it was that again!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I still say Orton retains at the Chamber after looking like a chump losing to all these wrestlers...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> I still say Orton retains at the Chamber after looking like a chump losing to all these wrestlers...


But why though? He's got no credibility left. Every week he's out there grovelling to the authority, now he's regularly losing cleanly too, they're making him look pathetic, not weak.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> In all honesty, I feel like everyone is just saying "lame" and "this sucked" 'cause it's Randy and Cena. Did I want them main eventing? No. But, this was a pretty good and entertaining match.


It was the typical WWE main event style match they've been having forever complete with Cena exposing the business every 30 seconds with spot calling. There was no selling, psychology, or story being told. It was just dudes doing moves, no selling, and exposing the biz.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

A good overall Raw with a shit ending. 
Like did the WWE not hear the fans at the RR? Why would they give us the same match and do nothing to spice it up?


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Fuck you WWE. Ryback and Axel should be main eventing Wrestlemania.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Umm....did the last like 50 pages get cut or something??


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

TripleG said:


> Are they honest to God telling us how to use electronic devices?? You fucking kidding me?
> 
> If we already have the device, shouldn't that imply that we already know how to use it?


That goes to show exactly what WWE thinks of it's audience. They need to tell people how to download a phone app, how to connect a console to their tv and stuff like that.....I knew how to connect stuff to a TV when I was like 4.

WWE is so out of touch with its fans it's just sad. What's next? WWE giving people instructions on how to access the internet? Or how to DVR an episode of Raw.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

USCena said:


> Umm....did the last like 50 pages get cut or something??


Yup they went away for a while.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> But why though? He's got no credibility left. Every week he's out there grovelling to the authority, now he's regularly losing cleanly too, they're making him look pathetic, not weak.


That's just what Heels do these days. He's just a heel simple as that. He'll probably retain because that's how booking thinks to get him heat. It's ass backwards...


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Deptford said:


> That's just what Heels do these days. He's just a heel simple as that. He'll probably retain because that's how booking thinks to get him heat. It's ass backwards...


Good old "Reverse Momentum". A booking staple for the past 100 years.


----------



## aVanillaMidget (Feb 1, 2013)

No one powerbombing Betty White through a table tonight is what's wrong with America!

Is Randy Orton going to actually be hurt? 

Monday Night Smackdown (Raw) review


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

dxbender said:


> That goes to show exactly what WWE thinks of it's audience. They need to tell people how to download a phone app, how to connect a console to their tv and stuff like that.....I knew how to connect stuff to a TV when I was like 4.
> 
> WWE is so out of touch with its fans it's just sad. What's next? WWE giving people instructions on how to access the internet? Or how to DVR an episode of Raw.


SHHHHH. Somebody is gonna forward this to Vince and he'll realize he forgot to do it.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> SHHHHH. Somebody is gonna forward this to Vince and he'll realize he forgot to do it.


What, you think they're not going to have a million promos on how to log-on to the WWE Network and register?


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Yeah because that happens each week...I can't remember the last time someone kicked out out of a finisher on Raw before tonight. Get over yourself pussy.


That's the point idiot, and because of its frequent occurrence, you accept that bullshit? Gtfo *******.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Seth_Rollins_Responds_to_CM_Punk_Chants.html



> *What Happened After Tonight's RAW In Los Angeles,*
> 
> - The dark main event after tonight's WWE RAW in Los Angeles saw John Cena, Batista and Daniel Bryan defeat The Wyatt Family by disqualification when The Wyatts triple teamed Bryan. After the bell, Cena and Bryan waited in the ring while Batista shook hands at ringside. Batista left to go to the back while Cena and Bryan got a "yes!" chant started.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> SHHHHH. Somebody is gonna forward this to Vince and he'll realize he forgot to do it.


He's too busy trying to figure out how to keep Cena as the ace over Bryan.

Apparently I need to watch that opening 6 man, and that Real Americans tag was f'n awesome.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Seth_Rollins_Responds_to_CM_Punk_Chants.html


You know a guy is massively over and the real star when he's the one every other face has to team with in order to be seen as a face.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Reaper Jones said:


> What, you think they're not going to have a million promos on how to log-on to the WWE Network and register?


I can picture it now

Step 1.Power on your computer by pressing the power button(and they'll show an icon of what the power button looks like)

Step 2.Once the computer is loaded, move your mouse(they'll show a visual of what the mouse looks like) to the internet icon(and they'll show logo of Internet Explorer)

Step 3.Once the internet is loaded, move your mouse to the address bar and click and drag the mouse across the bar to highlight the text

Step 4.Delete all the text by pressing the delete key on your keyboard(they'll show you where it's located on the keyboard too)

Step 5.On the address bar, enter 'www.WWENETWORK.com' before pressing the enter key on your keyboard

And this will continue for 2-3 more minutes.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

dxbender said:


> I can picture it now
> 
> Step 1.Power on your computer by pressing the power button(and they'll show an icon of what the power button looks like)
> 
> ...


:lol Would be at least bearable if they started at step 5. But I highly doubt it. They still think that the "internet marks" don't actually watch their show and therefore everyone else is still an AOL user (do they even exist anymore?)


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

dxbender said:


> That goes to show exactly what WWE thinks of it's audience. They need to tell people how to download a phone app, how to connect a console to their tv and stuff like that.....I knew how to connect stuff to a TV when I was like 4.
> 
> WWE is so out of touch with its fans it's just sad. What's next? WWE giving people instructions on how to access the internet? Or how to DVR an episode of Raw.


The worst part is, they're wasting opportunities to really promote the network in the right way.

They should be airing clips of classic matches from the past, and really stressing the fact that you'll get every WWE PPV ever. They should also just stress that you'll get every PPV of this year for $120.

By diluting the message and bringing up all this other bs, they're taking the focus off of the major selling points.

They can simply provide a link to an explanation of how to get this stuff, for those who don't know.

I also agree with the person who said that they should do all that is possible, to simply liken it to being akin to Netflix. That's easily identifiable, so there's no need to get bogged down in all of these over-explanations.


ETA: I don't have a problem with them explaining how to get something, but from what I could tell before I tuned out, it seemed counter-intuitive because it went on forever.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Reaper Jones said:


> What, you think they're not going to have a million promos on how to log-on to the WWE Network and register?


I was talking about using the Internet and DVR. Of course they're gonna use the Network to treat us like retards who don't know how to tie our own shoes.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_76269.shtml#.Uvm8fPldUuc



> - After Raw went off the air, WWE set up a six-man tag main event of John Cena, Daniel Bryan, and Batista vs. The Wyatt Family.
> 
> Dark Match: Cena & Bryan & Batista beat The Wyatts at 5:17. Luke Harper started things off in the ring vs. Cena. Cena battled Harper, Erick Rowan, and Bray Wyatt in order before Rowan came back in. Cena gave Bryan the hot tag as Harper did the same with Bray. Bryan then hot-tagged Batista, who hit Harper with a spear and went for a Batistabomb, only to be attacked by all three members of the Wyatt Family for a DQ. Cena and Bryan then chased Bray and Harper out of the ring, leaving Rowan alone. Cena hit him with the AA, Batista hit him with the spear, and Bryan sent the fans home happy with a running knee to Rowan's face.
> 
> ...


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> I want somebody to tell me, when the hell did everyone start loving Mark Henry? 10-15 years ago he was just another guy


Uhm, do you really expect someone to stay the same for 10-15 years? lol, he's not Kofi Kingston, have you not watched his reign in 2011 or even watched his fake retirement


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Another horrendous RAW. I feel bad for the people who enjoy this shit.

Talk about having low standarts and all.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

power bomb spot


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well I was bord reading the results - I've not watched raw for weeks. Daniel Bryan didn't even wrestle on tv last night so there really wasn't much of a reason to watch. Comedy matches and then over done cena vs orton matches don't entertain me. And who is Betty white and why was she on a wrestling show!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

That Cena/Orton match was better than I thought. Started off slow but gradually got the crowd cheering for it. I guess Cena wins to get his win back and to send the crowd happy. I'm all for it. Dolph Ziggler had to job to Del Rio. The Batista/Del Rio feud is really starting off bad. The crowd was booing Batista and it will be hilarious if the fans finally cheer for Del Rio for once in this feud. Nice powerbomb spot onto the table though. We are starting to see the beginning of The Usos/NAO feud though which was good. I was not buying the commentary team on trying to put over the US Title as being prestigious. It would be prestigious if there were actually feuds for it. There were storyline progressions in all the other matches so at least there wasn't much random booking. Daniel Bryan all of a sudden took over CM Punk's storyline....


----------



## HairyNipples (Apr 16, 2013)

Horrible show. 0/10. Nothing is good about WWE at all. I am mostly concerned about the retarded pussies being raised on this garbage.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Making Orton lose cleanly 3 times is childish booking, it doesn't make the other guys look like a threat it makes him look like a terrible champion


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Am I the only one really struggling to stay invested right now?

Besides that GOAT Shield vs Wyatt stare down nothing excited me.

Honestly, the crowd was so hot, but anything other then what The Sheild or Wyatts did, didn't excite one bit.

Mainevent was just another Orton vs Cena match, Bryan really didn't do much, and Batista squashed Del Rio and now their facing each other?

Honestly good crowd but overall show was about a 3 or a 4, honestly fear for Mania this year.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I liked last night's RAW.

I thought the tag match between Real Americans & Christian and Sheamus was awesome. Match of the night, imo.

Also the staredown between Wyatt's & Shield was epic. This feud is so good. :mark:


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> Welcome to WCW Raw is Nitro ... wow. This is shit.


Nitro was awesome. STFU


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

You can clearly hear people booin Batista more than cheering, so those fake pops for him were awsome.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Nitro was awesome. STFU


Not in 2000.


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

Cena vs Orton was fine up until the unnecessary finishing sequence. This has got to be the last time we see them one on one, they've completely ran out of ways to make it somewhat interesting. And Orton losing clean again is just bizarre.

Thought the rest of the show was good though. Wyatts vs Rhodes & Rey was good, Sheamus/Christian vs Real Americans was very good, and progression of Shield vs Wyatts. Still think EC could be half decent.


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

Cobalt said:


> Am I the only one really struggling to stay invested right now?
> 
> Besides that GOAT Shield vs Wyatt stare down nothing excited me.
> 
> ...


So sad but true. Each week we get closer to Mania and things get worse instead of better I lose a little more interest. I was hoping to hang around until the Network and enjoy Mania but it's getting tough and I am beginning to have serious doubts WM30 will be the show it should be. 

Hopefully they stop dickin around and really ramp things up once EC is over and the Network is launched.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Checked the results. 

Decided to watch Christmus/Americans and it was AWESOME. Totally unexpected gem.

Caught Bray and Rey with that caught finisher too :mark:

Obviously skipped the main event till the last 2 minutes and saw a fucking shitty finisher fest :lmao

Filler Raw, not surprising. Nothing will happen until DA NETWORK :selfie


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

These are going to be some slow Raws until EC.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I thought last nights Raw was actually really good, filler was spaced out well.

The tag match was great, but I wanted the Real Americans to go over, Cesaro was a beast.

Poor Ziggler. 

:vince


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Had absolutely no hopes for this Raw given last weeks was one of the worst i can recall. 

This one was done quite well though in comparison. Some very good matches and Shield/Wyatts build was pretty good although i think the tease to get in the ring has been done to death and they could have done something better. 

Batista comes across a million times better when he isn't wearing his sunglasses and skinny jeans too. More segments like that from him and less mic time. 

No idea why they chose to bury ziggler in a 90 second match with Del Rio when they have Ryder or Brodus Clay backstage. Strange decision. 

Cena/Orton was w/e. Decent for what it was, hopefully they don't feud again any time soon. Bryan/HHH/Kane was decent too. 

Elimination Chamber may not be too bad of a PPV after all. I'm really hoping though that if this is the only time we are going to get Shield/Wyatts that they make it a street fight or put it in the chamber. A standard 6-man tag just isn't enough for this feud unless they plan on continuing it into Mania which i wouldn't be against but it's very doubtful they will choose to do that.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Elimination Chamber may not be too bad of a PPV after all. I'm really hoping though that if this is the only time we are going to get Shield/Wyatts that they make it a street fight or put it in the chamber. A standard 6-man tag just isn't enough for this feud unless they plan on continuing it into Mania which i wouldn't be against but it's very doubtful they will choose to do that.


Yeah their match needs to be stepped up a bit more, can't see it going in to WM with Bray VS Cena as a "Lock" that would leave one Shield member out unless they do a title unification with the IC. Which would then dull down this feud for WM


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Bryan is so bad on the mic, I can't even watch the opening segment, woah


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Best fucking match of last night was Sheamus with drunk looking Christian vs. Real Americans

The Chamber ppv is looking like a fucking easily predictable ppv with:

Orton obviously winning
Shield obviously splitting up
Batista obviously going over ADR


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

. Boring promo at the beggining, but at least is good to see that they recall the past of Orton and HHH. The Autorithy needs to stop to try be the center of everything. 

. Nice match. Great hthat Wyatt make his finisher in that way, more unpredictable to the future. Sweet promo like always.

. Another entertaining segment of the Shield. Reigns is doing more and more face things.

. Santino and Fandango wasn't bad, but really uninteresting. Miz is still random.

. Generic and meh promo of Sheamus. The guy just scream heel!

. Amazing match! Really happy that the people start to get behind Cesaro, he is really the future. Sheamus is the only one in that match that doesn't need the pin, but at least was in Swagger and not Cesaro.

. Just a "I'll win" Cena promo. 

. Poor Ziggler. He really deserve better than this, and when you have Alberto, who only quality is great a good match, doing a short one, show just how boring he is. 

. The thing of Batista makes no sense. He put Del Rio throught a table and then say that he have bussiness and is a happy with a match. Alberto should the one complaining to HHH.

. Lita <3

. Filler match with the Usos, but happy that the finally seems to get the title. I have great hopes that RD will make this guys looks like gold.

. So dissapointing that is Mark Henry. Henry face has nothing compared with heel Henry. I hope that this makes Ambrose defends his title more often. The stare of Wyatts and Shield was great, like the old times.

. With this stupid multipl tag teams match, the Divas division is going nowhere.

. Rusev. :clap

. The spanish table was saying something like "HHH should take Bryan of the chamber for doing this to Kane" I really hope that doesn't happen.

I stopped watching, because I have zero interest in Orton/Cena 38904709824, so that was Raw to me.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

> - During the Mark Henry vs. Dean Ambrose mid-match commercial, a loud "C-M Punk" chant broke out because the crowd seemed bored with the match. Shield member Seth Rollins grabbed the mic and addressed the crowd: "C-M Who?"


Is there any videos of this.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Did Lawler kill Barrett or something.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Didn't even bother watching Cena/Orton but thought most of Raw was good. The Shield/Wyatts segment was brilliantly done. Bray's Sister Abigail on poor Rey Rey too, just awesome. Sheamus/Christian/Real Americans was very very good too. Quite liked Reigns' little digs at Ambrose too in the back. Was hoping he'd spear Betty White too at some point but you can't have everything.


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

All crap except Wyatts/Shield.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Big Dog said:


> Did Lawler kill Barrett or something.


Had to keep his word from last week.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> The tension is real.


Damn real.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Randy needs to lose his shit more during matches.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

GNR4LIFE said:


> No, she just thinks its cool to write ''i can't :lmao'' in every second post


:lmao :lmao she is the fucking worst poster on here


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just got done with the rest of Raw after I went away last night.

- Sheamus/Christian vs Real Americans was great and a very enjoyable tag.

- Cena/Orton, despite the stupid finish, was a fun match. Better than their Rumble match and thankfully, the crowd wasn't as annoying. Very electric and loud, in fact.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

JY57 said:


> http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_76269.shtml#.Uvm8fPldUuc


Very interesting stuff here. HHH just didn't want the world to see Bryan wrestle, but he didn't want the fans to go home unhappy. He actually has a heart! This story line is such a fine line between real and fake which is the main reason I still think it is fun to watch.


I thought the opening segment was alright just because the crowd was red fucking hot. The the point of chanting for Daniel Bryan and basically throwing ortons concebtratiin completely off. Crowd made this show above average. The Wyatt match was decent but the promo after had sort of a "pay per view" feel as did a lot of the show. Something to do with the camera angles.

Loved the Shields promo as well as Ambrose's match. Just an old school title reign in my opinion for ambrose. Hadn't defended in awhile which made the match significant. 

Still bummed about Ziggler. Hhh using ziglers popularity to put Batista over. Unreal. 

The we the people chants were just classic. Smark crowd for sure. Cesaro chants as well. Christian is awfully lame.

And the Shield vs Wyatt stand off was just outstanding. As good as it gets and I have a feeling that this feud might last longer than Ec but who knows. The Shield is really stealing the show every night for me. People have been saying it for awhile but Reigns really is gonna be a monster and he is getting quite the push right now. 

Very decent show when everyone said it was gonna be garbage. Wasn't even close to perfect but the crowd made certain segments and matches very entertaining.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Orton flipping his shit = automatic best part of this show. 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

If Orton's going to continue losing like this I'll be totally fine with it if he just goes completely mad and starts rapping during his matches from now on. 

rton2 rton2 rton2 rton2 rton2

Yeah, I actually liked the vast majority of this show which is surprising considering there wasn't much to be excited about. Shield/Wyatts was :mark:, Bryan/HHH is ticking along, some nice matches and a fun main event. Sue me, this was enjoyable. I do also lol every time the Punk chants die out after about 3 seconds yet the DANIEL BRYAN chants lasts for around 30. 

:dazzler

That's off the table once they hit Chicago though :lol.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

I hope Randy continues to lose his mind. Him going completely berserk at the fans during his match with Batista might actually save it


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Decent RAW. Last week I nearly fell asleep at the halfway mark. These week was much better. The opening promo and main event were about as 'same old shit'-y as you could get but the rest was pretty good. Shields/Wyatts/Bryan are all amazing. The 3 on 3 and Seamus/Christian vs Real Americans were both great tv matches. Divas match could've been worse. The Batista segment was probably his best since returning honestly. The main event was better than the Royal Rumble match at least though that isn't say all too much. The Shield deserve a mention again since they the Wyatts and Bryan are just completely stealing the show week in and out right now.

I laughed at Barrett not showing up on RAW. Guess King followed through on his random threat last week after all. :lawler I wonder if that was intentional or if they just already forgot about the random shit they threw around last week.

Not too sure what to make of Miz yet either. I feel like they'll forget about what he's doing in another two weeks and he'll just disappear. This "oh yeah we're jobbing out a guy who was once credible/liked by the crowd, let's be lazy and make it a storyline" thing is getting annoying. Maybe he'll form a stable with Ziggler, Barrett and Sandow. They can be called "Missed Opportunities".


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Watched the show in like 23 minutes this morning, felt like such a flat show considering we're on the road to Wrestlemania 30, guess these days booking is so short term that its too much of an ask to get things going from RR. The real road starts after EC.

Everything with Bryan was good, as was the shield/wyatts. The authority and Randy Orton continue to frustrate me from the sheer randomness of the booking, do they like each other? Are they heels or faces? Blehhhhhh.


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

Good Raw this week, some good matches and it seems like they plan for Mania now. And thank God they kept the "guest star" segments to a minimum, when I heard there was a guest star, I was fearing we were heading back to the dark days of 09 where the guest stars completely took over the show.

I'm not a big fan of Cena and Orton, but I thought that main event wasn't bad, I do hope it was their last one on one match though. I enjoyed Christian/Sheamus v The Real Americans a lot and the Shield and Wyatts stuff was awesome.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Betty White bringing in the viewers. The 80-95 demographic really sealed the deal.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Big Dog said:


> Did Lawler kill Barrett or something.


IDK but he did butcher the English language most of the night.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

There was some really great matches on this Raw. Also Wyatt's promos are just amazing. I don't complain about promo quality because they are wrestlers not actors, but Bray is really taking it to another level. He is doing some seriously great stuff. 

In saying that though Ambrose either needs more mic time or he is being left behind right now. Although his promos are quick they haven't had the impact lately and don't compare to his early work in FCW. Seth is actually putting together some better points than Dean.

As for Cesaro/Sheamus, I was a huge fan of their Raw match a while back, it was great to see them tear it up again. Sheamus for a big man and a very predictable moveset is a very good worker and he and Cesaro could really do some great stuff. Cesaro face vs Sheamus heel would be an even better match I think. 

Swagger is a giant though. He was in there with Sheamus and Cesaro and he just looked so huge. I know a lot of people don't like him on here but if he was booked stronger and more dominant he could be that Lesnar/Angle lovechild that Jim Ross originally hired him to be.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Just got through Raw, sorry to be a naysayer, but I found that to be an incredible drag. (Hence why it's taken me from Monday until now to actually get through the whole thing).

The show is completely boring from an entertainment standpoint. My only remaining intrigue lies in deciphering WWE's propaganda, and admiration of the WWE fans futile yet determined raging against the McMahon machine.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

What the hell was the point of that whole NAO's Betty White tea thing? Was that supposed to be funny? I don't get it. Mind boggling. Are these guys supposed to be heels? Because they're winning matches clean, giving their face promo intros yet burying the Usos and occasionally acting cowardly. Baffling.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Y'know.

I just remembered something from a dirtsheet, a while back. That dirtsheet claimed that Vince/H^3, had a meeting with everybody to state for a fact that the heel/face dynamic is dead.

The NAO & Authority thing could be somesort of (failed) creative experiment, to get beyond the heel/face dynamic.


Eventhough they should be hurrying back to the 'less is more' or 'simple is better'-adage. Rather than make the stories/characters unnecessarily convoluted.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

cmpunkisgod. said:


> Y'know.
> 
> I just remembered something from a dirtsheet, a while back. That dirtsheet claimed that Vince/H^3, had a meeting with everybody to state for a fact that the heel/face dynamic is dead.
> 
> ...


I actually dont have a problem with that. Guys can heel it up whenever neccesary and just go with the flow. New Japan is that way. There are a few heels but Most guys are neither heel or face and that makes it so much more realistic. Look at the ufc for example. Sometimes fighters act heelish to make the feud better but for the most part they are neutral.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Wait... did we ever find out what Lawler meant by "you won't be here next week" to Barrett?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Curtis Axel said:


> Fuck you WWE. Ryback and Axel should be main eventing Wrestlemania.


time to log off the internet. shut down. abort mission! :lmao


----------

